# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 00:14)

Tópico para o seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos no mês de Setembro.





.


----------



## stormy (1 Set 2009 às 20:06)

boa tarde
segundo o GFS e grande parte dos outros modelos setembro vai ter uma primeira metade com temperaturas muito altas e possivel fluxo de leste ( portanto o calor vai afectar o litoral), tambem é possivel a ocorrencia de instabilidade devido ao forte aquecimento diurno.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 2 de Setembro de 2009

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado e com
neblina ou nevoeiro no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro até
meio da manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral Oeste em especial durante a
tarde e temporariamente forte (35 a 50 km/h) entre Sines e
Sagres.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16-19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 0,5 a 1 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23-24ºC

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 3 de Setembro de 2009

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado nas
regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral a norte do Cabo
Carvoeiro.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de oeste na região
Norte, soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste nas restantes
regiões e temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral entre
Sines e Sagres.
Pequena subida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 4 de Setembro de 2009

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado e com
neblina ou nevoeiro no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro até ao
meio da manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) de noroeste nas regiões
do litoral Oeste e em especial durante a tarde.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

É isto que diz o IM para os próximos 3 dias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Set 2009 às 21:04)

Boas!

Já li aqui membros a pregar o fim do Verão... Mas... o eterno AA parece ter uma "paixão" pelas nossas latitudes!

Reparem na temperatura a 1400m!






*GFS:*






*ECM:*






Boas prespectivas para quem escolheu Setembro para férias!


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2009 às 21:41)

CAPE - próximos dias:


----------



## Levante (2 Set 2009 às 19:06)

Amanhã e 6a feira por aqui, à semelhança de hoje, o regime de brisas vai imperar, com manhãs calmas/vento variável (e um pico de temperatura nessa altura), inicio da tarde com vento moderado de W e a meio/final da tarde entrada do vento do quandrante N e novo pico de temperatura. As máximas rondarão os 30º. Sábado já será mais quente, com o regime de levante a querer entrar, mas ainda predominarão as brisas, embora muito fracas e variáveis. Domingo chega o levante, que não se anuncia forte, quanto muito será moderado, que se vai manter grande parte da proxima semana com o consequente tempo quente e abafado que caracteriza este padrão. Noites tropicais devem regressar na sexta feira.
Quanto a instabilidade e chuvas... só a partir de 2a poderá haver condições, mas mesmo assim duvido muito que pingue alguma coisa no litoral sul...
A partir talvez de 5a feira da semana que vem parece haver tendência a instalar-se um AA já mais fresquinho após a passagem de uma superficie frontal. Pode ser a primeira entrada de ar "frio" no sul. Ou entao esfumaça-se tudo


----------



## Minho (2 Set 2009 às 23:26)

Depois desta passagem de uma frente em dissipação que se prevê estes próximos dias, parece que o anticiclone volta a posição onde deveria ter estado em Julho mas parece querer fazer este mês de Setembro como um mês do pico de Verão... com o regresso das isotérmicas de 20ºC 

Kraliv... estamos com azar....


----------



## psm (2 Set 2009 às 23:48)

Minho disse:


> Depois desta passagem de uma frente em dissipação que se prevê estes próximos dias, parece que o anticiclone volta a posição onde deveria ter estado em Julho mas parece querer fazer este mês de Setembro como um mês do pico de Verão... com o regresso das isotérmicas de 20ºC
> 
> Kraliv... estamos com azar....





Pois Minho mas a confusão dos modelos a médio prazo é tanta que não dá para fazer previsões como deve ser. Nem ouso aqui projectar algo.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2009 às 00:33)

psm disse:


> Pois Minho mas a confusão dos modelos a médio prazo é tanta que não dá para fazer previsões como deve ser. Nem ouso aqui projectar algo.



Eu há uma ou duas semanas atrás nem sonharia com a monotonia que eles vão mostrando como tendência agora. Até aí parecia mais ou menos consistente a retirada do AA para Oeste e outras altas pressões mais para o interior da Europa, e entrarem por aqui cavados de forma rotineira, ao invés disso, estamos a ver no médio/longo prazo bloqueios açoriano-britânico a norte. No longo prazo a confirmar-se um AC sobre as ilhas britânicas podem manter-se  por aqui temperaturas acima da média para a época, e nesta posição do AC até se poderiam antever belos dias de praia na costa oeste no norte, pois não só a o AC está retirado bastante para norte como as tradicionais baixas pressões térmicas ibéricas ou norteafricanas também vão diminuindo de intensidade, logo as brisas/nortada mais desagradáveis também vão diminuindo de intensidade no litoral. A única vantagem deste padrão seria a possibilidade de uma ou outra depressão em altura se isolar a sul ou sudoeste. Mas parecem tempos chatos que temos pela frente, pelo menos mais duas semanas.


----------



## psm (3 Set 2009 às 08:07)

Pode-se escrever que o GFS está mais ou menos a manter a sintonia com as suas ultimas saidas, mas o ECMWF está com uma enorme inconstancia a médio prazo na colocação de ar frio em altitude; há um bloqueio mas como é esse bloqueio? Inicialmente parece forte mas depois é confusão.
Parece certo que a partir de domingo se assiste uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Set 2009 às 12:09)

A partir da próxima semana...estou de FÉRIAS!!! 










Espero é que não se complique  lá para o fds 18/20 (Portugal AirShow em Évora) 

Já agora, que venha instabilidade só depois.


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2009 às 13:36)

Kraliv disse:


>



Impressionante a concordância dos membros do ensemble. A propósito da situação de bloqueio anticiclónico a norte, é de facto impressionante, e fora daquilo que podia imaginar para Setembro.











Serão, como já foi dito, tempos de marasmo... provavelmente infernais. Veremos o que surgirá depois


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2009 às 14:09)

Atenção também há Madeira para a semana com condições para fortes trovoadas  não sei a temperatura da agua do mar para a semana naquela região   para o continente pronto mais do mesmo, tempo muito ameno e quente com muito sol...não descartando ainda a 100% alguma instabilidade no Sul.


----------



## psm (3 Set 2009 às 14:20)

Lá está tal como escrevi acima a complicação é de quanto ar frio em altitude haverá para ocorrer instabilidade, e como vão os modelos depois do bloqueio anticiclonico se vão comportar, e quem tenha experiencia de ver modelos sabe que o mês de Setembro e Outubro são bastante complicados para se fazerem previsões.

O que é certo e com alguma margem de pouco erro é que calor vem ai agora se é com instabilidade...


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Set 2009 às 14:57)

Não são raras as vozes que por aqui se levantam 
a desdizer dos modelos de previsão apontando-lhes 
falhas e erros grosseiros e com isso substimando o 
seu real valor e sua actual super utilidade.
Mas desta vez temos que lhes tirar o chapéu.
Senão vejamos:
-Na minha última intervenção neste tópico no já longínquo
pretérito 28 de Agosto fazia aqui uma pequena brincadeira 
em jeito de trova com base nos modelos obviamente:
Depois do calor que ir-se-ía manter ao longo do fim de semana,
fiz referência aos pequenos solavancos para terça e quinta
a noroeste ( 0,4mm e 1,1mm em P,Rubras respectivamente)
e descida generalizada das temperaturas e  adiantava que os calores 
estariam de regresso depois desses fugazes solavancos a partir de sexta.
Pois bem : os modelos desta vez acertaram até em 
pequenos pormenores para mais de 120 horas e anteviram 
com propriedade e ocasião para mais de 160 horas.
O bloqueio anticiclónico aí está ,
surpreendendo até pela sua pujança e durabilidade
e os calores agora anunciados virão para já 
sem  companhias desejadas (as nossas mui e estimadas trovoadas).
Mas agora será mais difícil para os modelos apontar pormenores
para mais das 100/120 horas e o marasmo que muitos receiam
por tempo indeterminado, pode ser já quebrado 
ao virar de umas quantas runs.
Uma certeza parece inquebrantável:
Atenção que a próxima semana será muito 
provavelmente a melhor semana de praia de todo este Verão
aqui pelo Litoral Norte... 
Toca a aproveitar , já que por enquanto, longe estão  as trovoadas...


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2009 às 19:08)

Eu não vejo assim tão longe as trovoadas para a semana em especial do Sul  Como tinha dito não esta descartada essa possibilidade no sul uma vez que a SW vai haver boa actividade convectiva com a Madeira como a melhor colocada para as ver  Mas basta um pequeno empurrão para E e já temos as nossas queridas trovoadas a bombar  e desta vez não seria apenas no interior pelo contrario! esta run das 12 tal como a de ontem está algo mais favorável para o continente especialmente o Sul...Veremos as próximas saídas! calor é que já ninguém o tira


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Set 2009 às 19:13)

Já dizia o ditado: Em Setembro secam as fontes e ardem os montes!

Pena que as fontes há muito que secaram e os montes hoje em dia ardem o ano inteiro!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Embora esteja ainda a uma eternidade de distância, o weather watcher e o freemeteo estão a prever precipitação a partir da próxima 5ª feira, para Portugal...
Eu sei que não vale nada, mas nestes tempos de crise, qualquer coisa serve para nos agarrarmos à esperança de que isto vai mudar, mais cedo ou mais tarde, tem que mudar, começa a chegar a hora...


----------



## David sf (4 Set 2009 às 10:27)

A avaliar pelas últimas runs quer do GFS, quer do ECM, o calor deverá voltar a apertar neste fim de semana até Terça ou Quarta. Provavelmente serão os últimos dias de calor intenso deste ano. Depois, e ressalvando as habituais reviravoltas dos modelos nesta altura do ano, é provável que se acabe com este marasmo meteorológico, com alguns fenómenos convectivos. 
Interessante o padrão sinoptico que temos tido, com um forte anticiclone na Europa central. Já em Junho tínhamos tido altas pressões muito a norte. Se isto acontecesse daqui a uns meses, sem a dorsal africana a atrapalhar, e com a entrada de ar frio continental, poderíamos ter um Inverno rigoroso. Será que teremos o mesmo padrão no pico do Inverno?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Set 2009 às 13:21)

Bom poucos de nós já terão dúvidas de que o AA nestes próximos dias para além de se deslocar para o Atlântico norte, tambem irá "inchar" isto é a pressão no seu centro irá aumentar o que irá levar a que as depressões fiquem mais condicionadas a chegar cá, tudo dependerá do local onde ele se colocar ao longo dos próximos dias/semanas.

O positivo nisto tudo, é que ele ao deslocar-se para norte, para além de nos possiblitar a formação de uma depressão a sudoeste/sul de nós, ainda poderá eventualmente puxar ar frio do norte da Europa para cá  é esperar para ver no que é que este caldo dá.


----------



## rijo (4 Set 2009 às 18:27)

*Previsão 9 de Setembro GFS*


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2009 às 18:59)

rijo disse:


> *Previsão 9 de Setembro GFS*



Dia 9 parece ser um bom dia.






Previsão da precipitação acumulada em 24h (dia 9 de Setembro):


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2009 às 20:33)

Dia 9 e não só!! penso que o sul pode ver trovoadas a partir do 9 em diante  mas lá está é uma lotaria saber onde...o Algarve poderá estar melhor colocado nem que seja para as ver ao largo mas perto


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2009 às 23:09)

O Lifted Index para os dias 9 e 10 está muito interessante.
Não vai dar para tirar a "barriga de misérias" mas já é qualquer coisa...

Tempo (muito) instável para o sul de Portugal:


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Set 2009 às 23:59)

miguel disse:


> Eu não vejo assim tão longe as trovoadas :


Boas

Nem eu  

Vamos esperar então até as 72h, ver se as saídas continuam a modelar o mesmo até lá, e depois ver também outros modelos, que só fazem previsões a partir das 72h.

Abraços


----------



## Aurélio (5 Set 2009 às 10:15)

Olhando as previsões a curto/medio/longo prazo pode-se observar que o tempo previsto é aquele que neste momento está previsto. 
Muito Sol, vento leste, algumas nuvens convectivas ...
Quanto a convectividade o mais provável é acontecer na proxima Quarta e Quinta Feira não devendo contudo ser grande coisa !!
Depois disso mais do mesmo .... 

Pior que isso é aparentemente Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro ser mais do mesmo !!
Mas isso logo veremos ... Até lá aqui no Algarve gozem o Verão que durará até meio de Outubro !!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 15:59)

Isto está a ficar um bocadinho melhor .
O GFS já mostra chuva no interior .
O CAPE mostra também uns belos valores para os dias 9 e 10.
Quanto ao Lifted Index também não está mau .

A cada dia melhora um pouco... vamos esperar por dia 9.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2009 às 18:07)

o GFS na RUN das 12 já mete aguaceiros para terça feira


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 18:23)

Eu disse que ia melhorando de dia para dia... mas não tanto.

*CAPE run das 18h:*











*Lifted Index run 18h:*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 18:24)

*Dave* disse:


> Eu disse que ia melhorando de dia para dia... mas não tanto.
> 
> *CAPE run das 18h:*



Só tenho uma coisa a acrescentar: 

Que bom...


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 18:27)

Pedro disse:


> Só tenho uma coisa a acrescentar:
> 
> Que bom...





Vamos lá é se isto não vai tudo por "água a baixo"...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 18:32)

*Dave* disse:


> Vamos lá é se isto não vai tudo por "água a baixo"...



Se quiseres dizer com "por água abaixo" que ainda vamos perder a chuva, vê isto: http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=viseu

Estou muito confiante, visto que ontem a precipitação prevista era de 0.9mm e e já vamos em 6.0mm...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Set 2009 às 21:59)

Pena é que ninguém tenha reparado que era a Run das 18h de ..... Sexta-Feira !!


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Set 2009 às 23:36)

E no litoral, não vai chover? 

Engraçado que o vento vai estar nulo durante todo o dia.

É normal?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2009 às 00:05)

LuisFilipe disse:


> E no litoral, não vai chover?
> 
> Engraçado que o vento vai estar nulo durante todo o dia.
> 
> É normal?



É normal na medida em que sempre que a chuva se aproxima o AA afasta-se o sufeciente para que sejamos afectados por uma "calmaria" por parte da nortada.


----------



## LuisFilipe (6 Set 2009 às 00:31)

sim, esta certo. 

E ja agora, ja se sabe se vai chover no litoral ?


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2009 às 00:33)

LuisFilipe disse:


> E no litoral, não vai chover?
> 
> Engraçado que o vento vai estar nulo durante todo o dia.
> 
> É normal?



O GFS prevê também aguaceiros no litoral, mas fracos: http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=figueira da foz


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Set 2009 às 11:00)

Pessoal do Algarve, sempre se confirma o levante para a costa sul? Normalmente quando tal acontece as consequencias são o aumento da temperatura da água do mar e a ondulação que será maior certo?


----------



## rozzo (6 Set 2009 às 13:23)

Verdade que as condições sinópticas estão simpáticas e vão dando razoáveis chances de chuva até no litoral, pelo menos o GFS assim o vai prometendo..
Alguns RUN's melhores outros piores..
Mas não nos podemos esquecer que à escala dos modelos globais, não está lá muito presente este irritante upwelling na costa devido ao constante vento de Norte. Hoje a água em Carcavelos estava das mais frias que apanhei este ano, gelada mesmo..
Ou seja, embora a situação sinóptica se vá apresentando boa, há que lembrar o efeito negativo no litoral desta água gelada e do seu consequente "dum-dum mata cumulos"... 
Bom, mas esperemos que a situação sinóptica seja o suficientemente generalizada para pelo menos em boa parte minimizar este ponto contra..


----------



## trepkos (6 Set 2009 às 16:29)

É impressão minha ou os modelos a médio/longo prazo prevêem a despedida do AA? Claro que a fiabilidade é praticamente zero, mas que vos parece?


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2009 às 16:40)

trepkos disse:


> É impressão minha ou os modelos a médio/longo prazo prevêem a despedida do AA? Claro que a fiabilidade é praticamente zero, mas que vos parece?



Realmente também já reparei. Prevêem que a Escandinávia e a Grã-Bretanha fiquem sob um anticiclone. Isso é normal?


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 17:44)

As minhas esperanças começam a desvanecerem-se:


----------



## Levante (6 Set 2009 às 18:01)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Pessoal do Algarve, sempre se confirma o levante para a costa sul? Normalmente quando tal acontece as consequencias são o aumento da temperatura da água do mar e a ondulação que será maior certo?



Confirma-se pois! Os modelos não falharam e o levante entrou quando estava previsto, ou seja, esta manha. Fraco/moderado. Sim, as consequências são essas, para além de temperaturas na casa dos 30ºC e humidade mais elevada, aumentando a sensação de calor. Vai manter-se toda a semana, e de quarta feira em diante pode trazer mais humidade e alguma convecção. As condições sinópticas são favoráveis. Aliás os "cadáveres marroquinos" já cá pairam, e em Marrocos está explosivo, aliás como todo o Sahara Ocidental


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2009 às 18:09)

É pior a emenda que o soneto... o deslocamento do anticiclone para norte vai ter como consequências o bloqueamento de qualquer passagem de superfícies frontais, anular possibilidade de nortada e um aumento apreciável da pressão atmosférica... o único positivo com a subida do anticiclone será um eventual subida de uma perturbação de origem tropical ou a formação de alguma perturbação em altura no Sul do país


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2009 às 18:45)

É verdade Minho! No curto/médio prazo as altas pressões parecem dominar a Europa e o Atlântico, na futurologia GFS colocam essa possibilidade, quiça com alguma actividade tropical no território nacional, mas concretamente nos Açores...











Para já esta "futura" perturbação ainda é apenas um Invest!






Corrigam a minha interpretação se estiver errada!

Que seca de tempo!


----------



## rijo (6 Set 2009 às 19:47)

*O norte de África está a ficar animado:*





*Imagens Satélite IM 6 Setembro das 13H00 às 18H00

Pelo GFS vai haver ali muita precipitação nos próximos dias. Será que chega cá alguma coisa?


----------



## rijo (6 Set 2009 às 19:52)

*Imagem EUMETSAT 18H00 (RGB)*


----------



## frederico (6 Set 2009 às 22:23)

Esse é  o resultado de terem uma cordilheira que ultrapassa os 4000 m com aquela orientação oblíqua.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2009 às 22:55)

frederico disse:


> Esse é  o resultado de terem uma cordilheira que ultrapassa os 4000 m com aquela orientação oblíqua.



Sim, totalmente


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2009 às 23:00)

Não só. Pode haver alguma incursão tropical por aquelas paragens. Algo como o que aconteceu naquele agosto chuvoso do sotavento algarvio... 

Sobre o bicho tropical no mar dos açores, já vi o ECMWF desenhar coisas semelhantes a 168h de distância e com melhor enquadramento. Vamos aguardar


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2009 às 23:11)

Não, podemos esquecer que a temperatura da água no Algarve está nos 23ºC com tendência a subir durante esta semana toda, é mais um factor em ter em conta. Este ano temos umas condições boas para que algum sistema tropical venha a atingir o continente, se formar-se algo como o Vince a temperatura da água está um caldo. Isto já é fazer especulações a mais.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2009 às 00:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não, podemos esquecer que a temperatura da água no Algarve está nos 23ºC com tendência a subir durante esta semana toda, é mais um factor em ter em conta. Este ano temos umas condições boas para que algum sistema tropical venha a atingir o continente, se formar-se algo como o Vince a temperatura da água está um caldo. Isto já é fazer especulações a mais.



O "Vince" teve uma génese extremamente complexa, a interação de uma frente com uma depressão tropical não detectada, água bastante quente para a zona na altura, e foi em em Outubro, em que a água no Atlântico Leste está quente e em que entra algum ar frio em altura ajudando a convecção. Tudo no ano "louco" de 2005, ano de excepcionais condições quanto a windshear.

Fenómenos como o "Vince" (landfall no continente) muito provavelmente tem períodos de retorno de 50 ou 100 anos, não podemos esperar por eles todos os anos. Até pode acontecer já daqui a dias ou semanas, é sempre possível, mas muito provavelmente levará décadas a acontecer de novo. A ciclogenese tropical é complexa e exigente. Isto é Portugal, Atlântico Leste, não é o Golfo do México ou o Atlântico Oeste com a corrente do Golfo com água a 30ºC ou mais.

Uma cutoff qualquer que a certa altura quando entra em stall perdendo completamente  o frio em altitude criando circulação na superfície associada a forte convecção e tendo uns cheirinhos de depressão subtropical, ou restos de ciclones tropicais, isso sim, já podemos ir sonhando com mais frequência, são sempre possíveis nos nossos Outonos e Primaveras.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Set 2009 às 04:33)

Eventuais "Vinces" em pleno Marasmo?
Era bom de ver.
Mas o Vince faz-nos  lembrar 
que este acontecer , 
com tais períodos de retorno ,
é raro ocorrer.

Já sabemos que este tópico passa por dias difíceis.
Às vezes tentamos animar as hostes...
Faz tempo que nada de relevante,  é...
Mas há agora  uma luz ainda que ténue , mas que  já cintila.
Alguma instabilidade terça e quarta é já equacionada.
E sobretudo, haja Esperança que   este  vasto  e potente Anticiclone,
fora de sítio,dias a fio , possa  proporcionar  nas suas margens ,
todas as naturais  surpresas...
Os modelos por ora,
ainda divergem quanto à evolução desta anormalidade...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2009 às 10:25)

Não retorna a esperança: http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=viseu


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 11:51)

Já esteve muito melhor do que está agora ...
Vamos lá ver se ainda tenho alguma sorte.


----------



## Levante (7 Set 2009 às 12:10)

O levante, como previsto, vai marcar presença durante toda a semana. O que já nao vejo nos modelos é a formação de uma cutoff. Os valores de CAPE Lifted também já não são favoráveis, deixando a animação toda no mar. Portanto, chuva de cutoff não vamos ter. O que se passou no Norte de África com um incursão de uma perturbação de origem tropical (vinda do Sahel) mais para norte, fenómeno ocasional por estas bandas nesa altura do Verão. A interacção deste sistema com as montanhas Atlas favoreceu ainda mais fenómenos convectivos. Se alguma coisa passar da costa marroquina, esfumaça-se eno mar certamente (não obstante a temperatura da água favorável).
Com levante só chove se houver uma cutoff bem marcada no Golfo de Cadiz, caso contrário é mais do mesmo, tempo quente, abafado, vento fraco/moderado e no máximo uns "cadáveres marroquinos" que nos faxem sonhar...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2009 às 12:18)

E Pronto está visto que portugal tem um escudo anti-instabilidade


----------



## rozzo (7 Set 2009 às 12:19)

Calma....
Até pode não dar nada..
Mas não me admirava se já esta próxima noite se formasse qualquer coisa a Sul..


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 12:30)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E Pronto está visto que portugal tem um escudo anti-instabilidade



A piada da meteorologia é que as pessoas esforçam-se para tentar "adivinhar"  o que vai acontecer... mas não é a primeira vez que a natureza nos prega algumas partidas.

Por agora pode não estar tudo perdido ainda! Ainda há o factor surpresa  .

STAY


----------



## Aurélio (7 Set 2009 às 12:58)

Vocês querem que chova á força este mês de Setembro!!
Por exemplo aqui no Sul isso dificilmente ocorrerá pois a média é de 14 mm neste mês, e mesmo quando ocorrem já será na ultima semana de Setembro normalmente assim tipo o ano passado !!
Este Outono promete voltar a ser seco, mas não espero que seja tão seco como o ano passado!!
É um ciclo climático ..... pois que remédio temos que nos aguentar !!

PS: Da seca extrema aqui no Sul não passa !!


----------



## Levante (7 Set 2009 às 13:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Vocês querem que chova á força este mês de Setembro!!
> Por exemplo aqui no Sul isso dificilmente ocorrerá pois a média é de 14 mm neste mês, e mesmo quando ocorrem já será na ultima semana de Setembro normalmente assim tipo o ano passado !!
> Este Outono promete voltar a ser seco, mas não espero que seja tão seco como o ano passado!!
> É um ciclo climático ..... pois que remédio temos que nos aguentar !!
> ...



Concordo plenamente! Previsões a uma certa distância é sempre um "tiro no escuro", na grande maioria em cima da hora os modelos acabam por tirar a animação prevista. Não quer dizer q ela não aconteça, simplesmente não abrange certas áreas anteriormente previstas. Há excepções, claro. Lembro-me perfeitamente daquela SCM em pleno Agosto que tão bem regou o sotavento. Os modelos anteciparam com uma semana de antecendencia o ocorrencia de instabilidade, e foram aumentando gradualmente a "festa". Verdade seja dita... na situação actual nunca houve previsão de grande instabilidade.


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2009 às 14:10)

Seja pouca ou muita vai haver instabilidade entre terça e quarta em especial no Sul  claro que a maioria de nos não vai ver nada mas alguns poucos podem ver...


----------



## DRC (7 Set 2009 às 17:52)

Será possível alguma trovoada ou aguaceiro na zona de Lisboa?


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2009 às 17:54)

DRC disse:


> Será possível alguma trovoada ou aguaceiro na zona de Lisboa?



A haver alguma coisa será esta madrugada mas não tanto provável como amanha e madrugada de quarta...haja fé


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2009 às 20:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Vocês querem que chova á força este mês de Setembro!!
> Por exemplo aqui no Sul isso dificilmente ocorrerá pois a média é de 14 mm neste mês, e mesmo quando ocorrem já será na ultima semana de Setembro normalmente assim tipo o ano passado !!
> Este Outono promete voltar a ser seco, mas não espero que seja tão seco como o ano passado!!
> É um ciclo climático ..... pois que remédio temos que nos aguentar !!
> ...



Aurélio tal como tu disseste e bem aqui no Algarve só no final de Setembro é que pode acontecer algo, mas algo como o ano passado é quase impossível voltar a repetir-se, logo este Setembro será mais normal se chover nem vai ultrapassar os 30 mm. Aqui, é costume chover algo pela Feira de Olhão, o ano passado até foi demais. Se em Setembro a média é de 14 mm, o ano passado caiu 132 mm, já viram dá quase precipitação para 10 anos.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 20:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio tal como tu disseste e bem aqui no Algarve só no final de Setembro é que pode acontecer algo, mas algo como o ano passado é quase impossível voltar a repetir-se, logo este Setembro será mais normal se chover nem vai ultrapassar os 30 mm. Aqui, é costume chover algo pela Feira de Olhão, o ano passado até foi demais. Se em Setembro a média é de 14 mm, o ano passado caiu 132 mm, já viram dá quase precipitação para 10 anos.



Em Setembro tem havido uma tendência para chover muito mais que o normal no Algarve nos últimos anos. Por exemplo, em Faro, os 3 Setembros mais chuvosos de sempre foram 2008 (147mm), 2001 (115mm) e 2002 (99mm).


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2009 às 21:10)

Sabeis que vos digo ??

Isto tá mallll, muito mallll, está tudo seco uma pessoa manda uma pedra para o Tejo o mais provável é engoliar pó que ser salpicado por água, uma pessoa manda-se de uma ponte é mais fácil cair em terra que em água, em resumo estamos em seca, seca tal que não tem fim à vista...se virem chuva no horizente chamem por favor porque eu já não sei o que é isso.

Quanto ao próximos dias, tal como referi em cima, a chuva não está para breve, embora os modelos estejam a modelar qualquer coisa de estranho  com o isolamento do AA na Escandinávia poderá haver a possiblidade de surgir algo a sudoeste sul ou sudeste de Portugal...aguardemos o desenvolver de tal novela, que é no mínimo estranha, isto porque poderemos levar com tudo ou então, absolutamente nada.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 22:10)

O que me dá algum alento ainda é isto :


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Set 2009 às 23:21)

Relativamente ao levante, ele tem-se feito sentir aqui em Armação de Pêra, ainda assim o dia de hoje ainda foi fraco. Os próximos dias será mais forte, há a previsão de ondas com até 2 metros de altura e a temperatura da água do mar alcance os 24ºC já para amanhã, hoje ficou-se pelos 22ºC.

Quanto a instabilidade, adorava tê-la por aqui, mas parece que até Sábado, dia em que sigo para Lisboa, parece que não vai haver nada de especial. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs.


----------



## Levante (8 Set 2009 às 01:16)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Relativamente ao levante, ele tem-se feito sentir aqui em Armação de Pêra, ainda assim o dia de hoje ainda foi fraco. Os próximos dias será mais forte, há a previsão de ondas com até 2 metros de altura e a temperatura da água do mar alcance os 24ºC já para amanhã, hoje ficou-se pelos 22ºC.
> 
> Quanto a instabilidade, adorava tê-la por aqui, mas parece que até Sábado, dia em que sigo para Lisboa, parece que não vai haver nada de especial. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs.



É isso mesmo! O levante começou fraco, trazendo apenas bastante calor abafado, noites tropicais para a contagem e alguns cadáveres marroquinos muito tímidos... 
Amanha e quarta-feira deve soprar já moderado, ainda assim nada de especial. Instabilidade é que nem vê-la, os modelos têm vindo a tirar tudo, e não me parece que chegue aqui nada activo. Aliás, a tendencia é para estabilidade com ventos de leste até domingo.
Agora pergunto: porque será que perturbação sahariana se esfumaçou toda assim que chegou ao Golfo de Cadiz/Mar de Alboran?! Efeitos do AA? Inexistência de um cavado com ar frio em altitude para potenciar a convecção?!


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 13:22)

Mapa de alertas KOKA's:


----------



## rijo (8 Set 2009 às 20:03)

*Imagens satélite até às 18H (IM)*


----------



## psm (8 Set 2009 às 20:04)

rijo disse:


> *Imagens satélite até às 18H (IM)*





Rijo mas aqui é previsões, e não seguimento


----------



## psm (8 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Vendo os modelos principais(GFS,ECMWF), e cada um à sua maneira poderá-se dizer que a mudança de haver ocorrer precipitações está aumentar, e o mais favororavel a tal é o ECMWF, e coloco aqui a sua saida que é de facto muito agradavel à vista!


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009090812!!!step/


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Bonitas Células..é pena é que estejam de relações cortadas com o Litoral


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2009 às 00:07)

É certo que falta ainda ainda pouco menos que uma semana mas a concordância entre o GFS e o ECM permite pensar em instabilidade com a formação de uma Depressão Isolada em Altura 














Tudo indica também que vamos lentamente deixar de ser afectados pela isotérmica de 20ºC o que significa uma descida na temperatura máxima mais para lá para o fim-de-semana


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 00:12)

Minho disse:


> É certo que falta ainda ainda pouco menos que uma semana mas a concordância entre o GFS e o ECM permite pensar em instabilidade com a formação de uma Depressão Isolada em Altura
> 
> Tudo indica também que vamos lentamente deixar de ser afectados pela isotérmica de 20ºC o que significa uma descida na temperatura máxima mais para lá para o fim-de-semana



Sem dúvida interessantes a situação demonstrada por ambos os modelos, mas tambem não tenhamos dúvidas é um situação frágil, tanto poderemos levar com tudo como com nada.

O bom é que não falta muito tempo vamos esperar para ver  tudo depende do anticiclone na Escandinávia e da "rodinha" que as depressões formarem à volta dele.


----------



## trepkos (9 Set 2009 às 01:18)

Será que o AL ( Anticiclone de Lisboa ( deveria ser este o seu novo nome )) se vai manter a chatear os nórdicos por muito tempo?


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 06:17)

Previsão do IM para hoje à tarde.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Set 2009 às 07:56)

Atao mas ninguem previu o que se ta a passar esta manhã e fim de madrugada?
Trovoada pegada uma atrás da outra, lindo! Nem um pingo de chuva.


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 08:37)

Jodamensil disse:


> Atao mas ninguem previu o que se ta a passar esta manhã e fim de madrugada?
> Trovoada pegada uma atrás da outra, lindo! Nem um pingo de chuva.



Concordo contigo.

Ontem o GFS mostrava apenas uma mancha de precipitação entre 0,5 e 1 mm e mesmo assim já no mar... E deu o que deu!

Conclusão: na meteorologia, existem sempre destas coisas...


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2009 às 08:44)

Jodamensil disse:


> Atao mas ninguem previu o que se ta a passar esta manhã e fim de madrugada?
> Trovoada pegada uma atrás da outra, lindo! Nem um pingo de chuva.



As trovoadas são um fenómeno dificil de prever

E a chuva já chegou


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2009 às 08:55)

miguel disse:


> A haver alguma coisa será esta madrugada mas não tanto provável como amanha e madrugada de quarta...haja fé



Já tinha dito


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sem dúvida interessantes a situação demonstrada por ambos os modelos, mas tambem não tenhamos dúvidas é um situação frágil, tanto poderemos levar com tudo como com nada.



Estava agora a ver isso e de facto, embora o GFS tenha amenizado a situação, o ECM continua a ter uma interessantíssima entrada de leste. Não obstante toda a possível instabilidade dos próximos dias (veja-se a previsão algo "cautelosa" do IM a admitir instabilidade generalizada para os próximos dias) será, a verificar-se uma sinóptica geral deste tipo, um início prometedor da próxima semana já a partir de Domingo. Por exemplo o output IM do ECM para dia 13 é já uma delícia com precipitações interessantes e generalizadas do tipo convectivo. Vamos ter paciência mas de facto isto anda a ficar muito interessante


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2009 às 13:00)

a saida do GFS das 6z esta um mimo....apesar de ser umasaida menos fiavel que a das 12 e 00z.
aqui deixo o ensemble das 00z:



é de referir que run apos run os modelos tendem a aumentar a temperatura e instabilidade!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Set 2009 às 18:22)

Eu vejo AA e mais AA! Antes agora que no Inverno, mas já está a chatear!


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Olá amigos!
Precisava de uma ajudinha...estava a pensar ir para Palma de maiorca para a semana, a partir do 12...com que tempo poderei contar?
Obrigado


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2009 às 22:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> Precisava de uma ajudinha...estava a pensar ir para Palma de maiorca para a semana, a partir do 12...com que tempo poderei contar?
> Obrigado



Boas,

Se vai com ideia de apanhar bom tempo, é capaz de ter azar.
Logo na Terça-feira, tem chuva possivelmente acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## trepkos (10 Set 2009 às 01:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Eu vejo AA e mais AA! Antes agora que no Inverno, mas já está a chatear!



Ele nunca saiu de cá


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Set 2009 às 03:14)

Não é normal tanto Anticiclone a latitudes tão a Norte
por tempo indeterminado.
Não é normal   tanta generalizada convecção
por  todo o noroeste africano em  vários dias.
Mais a sul, não é normal, tão tímida actividade 
degenerativa , tão poucas erupções,
tão poucos ulteriores furacões.
Em Lisboa, não foi normal o seu último despertar.
Ás vezes faz tempo assim. 
Ás vezes o tempo, parece que obedece
aos nossos desejos, 
outras vezes, aos seus caprichos...
Em breve , tudo voltará como dantes:
Lisboa amanhecerá com sol
e a Flórida será fustigada por uns mais quantos furacões.

Em Luso Continente ,o calor que se faz sentir 
com a corrente de  Leste, vai amenizar 
 com  todo o  Nordeste que se anuncia...
No que é que isto irá dar?
No Inverno  saberia...
Agora ?  Neste  tempo de  imponderabilidade,
tanto horizonte se pronuncia...
Já que  "há condições favoráveis para a ocorrência"
pois que ocorram...
E que haja mais Surpresa...


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2009 às 09:56)

Fui às sortes e...    Safei-me / Não me safei (riscar o que não interessa) 

Ou seja para hoje dia 10, instabilidade relativamente generalizada sendo que:

Aladin - Coloca precipitação em zonas do interior norte e centro fundamentalmente , mas abre a possibilidade para a grande Lisboa

ECM- Precipitação concentrada com valores "interessantes" para o Algarve

GFS - Essencialmente ausência de precipitação mas com alguma coisa a ser mostrada para Lisboa e extremo NW de Portugal Continental

Em resumo: Situações de instabilidade convectiva são sempre um quebra cabeças e nenhum destes modelos parece estar a mostrar um padrão de lógica (O Aladin contudo parece ser o mais coerente com os últimos dias). Hoje é verdadeiro dia de "nowcasting"


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 10:01)

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 10 de Setembro de 2009

Continuação do tempo quente com céu limpo ou pouco nublado,
apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado, em especial
durante a tarde e nas regiões do interior Centro e Sul, com
condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 27ºC
LISBOA - 30ºC
FARO - 29ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares


Previsão para 6ª Feira, 11 de Setembro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
nublado com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e
trovoadas, em especial durante a tarde e nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC


Previsão para Sábado, 12 de Setembro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
nublado com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e
trovoadas, em especial durante a tarde e nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura.


Previsão para Domingo, 13 de Setembro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
nublado com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e
trovoadas, em especial durante a tarde e nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral oeste durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.

Meteorologistas: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares

Fonte:IM.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Set 2009 às 11:43)

Bons dias...

Hoje acordei optimista em relação á situação da actividade do norte de Africa...

Basta olhar para o sat e ver a depressão em palmeira... vamos a ver!


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 12:06)

O estofex está bastante positivo dando trovoadas para quase todo o Portugal Continental, inclusivé Lisboa, passando a linha mesmo sobre a capital.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 13:23)

Mapa de alertas KOKA's .


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2009 às 13:43)

A partir de sábado está-se a querer desenhar um padrão altamente interessante, parece que iremos ter um deslocamento para cá de uma depressão em altura vinda de leste, que nos irá trazer certamente instabilidade a toda a peninsula ibérica ninguém irá escapar, agora é esperar até lá para ver até onde isto vai, mas se as coisas se mantiverem como estão será um fds e semana bastante interessantes 





A partir de segunda, iremos tambem assistir a uma queda das temperaturas para valores mais "normais" para a época. Mas ainda há muitas incertezas quanto a isso, acho melhor aguardarmos pelas trovoadas no fds  e logo se verá o padrão a partir de segunda.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2009 às 13:55)




----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2009 às 18:05)

A run  12 Z  do GFS está  muito interessante ,volta a  colocar a tal depressão em altura a partir de domingo e numa posição que me parece bastante favorável para nós...

As precipitaçãoes são bastante generalizadas:

















Certo que é  apenas uma saída e de um modelo, mas como é das saídas tidas como sendo mais "credíveis" e falta relativamente pouco tempo, faz-me acreditar que é desta que mato saudades de uma trovoada aqui no Porto...

Haja fé!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Set 2009 às 18:11)

FORECA para amanhã!


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Snifa disse:


> A run  12 Z  do GFS está  muito interessante...
> e falta relativamente pouco tempo, faz-me acreditar que é desta que mato saudades de uma trovoada aqui no Porto...
> 
> Haja fé!



Animam-se as hostes.
Engalanam-se os autóctones .
Vai haver festa na Aldeia,
Está tudo a postos
e os ilustres convidados começam a chegar.
A organização do Evento promete emoções fortes
para mais que um dia;
Os  "paparazi" lutam já pelo melhor lugar.
Não. Não é do Red Bull que estou a falar.
É mesmo dos aguaceiros, mas sobretudo das 
trovoadas que se fazem anunciar.
Generalizadas...
Domingo e Segunda ?
Será?
Era bom que a festa anunciada
não fosse cancelada por  "motivo do bom tempo"...
É como dizes Snifa: Já não me lembro quando 
foi a última vez...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2009 às 19:33)

Eu para já não estou á espera de nada de nada ... e parece-me que pelo menos amanhã e sábado não deve haver grande actividade ... mas depois entre Domingo e Quarta-Feira espero particular instabilidade no interior mas no litoral não me parece pelo menos aqui no Algarve !!

Terça e Quarta vamos ver ... vamos ver !!


----------



## filipept (10 Set 2009 às 19:45)

A saida das 12 do GFS parece confirmar actividade para a próxima semana, a partir do dia 14, em especial o regresso da chuva com fortes possibilidades de trovoada.

Façam as vossas combinações dos vários mapas:
http://wetter3.de/pulldown_3.html?0

Entretanto, para o dia 19 parece apontar bom tempo, mas claro está, ainda falta uma eternidade e até a previsão da próxima segunda se pode alterar.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Continuo a achar que os principais modelos continuam divergentes em relação à instabilidade do próximo domingo, nomeadamente na sua localização...
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=72&mode=0
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=72&mode=1&map=0


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Set 2009 às 23:37)

Bem, continuo num dilema...Sábado entro de férias e não sei para onde ir para apanhar bom tempo...se para Palma ou para O sul de Espanha ( Huelva), é que quando consulto o AEMET aparece isto:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=07001
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=21001

Como é que é possível estas previsões se os modelos indicam o contrário?


----------



## psm (10 Set 2009 às 23:39)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem, continuo num dilema...Sábado entro de férias e não sei para onde ir para apanhar bom tempo...se para Palma ou para O sul de Espanha ( Huelva), é que quando consulto o AEMET aparece isto:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=07001
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=21001
> 
> Como é que é possível estas previsões se os modelos indicam o contrário?





Porque o modelo que cita antes é do GFS, e o AEMET tem como referencia o ECMWF, tal como essa previsão deverá ter sido feita com a saida das (00) do ECMWF!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Set 2009 às 23:44)

psm disse:


> Porque o modelo que cita antes é do GFS, e o AEMET tem como referencia o ECMWF, tal como essa previsão deverá ter sido feita com a saida das (00) do ECMWF!



Pois, mas então em que é ficamos?
Descupem o offtopic...mas é que pensei que alguém tivesse ideia ou uma fonte mais concreta que me pudesse dar uma opinião.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 00:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pois, mas então em que é ficamos?
> Descupem o offtopic...mas é que pensei que alguém tivesse ideia ou uma fonte mais concreta que me pudesse dar uma opinião.



Para onde quer que vás podes apanhar instabilidade a partir de Sábado principalmente no inicio da semana que vem!! mas já sabes como é a actividade convectiva pode fazer ou lado e teres sorte de estar com um dia de sol ou pode fazer mesmo em cima das nossas cabeças


----------



## Hazores (11 Set 2009 às 00:44)

boas 

estive a ver o modelo GFS, através do Meteopt.com, e amanha tudo indica que iremos ter também trovoadas aqui por angra do heroismo, com um -3,7 a -4,5 e um CAPE de 1072 e 1143 respectivamente, penso que seja provável que ouça trovejar por estes lados. por isso peço alguem experiente nisto das trovodas que me diga se estou correcto ou não?

obrigado desde já


----------



## psm (11 Set 2009 às 06:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pois, mas então em que é ficamos?
> Descupem o offtopic...mas é que pensei que alguém tivesse ideia ou uma fonte mais concreta que me pudesse dar uma opinião.





Pois fonte mais concreta?

Boa pergunta, mas nesta altura do ano (setembro e outubro) é muito complicado para os modelos serem totalmente fiaveis, pois é uma epoca de transição.

Tal como o Miguel assim o escreveu, é um quebra cabeças estas situações.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2009 às 12:19)

Regressando às previsões para Portugal Continental, parece que amanhã, Sábado, o interior do Alentejo terá alguma precipitação razoável:


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2009 às 12:27)

Hazores disse:


> estive a ver o modelo GFS, através do Meteopt.com, e amanha tudo indica que iremos ter também trovoadas aqui por angra do heroismo, com um -3,7 a -4,5 e um CAPE de 1072 e 1143 respectivamente, penso que seja provável que ouça trovejar por estes lados. por isso peço alguem experiente nisto das trovodas que me diga se estou correcto ou não?



Temos a aproximação de um sistema frontal. Pode-se acompanhar a sua evolução nos seguintes link`s:

WeatherOffice Satrep EUMETSAT IPPS animation


----------



## cardu (11 Set 2009 às 12:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Temos a aproximação de um sistema frontal. Pode-se acompanhar a sua evolução nos seguintes link`s:
> 
> WeatherOffice Satrep EUMETSAT IPPS animation





e vai afetar o nosso continente?? se sim qd??


----------



## DRC (11 Set 2009 às 13:27)

O que vos parece para o dia de hoje?
Neste momento está assim:


----------



## ecobcg (11 Set 2009 às 13:51)

DRC disse:


> O que vos parece para o dia de hoje?
> Neste momento está assim:



Então e o Algarve??


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 13:54)

*Este Domingo próximo também parece não estar mau... vamos lá ver se é desta!*











*Pode ser que seja desta que a temperatura baixa também...*


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Aqui no Algarve a haver alguma coisa de chuva terá que ser somente na Proxima quarta-feira e mesmo assim duvido que ocorra alguma coisa !!

Mas tb não faz mal ... já estamos habituados e nem todos os setembros podem ser iguais como o ano passado !!
É preciso é que venha quando tem que vir ou seja, a partir do inicio de Outubro!!


----------



## bisnaga33 (11 Set 2009 às 17:20)

boas tardes amigos,vou hoje para sesimbra e espero ter alguma actividade convectiva este fin-de-semana,se conseguir vou tentar tirar umas belas fotos e por no site


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2009 às 17:30)

> boas tardes amigos,vou hoje para sesimbra e espero ter alguma actividade convectiva este fin-de-semana,se conseguir vou tentar tirar umas belas fotos e por no site



eu também era para ir mas já não vai dar 

espero que tires umas boas fotos bisnaga33


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2009 às 19:47)

Olha que giro ... o GFS acaba de tirar o pouquinho que havia para aqui ... e coloca AA por todo o lado !!
Parece que este mês a não ser que haja grande mudança radical vai terminar a *zero*


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2009 às 20:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Olha que giro ... o GFS acaba de tirar o pouquinho que havia para aqui ... e coloca AA por todo o lado !!
> Parece que este mês a não ser que haja grande mudança radical vai terminar a *zero*




É bem verdade, este modelo é irritante...

De qualquer modo penso que ainda existem boas condições de instabilidade em perspectiva em vários pontos do País em especial centro e sul, mais no interior

Estou cada vez mais " pessimista" em relação a isto aqui para o Litoral Norte, as trovoadas parecem uma hipótesse cada vez mais remota... e esta run é medonha  pois coloca o AA  a uma eternidade....


...mas a esperança é a última a morrer...


----------



## Levante (11 Set 2009 às 21:19)

Boas noites, aqui por olhão regista-se uma temperatura de 24º com céu limpo e com vento a soprar fraco de oeste. Pelo que tenho visto no sat24 e nos radares do meteo todas as células que podem fazer com que haja alguma animação por estas zonas estao todas a passar-nos ao lado, eu ainda tenho esperanças que para a semana ainda possa chuver 1 dia mas em pouca quantidade, mas como já se tem dito á males que veem por bem, nao tem chuvido nada neste verao mas pode ser que no inverno seja uma estação de grandes chuvas(espero eu). Se estiver errado alguem que me corrija.


----------



## DRC (11 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Aquelas nuvens que vêm do mar (costa ocidental) trazem alguma coisa?


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2009 às 23:07)

O que mais me espanta neste Verão 2009 (ou talvez não) é mais um tremendo falhanço das previsões sazonais de médio e longo prazo que o Centro Europeu de Previsão efectua regularmente, e que desta vez previam os meses de Agosto e Setembro mais frescos é mais húmidos que o normal.

Está, até ao momento, a passar-se exactamente o contrário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2009 às 23:09)

Levante disse:


> Boas noites, aqui por olhão regista-se uma temperatura de 24º com céu limpo e com vento a soprar fraco de oeste. Pelo que tenho visto no sat24 e nos radares do meteo todas as células que podem fazer com que haja alguma animação por estas zonas estao todas a passar-nos ao lado, eu ainda tenho esperanças que para a semana ainda possa chuver 1 dia mas em pouca quantidade, mas como já se tem dito á males que veem por bem, nao tem chuvido nada neste verao mas pode ser que no inverno seja uma estação de grandes chuvas(espero eu). Se estiver errado alguem que me corrija.



Neste fim de semana existem condições para que caía alguma coisa, o ECM nos mapas de precipitação indica que domingo possa cair alguma coisa, amanhã também acredito que possa surgir algo, mas tanto amanhã como no domingo, será sempre em pouca quantidade.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 23:22)

Iceberg disse:


> O que mais me espanta neste Verão 2009 (ou talvez não) é mais um tremendo falhanço das previsões sazonais de médio e longo prazo que o Centro Europeu de Previsão efectua regularmente, e que desta vez previam os meses de Agosto e Setembro mais frescos é mais húmidos que o normal.
> 
> Está, até ao momento, a passar-se exactamente o contrário.



A mim não me espanta que eles tenham falhado em Agosto. São modelos estatísticos. Quanto ao mês de Setembro, nós ainda nem sequer vamos a meio do mês, é muito cedo para falar.


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Iceberg disse:


> O que mais me espanta neste Verão 2009 (ou talvez não) é mais um tremendo falhanço das previsões sazonais de médio e longo prazo que o Centro Europeu de Previsão efectua regularmente, e que desta vez previam os meses de Agosto e Setembro mais frescos é mais húmidos que o normal.
> 
> Está, até ao momento, a passar-se exactamente o contrário.



Então,se previsões a 10 dias é quase um tiro no escuro,previsões sazonais a 1 mes ou 2 meses do acontecimento,para mim é quase tentar a sorte,apenas.
Como é que se pode adivinhar o tempo que vai estar daqui a 2 meses,se há imensas variáveis em jogo,e sempre em alteração? Hoje pode prometer uma semana seguinte chuvosa,e amanha ou daqui a 2 dias colocar o AA em cima de nós na mesma semana.Então com 2 meses de antecedencia...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 11:28)

O GFS molda uma situação interessante para a semana vindoura, sobretudo na segunda metade! O ECM concorda com uma depressão isolada em altitude, ou seja ar frio em altura e isso significa instabilidade!

Aguardemos confirmação nas próximas run´s... As temperaturas deverão começar a descer paulatinamente nos próximos dias...


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 14:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O GFS molda uma situação interessante para a semana vindoura, sobretudo na segunda metade! O ECM concorda com uma depressão isolada em altitude, ou seja ar frio em altura e isso significa instabilidade!
> 
> Aguardemos confirmação nas próximas run´s... As temperaturas deverão começar a descer paulatinamente nos próximos dias...



Nota-se um pouco na run mais recente para Viseu:


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2009 às 23:08)

Espero que vocês tenham a noção do que para aí vem  eu tenho estado a analisar e o padrão a partir de amanhã é altamente espetacular  já não via uma carta assim desde Fevereiro. Nós vamos estar sobre a influência de uma depressão quase durante toda a semana...iremos ter um tempo sub-tropical. É absolutamente espetacular, vamos por fim começar a ter a chuva tão esperada.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2009 às 23:31)

A situação o Mário refere é interessante!

Mas porque carga de água e (segundo o GFS) não está prevista qualquer precipitação para esse periodo em Portugal??

Vai andar tipo rotunda?






segundo a mesma run e modelo só deverá chover ( de forma mais consistente) lá mais para Sábado 19... 

Pelo contrário outros modelos como  o NOGAPS por exemplo metem bastante mais precipitação:






Ainda falta algum tempo e isto vai ser actualizado muitas vezes...


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 23:57)

Chuvinha para o Norte e Centro de Portugal mas só na próxima noite.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2009 às 00:36)

*Cá está a depressão a que o Mário se refere.
Surge Segunda-feira e só lá por volta da Quinta/Sexta-feira é que deixa Portugal.*




*
Vento aos 10m e pressão:*


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2009 às 10:58)

Bolas ... essa depressão é isolada em altitude, logo a precipitação a ocorrer é PRINCIPALMENTE no Interior, do país mas o GFS normalmente não lida bem como isso mas a ocorrer essa precipitação é no sitio do costume !!
Cenário esse que se vai manter toda a semana !!

No fim de semana o GFS aponta uma situação muito interessante caso se mantenha, mas é melhor esperar pela proxima run, porque essa situação apenas apareceu na run das 00h!!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Set 2009 às 03:28)

Com tanto nordeste já aqui afiançado,
lá vai toda a  instabilidade desaguar no sítio do costume:
Todo  o Mediterrâneo Ocidental espera nos próximos dias 
abundantes precipitações .
É um filme mil vezes já visto,
E mais uma vez , aqui, o cantIinho Luso,
vê passar ao largo ,precipitações que de facto, não lhe pertencem...
É uma questão de localização geográfica  desfavorável...
Ainda assim , episódios esporádicos são possíveis,
como os já verificados nos últimos dias,
uma vez que,  o Anticiclone mais perto, vai continuar distante daqui ...


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2009 às 11:04)

Bons dias, 

a meu ver a situação lá mais para quinta -feira mantem-se interessante com a depressão em altura segundo o GFS:






as precipitações também aumentaram:






É apenas uma run , mas que renova a esperança em ver  a instabilidade mais aqui para a região Norte... 

O IM também  já prevê aguaceiros na região Norte para quinta feira..

Vamos aguardar ,mas a situação assim como é mostrada parece ser propícia  a boas condições de instabilidade...aguaceiros e quiçá trovoadas...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 12:14)

Oi pessoal,

Sei que ainda é cedo, mas precisava da vossa ajuda para saber como deverão estar as condições para o próximo Sábado, principalmente ao nível do mar?

Vou realizar a Limpeza Subaquática nalgumas praias aqui de Lagoa, e pelas previsões que já li por aqui, as coisas deverão estar algo incertas? Correcto?
Chuva talvez não chegue cá, mas precisava de um regime de nortada, para o mar estar calminho...será que terei essa sorte?


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2009 às 19:06)

Boas,

Penso que já é uma situação mais ou menos consolidada a depressão em altura a partir de quinta feira:







Resta ver que efeitos irá ter no tempo e isso só na altura se saberá..a situação tanto poderá ser interessante como poderá não ser nada de especial...e apenas se traduzir em nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos pouco generalizados...

Pelo satélite ,e se não estou em erro, penso que a depressão é aquela mancha nebulosa que está a entrar em França e que virá "deslizando" até nós nos próximos dias...


----------



## belem (14 Set 2009 às 19:42)

Boas

Vim aqui só relembrar para terem cuidado com as previsões acima de 2 dias.
Continuo a ver gente a postar aqui dados sem muito cuidado e os resultados têm sido o que temos estado a ver.
A chuva virá quando tiver que vir, não tenham pressa.


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2009 às 19:47)

Depressão isolada em altura clássica passando pelas três fases:

*Upper level trough stage*










*Tear-off stage*











*Cut-off stage*


----------



## Iceberg (14 Set 2009 às 23:13)

Agora imaginem uma situação destas, como a que o Minho agora descreveu, não em Setembro, mas em Janeiro.

Seria genial, não acham ?


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2009 às 23:20)

Iceberg disse:


> Agora imaginem uma situação destas, como a que o Minho agora descreveu, não em Setembro, mas em Janeiro.
> 
> Seria genial, não acham ?



seria neve a cota 0...
agora ha poucos efeitos porque ainda ha muito calor na europa e o solesta forte...o maximo qpodera fazer e uma descida de temps para valores ligeiramenteabaixo da media....se fosse em janeiro traria muito frio e neve e se fosse em julho ou agosto seria muito calor e trovoada...


----------



## belem (15 Set 2009 às 01:55)

Os meus caros colegas deste forum, não param de surpreender!
Sempre bem humorados!


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Set 2009 às 02:05)

Iceberg disse:


> Agora imaginem uma situação destas, como a que o Minho agora descreveu, não em Setembro, mas em Janeiro.
> 
> Seria genial, não acham ?



Oh se imagino...
E o contrário também sucede.
Se Março de 1997 , tivesse ocorrido  5 meses mais tarde,
quão abrasador , dramático e arrasador Agosto teria acontecido, naquele ano,
em Portugal Continental? 
Quanto equaciono tal...
Mas é assim ,
são assim estas coisas em Meteorologia,
Não espanta  que haja aqui muito fascínio e 
um nº cada vez maior de admiradores,
independentemente da presente carestia que grassa cá para os meus lados...
 Peço desculpa pelo Of ...( pura divagação)...

Voltando ao tópico,
o Minho, terá dito  tudo o que há para dizer por agora... 
Mas veremos quais as nuances dessa clássica depressão isolada em altura.
Aí,  ainda  ninguém poderá dizer de especificidades ...
Parece quase certo no entanto, que o Anticiclone mais perto,
vai prosseguir afastado.
O que potencia invariavelmente a ocorrência de eventos...


----------



## bisnaga33 (15 Set 2009 às 02:07)

boas noites 
vou entrar de ferias 
o que os meus colegas do forum dizem 
em relação ao tempo para os proximos dias


----------



## rijo (15 Set 2009 às 06:59)

*Para o dia 19 / Sábado:* GFS


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2009 às 08:54)

Bons dias, 


A previsão do IM  para quinta e sexta feira:

*Previsão para 5ª Feira, 17 de Setembro de 2009*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, mais
prováveis nas regiões do interior.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando
moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral, em especial
durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.

Actualizado a 15 de Setembro de 2009 às 6:10 UTC

*Previsão para 6ª Feira, 18 de Setembro de 2009*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.

Meteorologistas: Maria João Frada/Ricardo Tavares

Actualizado a 15 de Setembro de 2009 às 6:10 UTC

Já ficava satisfeito se chovesse de forma decente, já nem peço trovoadas..

as previsões são animadoras...mas tenho a sensação de já ter visto este filme em algum lado... provavelmente irá acontecer tudo nos sítios do costume ( mais no interior )....

 ...vamos aguardar pelos desenvolvimentos...


----------



## Astroamador (15 Set 2009 às 09:56)

Ola pessoal. Bom dia 
Sim segunto o IM a animação poderá começar já amanha a partir da tarde 
Aguardemos!


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2009 às 11:49)

Aqui a media do ensemble da  SLP e gpdm nos 500hpa:


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 12:04)

para quem falava em precipitação acima da média no mês de Setembro por causa da história de Castro verde com 70 mm, então não que as localidades á volta registaram cerca de 5 a 7 mm de precipitação (EMA), sendo que muitas das cidades do interior neste momento tem neste mês cerca de 7 a 10 mm de precipitaçao enquanto o Algarve, todo o litoral e Norte estão a zeros !!

Normal Climatológico vs precipitação ocorrida 

Porto -  78 mm       vs  0 mm 
Lisboa - 28.5 mm     vs  1.5 mm 
Faro - 14.4 mm       vs  1.0 mm          
Beja - 24.7             vs 7.5 mm
Portalegre  - 42.7    vs 0.0 mm
Bragança -  45        vs  0.0
Coimbra - 51.7        vs 0.0

É preciso dizer mais alguma coisa !!

É verdade que faltam ainda 15 dias para o final do mês e que normalmente é a partir de agora que as chuvas ocorrem, mas vamos ver como evoluiem as condições atmosféricas !!


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2009 às 12:39)

Aurélio disse:


> para quem falava em precipitação acima da média no mês de Setembro por causa da história de Castro verde com 70 mm, então não que as localidades á volta registaram cerca de 5 a 7 mm de precipitação (EMA), sendo que muitas das cidades do interior neste momento tem neste mês cerca de 7 a 10 mm de precipitaçao enquanto o Algarve, todo o litoral e Norte estão a zeros !!
> 
> Normal Climatológico vs precipitação ocorrida
> 
> ...



Não é bem neste tópico que se deve discutir isto, peço desculpa pelo Off-topic. Quando falei de Castro Verde foi para dar um exemplo. Devia ter olhado para outras EMAs, mas com o entusiasmo, precipitei-me. Mas tendo em conta a discussão, que se prende com a fiabilidade das previsões sazonais, se se mantiverem estes valores abaixo da média serão as previsões desta semana que falharão. É o mal de estarem sempre a mudá-las, erram sempre. Mas por outro lado acertam sempre.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2009 às 14:08)

o ensemble para lisboa:


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 14:13)

David sf disse:


> Não é bem neste tópico que se deve discutir isto, peço desculpa pelo Off-topic. Quando falei de Castro Verde foi para dar um exemplo. Devia ter olhado para outras EMAs, mas com o entusiasmo, precipitei-me. Mas tendo em conta a discussão, que se prende com a fiabilidade das previsões sazonais, se se mantiverem estes valores abaixo da média serão as previsões desta semana que falharão. É o mal de estarem sempre a mudá-las, erram sempre. Mas por outro lado acertam sempre.



Basta virem 3 dias de chuva lá mais pro final do mês que isto muda logo .... 
Para já os modelos não mostram nada de relevante mas como sabemos Setembro é dos mais dificeis de fazer previsão a longa distância e creio que daqui a uma semana as previsões serão diferentes.
Para não fugir mais ao tópico (novamente como no post anterior meu) em termos de previsão ao longo dos proximos 15 dias para já os modelos apontam para um Anticiclone desde os Açores passando pelo Norte de Portugal. 
Atendendo á estação do ano em que estamos .... a meu ver .. poderá surgir qualquer coisa entre a Madeira e Portugal nem que seja nos níveis mais altos da atmosfera !!
o GFS já queria mostrar qualquer a 300h, na run das 00 mas logo de seguida arrependeu-se e colocou AA por todo o lado (na zona mencionada), mas vamos ver !!
Quando me lembro de Setembro pelo menos no Sul apenas me consigo lembrar da ultima semana de Setembro que é quando chove aqui e tb no Norte as primeiras chuvas surgem tb mais nos ultimos 10 dias !!
Por isso parece que apenas lá pro dias 24 os modelos mostrarão alguma coisa  ou não !!


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2009 às 16:24)

Aurélio disse:


> para quem falava em precipitação acima da média no mês de Setembro por causa da história de Castro verde com 70 mm, então não que as localidades á volta registaram cerca de 5 a 7 mm de precipitação (EMA), sendo que muitas das cidades do interior neste momento tem neste mês cerca de 7 a 10 mm de precipitaçao enquanto o Algarve, *todo o litoral e Norte estão a zeros !!*
> 
> Normal Climatológico vs precipitação ocorrida
> *
> ...



Lamento informar-te, mas o Litoral Norte não anda a 0 (zeros). Podemos estar abaixo da média.. mas a zeros Não!

Aqui está uma das provas:


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2009 às 17:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Atendendo á estação do ano em que estamos .... a meu ver .. poderá surgir qualquer coisa entre a Madeira e Portugal nem que seja nos níveis mais altos da atmosfera !!
> o GFS já queria mostrar qualquer a 300h, na run das 00 mas logo de seguida arrependeu-se e colocou AA por todo o lado (na zona mencionada), mas vamos ver !!
> Quando me lembro de Setembro pelo menos no Sul apenas me consigo lembrar da ultima semana de Setembro que é quando chove aqui e tb no Norte as primeiras chuvas surgem tb mais nos ultimos 10 dias !!
> Por isso parece que apenas lá pro dias 24 os modelos mostrarão alguma coisa  ou não !!



Segundo a última run do GFS, não seria a 300h, mas sim já a partir do próximo sábado. A ver se se confirma a sua localização a sudoeste do continente para voltarmos a ter muita precipitação aqui no sul.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 19:37)

João Soares disse:


> Lamento informar-te, mas o Litoral Norte não anda a 0 (zeros). Podemos estar abaixo da média.. mas a zeros Não!
> 
> Aqui está uma das provas:


Ok peço desculpa ... não tinha reparado que podia escolher a data de inicio


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 20:04)

Aurélio disse:


> para quem falava em precipitação acima da média no mês de Setembro por causa da história de Castro verde com 70 mm, então não que as localidades á volta registaram cerca de 5 a 7 mm de precipitação (EMA), sendo que muitas das cidades do interior neste momento tem neste mês cerca de 7 a 10 mm de precipitaçao enquanto o Algarve, todo o litoral e Norte estão a zeros !!
> 
> Normal Climatológico vs precipitação ocorrida
> 
> ...



Porto - 3,4mm (normal 71,6mm)
Lisboa - 8,6mm (normal 28,5mm)
Faro - 1,1mm (normal 12,5mm)
Beja - 7,9mm (normal 24,7mm)
Portalegre - 1,6mm (normal 42,1mm)
Bragança - 0mm (normal 45mm)
Coimbra - 0,3mm (normal 51,7mm)
Onde arranjaste esses dados e essas normais?
Editado: OK já vi a tua resposta, mas onde arranjaste as normais?


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2009 às 22:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Porto - 3,4mm (normal 71,6mm)
> Lisboa - 8,6mm (normal 28,5mm)
> Faro - 1,1mm (normal 12,5mm)
> Beja - 7,9mm (normal 24,7mm)
> ...



O de Faro não é de Faro, mas sim de VRSA ( porque é das décadas 71-2000 )
Porto é 71.6 mm como disseste .. e nos restantes enganei-me nas décimas mas acho que estou perdoado


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2009 às 15:03)

Aurélio disse:


> O de Faro não é de Faro, mas sim de VRSA ( porque é das décadas 71-2000 )
> Porto é 71.6 mm como disseste .. e nos restantes enganei-me nas décimas mas acho que estou perdoado



Desta vez estás perdoado, mas para a próxima ficas de castigo.

Falando de coisas mais sérias, a depressão passará por aqui amanhã e na sexta, mas não provocará aguaceiros muito fortes. Pelo menos é o que o GFS diz...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2009 às 17:36)

Bem .. bem parece que isto está muito calminho ... uma mensagem desde ontem!! 
Olhando novamente para os modelos parece que temos mais do mesmo, ou seja, AA por todo o lado e sempre no mesmo sitio.

Por um lado isto parece bom, pois se está agora no sitio do costume e parece que se vai manter pelo menos até dia 2 Outubro nessa posição, teoricamente na altura devida deverá abrir a entrada ás depressões 

Até porque olhando aos ultimos anos parece-me que tem sido sempre assim no seu posicionamento sendo as precipitações provocadas tem sido por fenómenos convectivos provocados por depressões isoladas em altitude !!

Bom não me vou desviar mais !!

Não vamos desanimar, isto vai melhorar  espero eu 

EDIT: Esperemos que esta run das 12h do GFS seja um sinal de mudança !!!

É por isso que gosto tanto de previsões sazonais ... assim posso sonhar com alguma coisa ...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Peço desculpa estar só a usar o gráfico para Viseu, mas não tenho tempo para mais, para além de ter achado muito interessante as mínimas e médias com muito pouca amplitude(+/- 2/3ºC) e a levada HR durante todo o dia de Sábado.

Par Viseu, e possivelmente todo o Norte e Interior Centro, Sábado e Sexta serão os dias auge de precipitação, ainda assim que par esta run não seja um auge lá muito grande...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2009 às 02:07)

A "depressão isolada em altura" ,chegou à Ibéria e as 
precipitações não estão a surpreender .
Os aguaceiros e trovoadas mais consistentes,
têm ocorrido onde estavam previstos acontecer (na Ibéria mediterrânica),
e nós por cá, sempre à míngua, à espera de umas résteas , de uns trocos,
de qualquer coisa que uma surpresa possa trazer, 
lá contemplamos nuestros hermanos onde toda e erupção convectiva  parece ser fácil  acontecer.
Sabemos de antemão que   esta  não é a   disposição de peças 
mais favorável ao nosso "xadrez de precipitações convectivas",
mas como tanto ocorre mesmo aqui ao lado,
que diabo, haja esperança e  há que em alerta permanecer.
Pode ser que aqui e ali, quiçá?  Pode ser..
Quantas esperas têm sido infrutíferas ? Quantas expectativas goradas?
Lá virá outro " Xadrez " mais favorável.
Por ora, os modelos apenas apontam 
alguma precipitação para sexta-feira ,talvez alguma sábado e confinado às regiões  Norte  e eventualmente Centro.
E depois,a partir de Domingo,  adivinhem quem o S.Pedro  convidou para o jantar?
E mais significativo ainda : quem convidou para por cá estabelecer-se, de novo?
Esse mesmo . O Dito Cujo. Aquele que vocês estão todos  a pensar...
Mas amanhã é outro dia.
E aqui, o que é dito hoje, pode amanhã ser lido de soslaio...


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2009 às 13:20)

Boas, 


gostava de colocar uma dúvida relativa à imagem de satélite:

nela pode-se ver uma boa mancha nebulosa em desenvolvimento em Espanha com convecção e que dá a sensação que devido á circulação ( rotação) da depressão se desloca ( parte dela na direcção NW) será possível essa mancha entrar por Trás os Montes e chegar ao Litoral Norte?É que se o IM prevê para hoje trovoadas e aguaceiros também para o Litoral Norte para o fim do dia, não sei em que nebulosidade se baseia...aquela que desce de Norte para Sul é nebulosidade alta....proveniente de uma frente oclusa...e a não ser que algo se desenvolva nessa frente, não iremos ter nada...

Penso que aquela nebulosidade em Espanha não vai entrar por Portugal e muito menos chegar ao Litoral até porque segundo os modelos o centro da depressão em altura desloca-se para NE se não estou em erro...






a previsão do IM:

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 17 de Setembro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado, sendo muito nublado na região Centro
e interior Norte, apresentando períodos de muita nebulosidade
a partir do fim da manhã.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas,
mais prováveis nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e, a
partir da noite, no Minho e Douro Litoral.*Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral em especial durante
a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

METEOROLOGISTA: JOSÉ EDUARDO DUARTE


----------



## rozzo (17 Set 2009 às 13:23)

Além do que já está formado nessa imagem de satélite, penso que parte da previsão de aguaceiros e trovoadas do IM será baseada em nuvens que ainda não estão formadas, mas sim se formação com alguma convecção diurna..
Um "mix" entre a convecção diurna e a actividade associada à actividade sinóptica..
Agora se realmente ocorrem ou não....

Além do mais, a precipitação que está prevista ocorrer amanhã no litoral Norte será de outra linha de instabilidade que se vai formando a NW, e não do que está no centro de Espanha, que em princípio pouco sairá dali penso eu..


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2009 às 18:07)

Infelizmente começo a acreditar que este mês vai acabar quase completamente a zeros 
Para os proximos 15 dias as previsões é mais do mesmo ... ou seja AA e mais AA, apesar de uma pequena hipótese de uma depressão isolada em altitude a 300 a Sudoeste de Portugal..... sempre a 300 horas!!!

Esperemos que Outubro seja bem mais favorável para o Sul!!

Mas não sei .. não sei .. antes tinha 3 modelos a dizer que os 3 proximos meses eram mais chuvosos que o normal enquanto que agora apenas dois dizem que será mais chuvoso !!
Felizmente é aquele que nunca acerta ..  IBimet !!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2009 às 18:14)

Bem, após este pequeno episódio de instabilidade que estamos a viver parece que irá regressar o AA, mas até lá as coisas ainda devem mudar um pouco, mas certamente as temperaturas irão subir um pouco e o céu limpar.

Eis o panorama modelístico





E eis o panorama de minha casa  começo a ficar a ficar farto desta paisagem.





Oh pessoal do Algarve coloquem aí um sinal/placa a dizer "Deserto deserta daqui não te queremos cá"  a este ritmo até as palmeiras morrem.


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2009 às 21:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> E eis o panorama de minha casa  começo a ficar a ficar farto desta paisagem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falta só aí os cowboy's.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 22:55)

*Para amanhã chuva para o centro e norte do país.*






*A temperatura aos 850hpa volta a subir.*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2009 às 14:47)

Depois de termos dado casa a uma depressão cuja a pressão se situou entre os 1005/1010hpa eis que ela fugiu para França e foi absorvida por um centro de baixas pressões situado por cima do Reino Unido.

Mas agora chega uma vez mais o tempo áureo do AA, mas será que irá ser assim tão áureo, pelas últimas saídas dos modelos parece que ele está a ser rodeado por algumas depressões, quem sabe se alguma não o conseguirá "atravessar".





Ao longo dos próximos dias as temperaturas irão começar a subir, atingindo o seu pico por volta da próxima quinta, o céu irá ficar pouco nublado e alguma nortada irá fazer-se sentir pelo litoral oeste.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 14:56)

Esperemos que sim.
Embora falte ainda muito tempo, o GFS está favorável a que o Mário tenha razão .


----------



## Lightning (18 Set 2009 às 16:11)

Há muito tempo que não via assim tanta precipitação prevista... (segundo mapa) 

Era de facto muito bom se acontecesse, estamos a precisar de uma boa rega, principalmente no sul...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2009 às 17:47)

Parece existir ainda com muita incerteza a possibilidade de surgirem depressões a oeste/sudoeste de Portugal provocando aguaceiros e trovoadas !!

O site espanhol aemet parece concordar com o que digo !!

Vamos ver o que rende !!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2009 às 20:34)

Boa noite !!

Aqui há uns dias disse que a precipitação aqui no sul se viesse seria mais na ultima semana pois é quando normalmente ela ocorre !!
Pois bem á data de hoje posso assinalar depois terrivel decepção dos nortenhos e centristas do nosso país que vamos ter na proxima semana uma visão final (espero eu) do Verão ... pois na proxima semana a temperatura vai subir e o ceu vai estar limpo. 
A partir do dia 26 tudo pode acontecer mas tanto o GFS como ECMWF apontam uma depressão isolada em altitude ou não, situada entre os Açores, Madeira e Portugal, que nos poderá afectar ou não!!
Á data de hoje é demasiado incerto pois pode dar em nada para variar e o AA fazer desaparecer essa depressão !!

Creio que Segunda Feira já saberemos se essa depressão vai existir ou não, mas temos que reconhecer que ambos os modelos tem vindo a modelar essa situação nos ultimos dias embora sempre a adiá-la ....

Mas tenho a convicção de que teremos as primeiras precipitações entre os dias 28 e 31 ainda deste mês !!

PS: A previsão sazonal continua a dizer que a precipitação este mês é acima da média em especial no interior e em Outubro será pelo menos no Centro e Sul ligeiramente acima da média (hum estou desconfiado) !!

Algum dia há-de chover como deve ser !!


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite !!
> 
> Aqui há uns dias disse que a precipitação aqui no sul se viesse seria mais na ultima semana pois é quando normalmente ela ocorre !!
> Pois bem á data de hoje posso assinalar depois terrivel decepção dos nortenhos e centristas do nosso país que vamos ter na proxima semana uma visão final (espero eu) do Verão ... pois na proxima semana a temperatura vai subir e o ceu vai estar limpo.
> ...



Outubro de 2007 também começou com esse cenário e o resto do mês foi o que se viu...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2009 às 22:18)

Pois eu não sou o São Pedro 

Há 8 anos que a precipitação no modo geral em Portugal é abaixo da média, e o mesmo se tem passado no Sul!!
Normalmente os anos mais chuvosos surgem em ciclos de 5 e de 10 anos, sendo que *normalmente *os 5 primeiros anos da década são secos, tem sido muito raras as excepções, em que tal não acontece. Normalmente os anos 6 e 9 são chuvosos e por isso pois nas minhas contas este ano era para ser chuvoso e mesmo o mais chuvoso desta década. 
Mas como tem sido uma década um bocado estranha já nem sei, mas a alguma coisa (esperança) temos que nos agarrar pois na maior parte destes ultimos anos temos tido precipitações de modo geral entre 40% a 80% abaixo da média!!

Por isso á falta de melhor agarro-me ás sazonais 

PS: Ve-se mesmo que estamos num periodo pessimista, mas tens razão numa coisa por vezes acontece que em Setembro ou Agosto dizem que vamos Outono/Inverno chuvosos e depois é aquilo que vê ...

Vamos ter calma !!

Desculpem o Off-Topic mas achei imporante dizer isto !!


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2009 às 22:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois eu não sou o São Pedro
> 
> Há 9 anos que a precipitação no modo geral em Portugal é abaixo da média, e o mesmo se tem passado no Sul!!
> Normalmente os anos mais chuvosos surgem em ciclos de 5 e de 10 anos, sendo que *normalmente *os 5 primeiros anos da década são secos, tem sido muito raras as excepções, em que tal não acontece. Normalmente os anos 6 e 9 são chuvosos e por isso pois nas minhas contas este ano era para ser chuvoso e mesmo o mais chuvoso desta década.
> ...



Os últimos 9 anos não tiveram todos precipitação abaixo da normal... Aliás a maioria (2000,2001,2002,2003,2006) até esteve acima da normal. Agora os anos que tem ficado abaixo da normal tem sido muito secos, principalmente no Norte.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2009 às 22:42)

Um ano Hidrológico ou ano meteorológico começa em 1 Outubro do ano X e termina em 30 Setembro do ano X+1 

Se achas que houve assim tantos anos então vê este site excelente ... 
http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=

Anos com precipitação acima da média de Portugal (912.5 mm):
..., 95-96, 97-98 e 2000-2001 e ponto final !!

Mais ou menos na média (mas abaixo)
96-97, 2002-2003 e 2006-2007

E mais aqui no Algarve tomando em atenção a estação de São Brás de Alportel (não precisava ser esta) o ultimo ano em que teve precipitação acima da média foi em 2001-2002 !!!!!

Já lá vão 8 anos e olhem que os anos de seca foram mesmo de seca !!

PS: Desculpem o Off-Topic mas factos são factos e era importante esclarecer as coisas !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2009 às 23:35)

Aurélio claramente de acordo com estes 2 posts que colocaste, tirando o Outono de 2006, e desde de 2001 que a seca tem sido uma constante. Por este andar e caso este ano seja um ano seco podemos ter uma redução que pode chegar aos 30% é assustador, e não venham dizer que existe regiões onde a redução é maior, mas não tem comparação com o Algarve, se a média andar à volta dos 500 mm por ano qualquer redução faz a diferença, do que numa região que ande à volta dos 1000 mm.

Mas uma coisa é certa, décadas como a de 80 e 90, duvido que veja anos tão chuvosos, como teve essas décadas. Até deixo uma pergunta ao Aurélio há quantos anos o Rio Seco não corta a ligação na 125 entre Faro e Olhão? há quantos anos, as terras não estão alagadas no Rio Seco? Desde de Dezembro de 1992 é verdade há quase 17 anos que não se vê coisas destas no Algarve que antigamente acontecia com mais frequência, mas esta década tem sido particularmente seca, e este ano hidrológico que acaba em 30 de Setembro, Faro só tem 281 mm.

Será que não é um caso para pensar e reflectir...

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2009 às 23:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio claramente de acordo com estes 2 posts que colocaste, tirando o Outono de 2006, e desde de 2001 que a seca tem sido uma constante. Por este andar e caso este ano seja um ano seco podemos ter uma redução que pode chegar aos 30% é assustador, e não venham dizer que existe regiões onde a redução é maior, mas não tem comparação com o Algarve, se a média andar à volta dos 500 mm por ano qualquer redução faz a diferença, do que numa região que ande à volta dos 1000 mm.
> 
> Mas uma coisa é certa, décadas como a de 80 e 90, duvido que veja anos tão chuvosos, como teve essas décadas. Até deixo uma pergunta ao Aurélio há quantos anos o Rio Seco não corta a ligação na 125 entre Faro e Olhão? há quantos anos, as terras não estão alagadas no Rio Seco? Desde de Dezembro de 1992 é verdade há quase 17 anos que não se vê coisas destas no Algarve que antigamente acontecia com mais frequência, mas esta década tem sido particularmente seca, e este ano hidrológico que acaba em 30 de Setembro, Faro só tem 281 mm.
> 
> ...



E olhei para aquele site que referi no meu post anterior e sabes o que achei engraçado??
O mes de Outubro tem sido sempre chuvoso nesta década com excepção dos ultimos 2 anos (incluindo o ano de 2004-2005) e então pensei será que existe alguma ligação entre Outubro chuvoso e os anos de seca .. 
Não .. não existe como comprovei nas decada de 80-89 e 90-99, mas existe sim uma relação comprovada entre o Inverno seco e a seca ... 
Claro se não chove no Outono mas chove no Inverno obviamente não existe seca ... dizem voces e com razão, mas parece sem ter feito uma análise assim tão profunda que geralmente com excepção de 2000-2001, que se o Outono completo (Outubro/Novembro e Dezembro) forem secos difilmente os meses de Inverno serão chuvosos !!

PS: Desculpem o Off_Topic e se quiserem colocarem estas mensagens no Acompanhamento do Clima .. 
na boa !!


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2009 às 00:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio claramente de acordo com estes 2 posts que colocaste, tirando o Outono de 2006, e desde de 2001 que a seca tem sido uma constante. Por este andar e caso este ano seja um ano seco podemos ter uma redução que pode chegar aos 30% é assustador, e não venham dizer que existe regiões onde a redução é maior, mas não tem comparação com o Algarve, se a média andar à volta dos 500 mm por ano qualquer redução faz a diferença, do que numa região que ande à volta dos 1000 mm.
> 
> Mas uma coisa é certa, décadas como a de 80 e 90, duvido que veja anos tão chuvosos, como teve essas décadas. Até deixo uma pergunta ao Aurélio há quantos anos o Rio Seco não corta a ligação na 125 entre Faro e Olhão? há quantos anos, as terras não estão alagadas no Rio Seco? Desde de Dezembro de 1992 é verdade há quase 17 anos que não se vê coisas destas no Algarve que antigamente acontecia com mais frequência, mas esta década tem sido particularmente seca, e este ano hidrológico que acaba em 30 de Setembro, Faro só tem 281 mm.
> 
> ...



O facto de dizerem que o Algarve é a região mais afectada pela seca não é uma coisa com que eu concorde, mas eu amanhã respondo-vos...(agora vou dormir)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Set 2009 às 03:18)

Se vcs aí por terras continentais queixam-se da falta de chuva e dos AA que nunca mais desaparecem daqui, imaginem nós que já os estamos a aguentar desde Maio passado. Claro que tem caído alguma chuva mas não é nada de mais. Já há bastante tempo que os Açores n são brindados com chuvas fortes, tão típicas aqui das ilhas.. A pc chuva que chega cá são algumas frentes q conseguem passar o AA e "coitadas",  mesmo assim ainda conseguem ter forças para chegar cá mas já em mt fraca actividade.
Nc dantes aqui nas ilhas os antigos lembram-se de tanta falta de chuva... Os níveis das lagoas de algumas ilhas por exemplo, estão a descer significativamente e atingindo recordes unicos nc antes vistos por aqui. Na ilha de Santa Maria as nascentes de água secaram pk já lá n chove há mais de 6 meses...
O mal é que os Açores são ilhas e o nosso ecossistema é mt dependente da água e da humidade, logo basta uma pequena alteração climática para se fazer notar rasgos no nosso ecossistema.

Que venha a chuva e o Inverno o quanto antes...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2009 às 09:57)

Segundo a Run do GFS as condições para a formação dessas depressões em altitude mantem-se ou seja, parece-me a mim e olhando aos mapas de precipitação que essas depressões terão ainda caracteristicas de depressões em altitude, como mostra o gráfico de precipitação dos vários sites baseados no GFS.

O ECMWF mostra essa depressão de forma mais ténue e mais colocada dentro da PI !!
Dificilmente este mês será acima da média em muitas das zonas do nosso país !!
Outubro já vi isto mais favorável


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 10:14)

Fui agora aos modelos e reparei que nas runs actuais a chuva só regressa para o dia 27 deste mês, mas se virem, a partir desse dia é sempre a bombar...


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2009 às 10:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Segundo a Run do GFS as condições para a formação dessas depressões em altitude mantem-se ou seja, parece-me a mim e olhando aos mapas de precipitação que essas depressões terão ainda caracteristicas de depressões em altitude, como mostra o gráfico de precipitação dos vários sites baseados no GFS.
> 
> O ECMWF mostra essa depressão de forma mais ténue e mais colocada dentro da PI !!
> Dificilmente este mês será acima da média em muitas das zonas do nosso país !!
> Outubro já vi isto mais favorável



Por acaso não concordo. Acho até que este mês vai acabar bem. Na próxima incursão do AA, ficaremos com uma pequena zona instável (e durante vários dias) perto do cabo de São Vicente, o que normalmente trás belos dias de chuva e trovoada... 


Por acaso se o cenário se confirmar, confirma-se também a piada já com barbas que chove sempre na feira de Olhão...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2009 às 11:30)

Agreste disse:


> Por acaso não concordo. Acho até que este mês vai acabar bem. Na próxima incursão do AA, ficaremos com uma pequena zona instável (e durante vários dias) perto do cabo de São Vicente, o que normalmente trás belos dias de chuva e trovoada...
> 
> 
> Por acaso se o cenário se confirmar, confirma-se também a piada já com barbas que chove sempre na feira de Olhão...



*"Dificilmente este mês será acima da média em muitas das zonas do nosso país !! "*
Foi isto que eu disse, sendo que facilmente pode ultrapassar a média de precipitação no sul (14/15 mm), enquanto que no Norte (+-70mm) será muito dificil pois teria que chover prai uns 60 mm nos 3/4 dias do final do mês quando essa depressão chegar á PI (se chegar)


----------



## Lightning (19 Set 2009 às 11:51)

Os modelos mostram uma situação que ia ser favorável a toda a gente, mas duvido muito que se venha a confirmar, dada a distância a que se encontra...


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2009 às 12:06)

Não duvides Lightning!! A cut off quase de certeza que se vai formar e no final da semana vai ser empurrada para leste para nos afectar directamente principalmente o Centro e o Sul  até lá toda a semana que vai entrar vai ser marcada pelo bom tempo e algum calor até com máximas a rondar os 30ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2009 às 12:57)

Agreste disse:


> Por acaso se o cenário se confirmar, confirma-se também a piada já com barbas que chove sempre na feira de Olhão...



Não é uma piada Agreste é uma tradição chover pela feira de Olhão pena é que a feira em sim tenham acabado com ela, enquanto Faro tem uma feira moderna, Olhão perdeu a sua tradição, pobre Olhão não mudes de rumo em Outubro não sei onde vais parar.

Parece que este mês com essa depressão nos últimos dias de Setembro a zona do costume, a minha previsão sazonal pode acertar em cheio, depois é só esperar um Outubro assim assim e um Novembro que eu considero que vai ser tempestuoso.


----------



## trepkos (19 Set 2009 às 18:08)

Isto deve estar bom para ir a praia até Dezembro...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2009 às 20:30)

trepkos disse:


> Isto deve estar bom para ir a praia até Dezembro...



Esta treta desta depressão ainda vai é colocar tudo somente em Espanha e no interior do país !!
É o costume !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2009 às 20:44)

Não se agarrem aos modelos a tão largo prazo, *180 horas* são uma eternidade em meteorologia! É apenas uma tendência que amanhã o poderá continuar a ser ou não.

Para já e para a minha zona depois destes dias mais frescos está à vista um final de Setembro quente com temperaturas máximas praticamente sempre acima dos 25ºC... Espero que Outubro mude de rumo e nos traga as saudosas frentes atlânticas, pois goste-se ou não são essas que trazem chuva a Portugal, depressões em altura são em Setembro ou Janeiro sempre mais favoraveis aos nossos vizinhos espanhois, pelo menos é o que me parece sempre que ocorrem situações semelhantes.


----------



## LuisFilipe (20 Set 2009 às 02:21)

I feel yourself offshore! ( vento de leste )


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2009 às 09:33)

Bons dias,

é...a situação para os próximos dias parece interessante, o AA naquela posição favorece a depressão a SW...Claro que o GFS já começou a tirar animação...











Depois de noutras runs anteriores ter abrangido todo o País ,agora segundo a run 00 Z  é tudo mais para centro de sul...e não me admiro que durante a próxima semana vá tudo para Espanha e nós fiquemos com alguns "restos"....

A continuar assim, depois da amostra de chuva dos últimos dias por aqui, penso que não deverá chover mais até ao fim do mês...

Concordo com o Flaviense21...enquanto não vierem as frentes e depressões atlânticas vigorosas que abrangam todo o País não vejo jeito de precipitações decentes....

...mas ainda falta bastante tempo e as coisas  podem mudar... para já disfrutemos de uns ultimos dias de Verão quentinhos.... :assobio:


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 09:53)

*Re: Acompanhamento e Discussão - Instabilidade convectiva 25 a 31 de Setembro*


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2009 às 11:50)

Pois, parece que podermos ter uns dias bastantes interessantes, mas também parece estar muita coisa ainda em aberto, com os modelos a variarem entre o muito bom e o quase desinteressante.

144 horas GFS/ECM/UKM/NGP


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2009 às 13:05)

Lá nas temperaturas parece que iremos estar quase tropicais ao longo dos próximos dias.

Agora, será que irá sobrar algo da precipitação mostrada a partir de dia 26 ?


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2009 às 13:10)

Como o Vince tem dito isto está a variar entre o quase insignificante e o bom, pois se a depressão continua com tendencia em se formar na proxima Quinta-Feira a sudoeste de Portugal e com vários núcleos em formação em altitude.
A forma como como vai influenciar Portugal é uma incógnita porque para já parece afectar mais o Centro e Sul mas dá-me claramente a ideia que a precipitação será baixa e que afectará claramente mais as regiões do Interior !!

Contudo vamos acompanhando a situação nas proximas runs .... para ver se sai algo mais interessante do que as previsões indicam !!

Parece-me é que esta depressão ou depressões vão parir um rato ...

EDIT: Hum ... ainda vai estar é uns belos (horriveis) dias de sol pelo menos no litoral !!
Os sites de previsão  já nem dão chuva ... dando apenas probabilidade de 20% de precipitação !!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2009 às 18:34)

Pois é meus caros .. como eu dizia isto agora é sempre a tirar e então o GFS hoje tem sido sempre a tirar como já tinha dito !!

Aqui no sul a chuva tem sido sempre a adiar .... 
Amanhã será o dia decisivo para sabermos se esta depressão causará alguma precipitação.
Eu aposto que será na zona do costume ... no interior do nosso país e em Espanha pois isto é uma depressão somente em altitude !!

Fiquem bem ....


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2009 às 23:56)

o ensemble para lisboa:


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Set 2009 às 02:35)

Confirmou-se o expectado .
O início do Outono será adiado .
Depois de uns poucos dias  em que  quase tudo  passou  mesmo aqui ao  lado,
eis-nos em mais um período alongado,
de nada esperar , 
a não ser estas ausências de ocorrências que nos fariam desesperar,
não fossem estes  tranquilos dias de Verão que ainda iremos  disfrutar.
Mesmo à beira-Mar...
E agora?
Agora há que aguentar.
Com tanto Anticiclone a norte de nós , é sempre possível desenvolvimentos
que não cabem em  normais enquadramentos .
Se até sexta-feira não parece haver dúvidas quanto à tranquilidade veraneia,
já depois, alguns modelos rapam, tiram , deixam e põem...
Vamos ver.
Mas há já sinais preocupantes que pouco ou quase nada poderá ocorrer...


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 10:34)

stormy disse:


> o ensemble para lisboa:



Não ceonsigo interpretar estes gráficos...

Já há muito tempo que ando À volta deles... e nada!!!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2009 às 10:58)

Pedro disse:


> Não ceonsigo interpretar estes gráficos...
> 
> Já há muito tempo que ando À volta deles... e nada!!!



Acho que tens 20 em Ensembles (P1 a P20) cada um traduz uma cor, em cima tens a temperatura prevista dos 20 ensembles e em baixo a precipitação prevista. No lado direito tens o gráfico da precipitação que vai de 1 a 50 mm no gráfico


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 11:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que tens 20 em Ensembles (P1 a P20) cada um traduz uma cor, em cima tens a temperatura prevista dos 20 ensembles e em baixo a precipitação prevista. No lado direito tens o gráfico da precipitação que vai de 1 a 50 mm no gráfico


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2009 às 11:21)

Pedro disse:


>



Ensembles = previsão dos modelos numéricos !!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2009 às 11:28)

Hum ... os modelos estão a ficar estranhos


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2009 às 11:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Ensembles = previsão dos modelos numéricos !!



Cuidado que esse "=" aí é um bocadinho perigoso... 

Aqui no próprio fórum está um tópico bastante explicativo do assunto dos ensembles!
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/interpretacao-do-diagrama-de-ensemble-3378.html

Acho que está muito bem resumido!


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2009 às 11:30)

Já foi aqui discutido algumas vezes, ver se daqui a  pouco vejo uma descrição mais detalhada. Mas deixa-me só fazer uma ligeira correcção Aurélio: Ensemble é mais precisamente cada um dos 20 membros de previsão numéricos de um único modelo, neste caso GFS!


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2009 às 11:36)

vitamos disse:


> Já foi aqui discutido algumas vezes, ver se daqui a  pouco vejo uma descrição mais detalhada. Mas deixa-me só fazer uma ligeira correcção Aurélio: Ensemble é mais precisamente cada um dos 20 membros de previsão numéricos de um único modelo, neste caso GFS!



Cuidado Vitamos! Lá está é ao contrário!!
O ensemble (como o nome diz) não é cada um dos membros, mas sim o produto que é o conjunto dos membros todos!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2009 às 11:37)

vitamos disse:


> Já foi aqui discutido algumas vezes, ver se daqui a  pouco vejo uma descrição mais detalhada. Mas deixa-me só fazer uma ligeira correcção Aurélio: Ensemble é mais precisamente cada um dos 20 membros de previsão numéricos de um único modelo, neste caso GFS!



Um bocado baralhado ... mas acho que já nos entendemos !!
Esquecendo o que significa Ensemble, o que está representado no mapa é aquilo que um determinado modelo gera (neste caso GFS), sob diversas prespectivas, ou seja, é a geração dos 20 membros que o modelo numérico (GFS) gera ..........


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2009 às 11:39)

rozzo disse:


> Cuidado Vitamos! Lá está é ao contrário!!
> O ensemble (como o nome diz) não é cada um dos membros, mas sim o produto que é o conjunto dos membros todos!



Tens toda a razão *rozzo* mea culpa  A ideia que queria dar era a da confusao habitual entre ENSEMBLE = muitos modelos (def. errada). Daí depois o erro que cometi e pelo qual peço desculpa.


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2009 às 11:43)

Sim, era só para não se confundir, que acho que já se estava a baralhar um bocado a linguagem e os termos, e a baralhar o rapaz que fez a pergunta inicial! 

Como referi, aquele link da explicação/resumo de como os interpretar feita pelo Vince aqui no fórum está óptima: 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/interpretacao-do-diagrama-de-ensemble-3378.html

E já agora uma definição do termo:
*Ensemble Forecast -- Multiple predictions from an ensemble of slightly different initial conditions and/or various versions of models. The objectives are to improve the accuracy of the forecast through averaging the various forecasts, which eliminates non-predictable components, and to provide reliable information on forecast uncertainties from the diversity amongst ensemble members. Forecasters use this tool to measure the likelihood of a forecast. *

(desculpem lá ser em inglês, mas não encontrei uma de jeito em português...)


PS: estamos habituados a ver diagramas de ensemble para cada modelo, em que são corridos muitos membros com condições iniciais diferentes para o mesmo modelo, mas como diz a definição, também há ensembles de outro tipo, em que em vez de diferentes condições iniciais para o mesmo modelo, é comparada a concordância ou não das previsões de diferentes modelos (aliás penso ser esse o princípio principal nas previsões de modelos em ciclones tropicais..)


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2009 às 11:47)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, era só para não se confundir, que acho que já se estava a baralhar um bocado a linguagem e os termos, e a baralhar o rapaz que fez a pergunta inicial!
> 
> Como referi, aquele link da explicação/resumo de como os interpretar feita pelo Vince aqui no fórum está óptima:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/interpretacao-do-diagrama-de-ensemble-3378.html
> ...



Agora sim ... já toda a gente percebeu 
PS: Presumindo que toda a gente entende inglês  (eu pelo menos entendi)


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2009 às 11:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Hum ... os modelos estão a ficar estranhos



Eu acho esta última run GFS bastante "razoável" em especial para o Centro e Sul...já sabe que o GFS não lida muito bem com estas situações de possível instabilidade, e lá porque o modelo  não coloca precipitação numa determinada  região isso não quer dizer que não ocorra...tenho alguma esperança... o AA tanto tempo naquela posição é favorável! o tempo vai estar bastante quente para a época e isso pode ajudar à instabilidade...

vamos ver as próximas saídas em especial a partir de quarta/quinta feira a ver se a situação se clarifica mais...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2009 às 11:59)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acho esta última run GFS bastante "razoável" em especial para o Centro e Sul...já sabe que o GFS não lida muito bem com estas situações de possível instabilidade, e lá porque o modelo  não coloca precipitação numa determinada  região isso não quer dizer que não ocorra...tenho alguma esperança... o AA tanto tempo naquela posição é favorável! o tempo vai estar bastante quente para a época e isso pode ajudar à instabilidade...
> 
> vamos ver as próximas saídas em especial a partir de quarta/quinta feira a ver se a situação se clarifica mais...



Estranhos no sentido do seu desenvolvimento ao longo das 360 horas, mas principalmente na enorme inconstância/inconsistente .... 
Mas parece-me ser daquelas situações em que temos que ir acompanhando o satélite.
É que neste momento ainda nem dá para ver se serão mais fortes ou mais fracas as precipitações !!
É tudo uma grande incógnita !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2009 às 12:18)

Bons dias...

Isto sim é um ensemble 

Para Faro:








Assim já é falar! Vamos a ver, já não falta tanto assim...


----------



## Lightning (21 Set 2009 às 13:35)

Se querem que vos diga, não acredito em nada do que os modelos estão a mostrar agora... Só quando vir e ouvir   é que acredito.

Tudo bem que pode ser uma situação bastante interessante, mas também pode dar em zero...


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2009 às 13:40)

Eu já não tenho duvidas já não as tinha a semana passada e agora menos tenho  vamos ter instabilidade a partir de sexta com aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Centro e Sul que vão ser em geral moderadas mas localmente poderiam ser fortes! e a instabilidade poderá durar pelo menos 4 ou 5 dias ou até mais   até quinta é desfrutar do sol e calor sempre com o vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (21 Set 2009 às 13:45)

miguel disse:


> Eu já não tenho duvidas já não as tinha a semana passada e agora menos tenho  vamos ter instabilidade a partir de sexta com aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Centro e Sul que vão ser em geral moderadas mas localmente poderiam ser fortes! e a instabilidade poderá durar pelo menos 4 ou 5 dias ou até mais   até quinta é desfrutar do sol e calor sempre com o vento fraco



Os valores de CAPE e LI estão bastante bons mesmo aqui no litoral, se se mantiverem assim até quinta-feira, então aí o caso já começa a ser diferente.  Mas acho 4 ou 5 dias demais.

Se forem tão moderadas ou possivelmente fortes como a do dia 9, então que venham elas...  

Uma coisa que estou a achar estranho é a nortada que nestes dias não se vai fazer sentir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2009 às 19:57)

Os modelos ainda andam baralhados onde vai andar a instabilidade , uma coisa é certa, vamos ter instabilidade a partir de 6ªfeira agora com que intensidade é que ainda não sabemos, se a run das 00 colocou o grosso da precipitação no Algarve, a run das 12 coloca o grosso da precipitação no Sudeste Espanhol.

Vamos ver os dias são iguais ao do ano passado, curioso. Mas uma coisa que não falha, ande por onde andar pela feira de Olhão, a chuvinha há-de vir cá parar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Não deitem foguetes antes da festa.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Tive agora a ver as mínimas do IM para amanhã, para a minha rica Viseu e acidade vizinha de Vila real e as mínimas são respectivamente 9ºC e 12ºC.

Eu sei que Vila real está bem mais a Norte,mas por outro lado, Viseu está a uma altitude média mais eleveda; mas nesta altura do ano é normal duas cidades que não chegam a estar a a70km de distância terem esta diferença nas mínima?


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2009 às 22:16)

Pedro disse:


> Tive agora a ver as mínimas do IM para amanhã, para a minha rica Viseu e acidade vizinha de Vila real e as mínimas são respectivamente 9ºC e 12ºC.
> 
> Eu sei que Vila real está bem mais a Norte,mas por outro lado, Viseu está a uma altitude média mais eleveda; mas nesta altura do ano é normal duas cidades que não chegam a estar a a70km de distância terem esta diferença nas mínima?



A Lousã em relação a Coimbra tem muitas ocasiões diferenças superiores a 5ºC e  distam apenas cerca de 18 km (linha recta).


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Set 2009 às 02:27)

Boas

Desta vez estou todo GFS,  E NÃO QUERO QUE ME VENHAM DIZER PARA NÃO DEITAR FOGUETES ANTES DA FESTA, QUE ESSA JÁ É VELHA E DESTA VEZ NÃO ME APETECE OUVIR  nem vejo os outros modelos   

Se tudo continuar assim, GFS falando, daqui a 2 dias podem abrir um longo tópico de seguimento especial.   

É melhor um outro separado para as imagens 

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 02:48)

ajrebelo disse:


> Se tudo continuar assim, GFS falando, daqui a 2 dias podem abrir um longo tópico de seguimento especial.
> 
> É melhor um outro separado para as imagens



Oxalá tenhas razão e que tais momentos justifiquem a adição desses 2 tópicos!


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2009 às 09:26)

Bons dias, 

Eu também acredito muito no GFS... 

Na última run de ontem a depressão já tinha sido colocada mais a SW e hoje na run das 0Z volta a aparecer naquela posição que é mais favorável e abrangente para nós:






A precipitações para as horas seguintes também aumentaram e são mais "generalizadas" ...






pena faltarem ainda tantas horas... mas pode ser que esta tendência se consolide....ou vá tudo por água abaixo....

o Nogaps já " concorda" com a depressão a SW ( embora mais afastada e com menos efeito sobre nós) o ECMWF nem por isso...

vamos ver no que isto dá, uma circulação de Leste/SE , algum calor e ( em princípio) uma depressão a SW...


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 09:48)

Quando entramos em campos como optimismo ou pessimismo não estamos a fazer previsões. Estamos a misturar forecasting com wishcasting. Desejos em vez de análise racional de cenários.

Há dias falaram aqui do ensemble e do seu significado. Ficou explicado que dentro de um mesmo modelo como o GFS ou ECM e outros existe um produto chamado ensemble, produtos que existem para lidar com as limitações dos próprios modelos, são introduzidas perturbações nas condições iniciais porque num modelo estas nunca são todas correctas ou completas e até podem ser erradas, com vista a criar um conjunto de diferentes cenários passível de ser analisado.

O objectivo final disso é que talvez não tenha ficado bem explicado, que é a de diminuir a incerteza das previsões. O conceito de ensemble até pode ser mais genérico do que apenas num modelo. Por exemplo se eu analisar 4 modelos para daqui a uma semana isso normalmente não lhe chamamos ensemble mas estou na prática a criar e a analisar um ensemble de diferentes modelos. 

Se um leitor do fórum juntar as opiniões todas do que se vai passar para daqui a dias, está também a fazer uma espécie de ensemble de opiniões, e interpreta-as conforme o seu método, valorizando eventualmente mais umas que outras, fazendo o "blend" tal como cada um também dá mais ou menos peso a determinado modelo ou não. 

O objectivo disso é simples de entender, é sempre mais inteligente ter 10 opiniões do que ter uma só, é sempre melhor ter várias soluções para analisar do que uma. Se eu quiser saber como está a economia daqui a um ano é mais inteligente eu perguntar a opinião a dez economistas do que apenas a um, e do conjunto de opiniões (ensemble) tomar uma minha decisão.

Tudo isso para quê ? Para diminuir a incerteza nas previsões. E quando misturamos desejos e valorizamos demasiado um cenário apenas porque ele nos agrada mais estamos a inquinar completamente a previsão, em vez de diminuir a incerteza estamos é a aumentá-la


----------



## seqmad (22 Set 2009 às 09:50)

Como se explica, a apenas 3-4 dias de distância, uma diferença tão grande entre o ECMWF e o GFS? No ECMWF até parece para 6ª a formação da depressão a SW mas a partir daí desaparece tudo... Então para os dias seguintes, comparando, são completamente diferentes, até parecem de datas completamente diferentes. 
Acreditam mais no GFS por uma questão de esperança naquilo que gostavam que acontecesse, ou com bases sólidas, e porque rejeitam a previsão do ECMWF?
Concluo que para além de 5 dias, em certas épocas do ano, é melhor não confiar mesmo nos modelos e não estarmos com grandes esperanças...
Lembrando-me de casos anteriores, acho que confio mais no ECMWF neste caso, não estou a ver vários dias seguidos de precipitação com essa depressão, nesta altura do ano...


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 10:05)

Segue-se mais um comparativo dos modelos. Como o Snifa referiu o NGP está a ficar parecido ao GFS, embora com a depressão  mais afastada de Portugal continental. Os outros dois tem um cenário bem mais modesto com uma cutoff a SW mas menos expressiva e de existência mais curta com movimento rumo a Espanha. Esse cenário também traz instabilidade mas mais fraca e efémera.

*GFS*







*ECM*






*UKM*






*NGP*







O cenário do GFS é de sonho para Meteoloucos, localização perfeita, temos esta depressão em altura que se formou já ontem a W da Madeira que se aproximará do continente







A depressão no GFS depois aprofundará bastante interagindo também um baixas pressões de Africa à superfície, e melhor ainda, será depois atraída para noroeste por um cavado, ou seja, em movimento retrogrado que por norma é sempre bastante instável, um cenário que poderia deixar quantidades generosas de chuva e instabilidade durante muitos dias. 

A grande diferença entre uns modelos e outros reside na profundidade da depressão e neste movimento da mesma a partir das 120 horas, que tem afinal a ver com o anticiclone, no caso do GFS haverá um cavado que serve de atractor, no caso do ECM não e a cutoff segue rapidamente na circulação normal sendo absorvida a leste. O GFS, eu costumo desconfiar quando a esmola é muita


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 10:11)

O instituto de meteorologia manda-nos para Sexta_feira ir para a praia e estar calados  
É preciso dizer mais .... acho que quem vai acertar é o ECMWF !!

Mas não devia haver tanta discrepância a tão pouco tempo que falta, porque afinal de contas são apenas 4 dias caramba !!


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2009 às 10:26)

Aurélio disse:


> O instituto de meteorologia manda-nos para Sexta_feira ir para a praia e estar calados



A explicação é muito simples. O IM baseia-se fundamentalmente nas previsões do ECM... A questão é ver dentro da janela de previsão do ECM e com as subjacentes alterações se essa previsão não se irá alterar. Com a depressão formada penso que existem condições para um cenário de instabilidade. Tal como o Vince reporta bem na sua análise, o cenário extremo do GFS pode não se verificar, mas é certo que um cenário "intermédio" teria o seu quê de interessante. Mais umas horitas e penso que começará a haver alguma convergência na previsão, embora sinopticamente não seja possível ter acesso total a todo o evoluir do ECM a curto prazo (a não ser que haja alguma borla no site que nos convenha), excluindo claro os outputs disponíveis na página do próprio IM.


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2009 às 10:40)

Pois, seguindo a tónica do "ensemble" de modelos ainda há pouco referida pelo Vince, o mais provável começa a parecer apenas 6ª ser interessante, porque realmente a generalidade deles começa a apontar mesmo que ela (cut-off) vá por Gibraltar bem rápido para ser absorvida no cavado em Espanha depois, ou seja, pouco ou nada para nós..
Esperemos que o isolado GFS vença como "outsider" nas probabilidades e o seu cenário de cut-off a SW de nós por vários dias vença então..


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 10:49)

Isto quase parece um Benfica - Sporting (olhanense foi roubado ontem) !!

Mas se o ECMWF ganhar então podemos esperar para os proximos 8/10 muito sol, tempo quente e a continuação da seca !!


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 11:15)

Estive a ver o output do ECMWF de precipitação do IM e realmente o cenário é uma mão cheia de nada, rien, niente, nothing, talvez uma ou outra trovoada localizada pelo sul. 

A meio caminho, possível solução intermédia, está o NGP, que tem a depressão isolada na Madeira sem se aproximar muito mas não fugindo por isso a correr para Espanha, e que no Domingo ainda poderia ser generoso para a metade sul do continente.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 11:20)

Esta saída do GFS mantém o mesmo que tem vindo a assinalar ... ou seja, a partir de Sexta á tarde noite .... precipitação para vários dias, sem ser intensa (teoricamente) mas com trovoadas e durante vários dias pelo menos até Terça-Feira !!

Temos que ir acompanhando .... !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2009 às 12:37)

Vince disse:


> Estive a ver o output do ECMWF de precipitação do IM e realmente o cenário é uma mão cheia de nada, rien, niente, nothing, talvez uma ou outra trovoada localizada pelo sul.
> 
> A meio caminho, possível solução intermédia, está o NGP, que tem a depressão isolada na Madeira sem se aproximar muito mas não fugindo por isso a correr para Espanha, e que no Domingo ainda poderia ser generoso para a metade sul do continente.



O ano passado na mesma altura no mesmo fim de semana, lembram-se daquele sábado em que alguns modelos nem davam uma pinga e nesse sábado de manhã, entre Tavira e Fuzeta foi um autêntico dilúvio em que 13 famílias ficaram desajoladas em Alfandanga. Por isso, acredito que caia algum o GFS tem mantido essa precipitação já ontem e hoje andam sempre à volta dos 20 a 30 mm.
Nem ECM, nem GFS, nem Hirlam, nem Aladdin nem um modelo deu essa precipitação, depois foi o que se viu.


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2009 às 13:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ano passado na mesma altura no mesmo fim de semana, lembram-se daquele sábado em que alguns modelos nem davam uma pinga e nesse sábado de manhã, entre Tavira e Fuzeta foi um autêntico dilúvio em que 13 famílias ficaram desajoladas em Alfandanga. Por isso, acredito que caia algum o GFS tem mantido essa precipitação já ontem e hoje andam sempre à volta dos 20 a 30 mm.
> Nem ECM, nem GFS, nem Hirlam, nem Aladdin nem um modelo deu essa precipitação, depois foi o que se viu.



Eu lembro-me bem de ver isso nas notícias. E também concordo contigo, os modelos nem sempre acertam. Qual foi o modelo desses que referes que acusou a precipitação moderada que se registou aqui em Corroios e também em Lisboa na madrugada do dia 9 devido àquela trovoada excepcional? *Que eu me lembre...* Nenhum!!!

O que quero dizer com isto é que os modelos também falham... 

Isto da meteorologia é sempre imprevisível. De qualquer maneira é uma situação a acompanhar com cuidado. 

E, para quem possa interpretar mal  eu não estou aqui a dizer que não vai cair nada nem que vem aí outro dilúvio. Estou a dizer que só na altura saberemos...


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Set 2009 às 13:21)

Vince disse:


> Quando entramos em campos como optimismo ou pessimismo não estamos a fazer previsões. Estamos a misturar forecasting com wishcasting. Desejos em vez de análise racional de cenários.
> 
> Há dias falaram aqui do ensemble e do seu significado. Ficou explicado que dentro de um mesmo modelo como o GFS ou ECM e outros existe um produto chamado ensemble, produtos que existem para lidar com as limitações dos próprios modelos, são introduzidas perturbações nas condições iniciais porque num modelo estas nunca são todas correctas ou completas e até podem ser erradas, com vista a criar um conjunto de diferentes cenários passível de ser analisado.
> 
> ...




Boas

Que chato hã   

Volto a dizer, não quero saber disso, desta vez nem de outros modelos nem de nada que possa baixar a minha fé, e basicamente é isso que tenho, fé, pois à momentos na vida em que temos de nos animar  e cada um faz à sua maneira. Ainda por cima num hobby, coisas serias temos nós no trabalho e na vida. Não sou meteorologista 

Mas atenção estou a fazer isto porque estamos a 70 e tal horas do evento e nesta altura é sempre uma lotaria mesmo a 24horas, por isso e com o apróximar da situação meteorológica que se avizinha a concentração vai ser maior e ai sim vai voltar o seguimento mais serio e racional.

Mas por enquanto gostava de ter a liberdade de poder dizer o que me apetece.



Abraços


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2009 às 13:46)

Eu alem da fé falada pelo rebelo em cima acredito no GFS porque é um modelo que em previsão de trovoadas ou seja estas cut-off acerta muito mais que os restantes modelos!! Por isso acredito piamente que a partir de sexta e durante uns bons dias vamos ter bastantes trovoadas em especial no centro e sul, já pareço um disco riscado tal o tempo que ando a dizer isto  sexta veremos quem tinha razão ou não! o IM se me estiver a ler é melhor mudar a previsão se não quer meter agua   quanto ao pessoal aqui o que me faz lembrar é claques organizadas uns estão pelo europeu outros pelo GFS


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 14:02)

ajrebelo disse:


> Mas por enquanto gostava de ter a liberdade de poder dizer o que me apetece.



E até parece que alguém disse algo em contrário....
E sobre questões de fé não me pronuncio


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 14:22)

Vince disse:


> E até parece que alguém disse algo em contrário....
> E sobre questões de fé não me pronuncio



Pois liberdade religiosa acima de tudo .... perdão liberdade meteorológica


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2009 às 14:30)

ajrebelo disse:


> *Volto a dizer, não quero saber disso, desta vez nem de outros modelos nem de nada que possa baixar a minha fé, e basicamente é isso que tenho, fé, pois à momentos na vida em que temos de nos animar  e cada um faz à sua maneira. Ainda por cima num hobby, coisas serias temos nós no trabalho e na vida. Não sou meteorologista *
> 
> ...com o apróximar da situação meteorológica que se avizinha a concentração vai ser maior e ai sim vai voltar o seguimento mais serio e racional.



Assino por baixo. 

Ò Miguel, se acertares como tens acertado, passas a ser o vidente do fórum... 

Bem, para não fugir ao assunto gostava ainda de dizer uma coisa: segundo o que vi no GFS, a precipitação vai também generalizar-se ao Norte. Pessoal do Norte, não desanimem.


----------



## seqmad (22 Set 2009 às 14:35)

Pelo que vejo, e em resposta à minha questão de há pouco, concluo que temos tendência a acreditar no modelo que prevê as condições que queremos que aconteçam, e não numa análise comparativa objectiva...

Quer dizer que o IM segue o ECMWF apenas porque faz parte dos países associados, senão seguiria o GFS, que para a maior parte de vocês é mais correcto...

Por mim confio no ECMWF, espero um belo fim-de-semana de praia...

Uma dúvida à parte:
Já agora, qual a instituição que gere o GFS (é da Europa, dos USA)? Há uns tempos atrás tinha a ideia (provavelmente errada) que as previsões do ECM, com base na Europa e nos seus membros associados, tivessem por isso base numa maior quantidade de dados disponibilizados pela rede dos seus membros, e que pudessem ser mais fidedignas...


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 15:02)

Lightning disse:


> Bem, para não fugir ao assunto gostava ainda de dizer uma coisa: segundo o que vi no GFS, a precipitação vai também generalizar-se ao Norte. Pessoal do Norte, não desanimem.



 Eu não desanimo pela simples questão que ainda não animei. Pela minha pouca experiência dos vários modelos, normalmente pecam por excesso, isto é, vão retirando a animação que nos mantém em suspense e entusiasmados.

 Mas quero começar a acreditar, como o amigo Rebelo, que vamos ter acontecimentos muito interessantes e também aqui no Norte!


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 15:03)

O norte também tem que acender as velinhas ao santo GFS.

Vejam as enormes diferenças na situação a partir de Domingo entre um e outro modelo. 







A chave de tudo é o que se passa a noroeste (para além da profundidade da depressão), num modelo temos a formação de um cavado (e de uma depressão que tem algo a dizer nisto também) e noutro temos uma crista anticiclónica. Não podiam divergir mais !!

Se o GFS estivesse correcto essa cavado que absorveria a depressão a Oeste distribuiria alegria pelo norte durante a semana. Quanto a mim, continuo pouco confiante neste cenário demasiado "perfeito".


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 15:14)

Vince disse:


> A chave de tudo é o que se passa a noroeste (para além da profundidade da depressão), num modelo temos a formação de um cavado e noutro temos uma crista anticiclónica. Não podiam divergir mais !!
> 
> Se o GFS estivesse correcto essa cavado que absorveria a depressão a Oeste distribuiria alegria pelo norte durante a semana. Quanto a mim, continuo pouco confiante neste cenário demasiado "perfeito".



  Costuma dizer-se que é no meio que está a virtude, nem tanto ao mar, nem tanto à terra. A crista anticiclónica aparentemente já nos está a condicionar aqui no norte, ambiente calmo e bem agradável.

 Se o cavado conseguir modificar este estado de coisas, é bem possível que até umas trovoadas apareçam.


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2009 às 15:22)

Vince disse:


> O norte também tem que acender as velinhas ao santo GFS.



 Agora mataste-me com essa... 

Já agora, o que eu referia era isto:






Mas acho que até lá bem podem continuar a acender mais velinhas e a rezar para que isto se torne realidade... 

A tanta distância o que vale é a chama da esperança que se vai mantendo acesa...


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 15:29)

Lightning disse:


> Mas acho que até lá bem podem continuar a acender mais velinhas e a rezar para que isto se torne realidade...
> 
> A tanta distância o que vale é a chama da esperança que se vai mantendo acesa...



 É bem verdade, a uma semana de distância, teremos que acender não velinhas mas um círio bem grosso...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2009 às 15:50)

GFS nosso que estás nos modelos.
Santificado seja o teu nome..
Venha a nós a depressão.
seja feita a tua vontade..

assim no Sul como no Centro e Norte...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2009 às 15:54)

Isto anda animado por aqui... Não sei se será mais por factos que justifiquem animação ou por desejos que essa animação surja, após tanto tempo de tédio, mas sem factos que a justifiquem...
Não sou analista de modelos, nem nada que se pareça, remotamente, sequer...
Eu preciso da papinha toda feita e traduzida em miúdos... E curiosamente, os locais onde costumo ver as previsões a vários dias prevêm cenários praticamente opostos...
O freemeteo coloca chuva a partir de 6ª ou Sábado, com uma boa rega para Domingo...
O Weather Watcher coloca Sol e temperaturas amenas...
Presumivelmente, o freemeteo baseia-se no GFS e o WW no ECM.
Vamos ver qual deles estará mais próximo da verdade...
Quanto à minha fé, essa guardo-a toda para o Benfica...


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2009 às 16:09)

Snifa disse:


> GFS nosso que estás nos modelos.
> Santificado seja o teu nome..
> Venha a nós a depressão.
> seja feita a tua vontade..
> ...





O GFS continua a meter muita animação mas como sempre deve retirar tudo à ultima da hora...


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Set 2009 às 16:16)

mr. phillip disse:


> O freemeteo coloca chuva a partir de 6ª ou Sábado, com uma boa rega para Domingo...
> O Weather Watcher coloca Sol e temperaturas amenas...



Boas

O freemeteo e o weather watcher estão para a meteorologia como o Mocambo está para o café, é escuro, cheira a café, sabe a café, mas não é café.  

Mais um pouco já vai sair mais uma fornada nova 16.30h

Abraços


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2009 às 16:53)

Vamos aguardar para ver, pode  ser que venham alguns aguaceiros, ou que se esfume tudo.


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2009 às 17:02)

A run das 12z do GFS não aprece trazer as melhores notícias para quem deposita a fé que tem sido aqui manifestada nas últimas horas. Pelo menos no que até Sabado diz respeito, visto que é o horizonte mais credível, o GFS enfraquece um pouco a depressão colocando-a um pouco mais a sul. NEste cenário a instabilidade mantém-se mas menos intensa e mais a sul...
A próxima saída do ECM irá mostrar se este procurará um tal "encontro intermédio" ou se estas desilusões momentâneas sao a estrada de uma eventual razão do modelo Europeu.


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2009 às 17:04)

vitamos disse:


> A run das 12z do GFS não aprece trazer as melhores notícias para quem deposita a fé que tem sido aqui manifestada nas últimas horas. Pelo menos no que até Sabado diz respeito, visto que é o horizonte mais credível, o GFS enfraquece um pouco a depressão colocando-a um pouco mais a sul. NEste cenário a instabilidade mantém-se mas menos intensa e mais a sul...
> A próxima saída do ECM irá mostrar se este procurará um tal "encontro intermédio" ou se estas desilusões momentâneas sao a estrada de uma eventual razão do modelo Europeu.



Pois ainda vai a meio da saída... Mas.. Claramente nesta saída o GFS parece estar a encostar ao ECMWF.....


----------



## seqmad (22 Set 2009 às 17:39)

Aí está, era o que eu pensava, o GFS vai assumindo a derrota e corrigindo no sentido do ECM, a depressão e a chuva quase se esfumaram... aqui para a zona de Lisboa, de 4 dias seguidos de precipitação já passou para apenas a madrugada de sábado para domingo, e parece que já indica tendência de bom tempo na próxima semana...
Estive a ver as saídas sucessivas comparando sempre com a anterior run para a mesma hora e a diferença é muto significativa.
Enfim, talvez no Sul ainda tenham alguma sorte...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2009 às 17:53)

Quanta animação pulula nestas páginas.
Isto é que vai cá uma carestia, hem?
Apenas porque alguns modelos  ( não todos),  acenam-nos com um cheirinho para daqui a umas 100 horas
e desata tudo a fervilhar:
-Uns têm fé, outros acreditam na fiabilidade do GFS sobre todas as coisas,(a sua última fornada 
volta a não ser lá muito animadora)
Outros têm a certeza e sugerem que o  IM siga os seus conselhos para não meterem água nas previsões  já para  sexta-feira,outros ainda só acreditam quando virem,alguns rezam e poêm velinhas  e vá lá ,
que há ainda uns poucos, que analisam desapaixonadamente com os dados que agora existem.
Eu por mim só vos digo uma coisa :
Querem instabilidade a sério  e pela certa? 
Metam-se num avião rumo a Cartago ( Tunes).
Depois chegados lá contemplem a forte instabilidade e aluguem de seguida  um  Iate para se deslocarem pelo Mediterrâneo entre a Sicília,Tunísia e sul da Sardenha.O investimento na viagem compensará,   seguramente.
Quanto à hipotética instabilidade que nos afectará,
a nova fornada do GFS recua .A norte volta a não haver nada.
A sul apenas algo.O ECM que nada nos diz por ora ,
ainda poderá vir a dizer qualquer coisa  
e isto já se sabe como é nestas circunstâncias:
-Ainda é cedo para certezas apesar de já não faltar muito tempo.
E o que virá depois do fim de semana ainda estará quase tudo por dimensionar.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2009 às 17:55)

De facto esta última saida do GFS decepciona um pouco, mas se calhar era o inevitável..existia demasiado contraste entre GFS e ECM e a solução do "puzzle" talvez esteja numa situação de instabilidade intermédia, mas abrangendo mais o Centro e Sul...se isto fosse já para amanhã ou depois era a desilusão completa, assim é apenas uma run, e a esta distância ainda há esperança de alterações, ainda que as mesmas possam ser pouco relevantes/significativas...


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Set 2009 às 17:55)

Boas

Ao ver esta saída GFS, parece que o caminho da dita " depressão " vai ficar mais a sul, desviando parte da precipitação para os nossos vizinhos (para variar) mas a entrada da mesma as 84h parece muito idêntica à saída das 6h.

O cape e li mantêm os mesmos valores, não tão estendidos, ficando mais pelo Sul.

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2009 às 19:09)

Bem, já que se fala em weather watcher aqui fica a previsão do dito. Até hoje para aqui nunca falhou, salvo raras excepções como em tudo


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2009 às 23:59)

Mais uma run e coloca mais precipitação segundo o modelo Meteopt/GFS http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=OLHAO cerca de 49 mm. Anda e anda e vamos ter uma situação igual ao do ano passado. Só não quero que chova 6ªfeira à noite não quero apanhar molha a ir ver o Braga.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2009 às 00:15)

O GFS nos últimos dias tem criado aparentemente um SCM, já andou por Faro, já foi para Espanha, já desapareceu, e volta e meia reaparece conforme as saídas, agora nesta última parece estar a sul do Sotavento. Dadas as horas que faltam (84 horas neste caso) penso que ainda não vale a pena perder muito tempo com isso. Se ele continuar com isto até lá, então sim, é algo a ter em conta, mesmo que pontualmente desapareça para aparecer depois.

GFS 18z para Sáb 06z


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 10:10)

Pois bem meus caros o que vamos ter é uma mão cheia de nada de nada !!!


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2009 às 10:12)

A saída das 0z do GFS volta a ser "modesta" com a  depressão centrada a sul com movimento para leste, a afectar sobretudo o sul do território Continental no fim de semana, mas de forma aparentemente ligeira... De novo a colocação próxima do previsto pelo ECM sendo que este último enfraquece a dita depressão ao ponto de nem sequer prever qualquer precipitação no seu output no IM. Possibilidade de alguma instabilidade, mas como ontem já se começou a falar por estas linhas, nada de muito significativo até ver.

Na janela do médio prazo (1 semana) parece existir a possibilidade de uma nova depressão a SW indicada quer pelo GFS quer pelo ECM, veremos o evoluir da situação.

Já nos cenários a longo prazo o ECM coloca uma entrada de Nordeste, interessante para esta altura... mas isso já são outras histórias na lógica da previsão mais "imaginativa"


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 11:32)

Pois bem .. o GFS cada vez está mais parecido com o ECMWF e neste momento o que eles apenas divergem na previsão até ao fim de semana, é que o GFS preve precipitação (nesta run intensa) para o sul enquanto que o ECMWF apenas preve ... nada de nada ....

Creio que mais duas runs e o GFS coloca-se ao ECMWF, caso contrário alguém "vai meter água"
A médio prazo parece-me que após o fim de semana em termos atmosféricos existe uma região neutra de 3/4 dias em que parece que nem existe AA nem depressão , e depois AA e mais AA !!


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia!

isto está a ficar "mau" aqui para o Norte, os últimos dias de Setembro devem despedir-se sem uma gota de água... o GFS apenas acena com alguma precipitação a mais de 300 horas,o costume ,portanto fiabilidade 0...

o ECM  não mostra também o melhor cenário...

Eu só espero que Outubro traga depressões atlânticas , frentes concretas e palpáveis que cheguem a todo o País... porque isto das depressões em altura é quase sempre uma ilusão... vai tudo sempre para os mesmos...

...mas... nada é definitivo nem certo a 100 % no mundo virtual dos modelos... por isso vamos aguardar pelas ( melhores)evoluções....


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2009 às 11:56)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> isto está a ficar "mau" aqui para o Norte, os últimos dias de Setembro devem despedir-se sem uma gota de água... o GFS apenas acena com alguma precipitação a mais de 300 horas,o costume ,portanto fiabilidade 0...
> 
> ...



O norte só verá água quando vier um sistema frontal de noroeste até lá é ver passsar a poeira, mas quem diz o norte diz praticamente todo o resto do país, sem frentes é poeira pela frente e nada mais, até lá continue a lotaria da instabilidade que pouco dá


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 12:07)

Pois nem mais .... vamos a ver como isto evolui, mas diga-se que apenas prai 20% dos anos são chuvosos em Setembro  !!

Quanto a Outubro os primeiros 15 dias normalmente costumam ser secos, ou então com as depressões em altitude mas normalmente já com expressão em superficie.
Depois do dia 15 é que normalmente chegam os ditos sistemas frontais ... 
Mas cheira-me que este Outubro de modo geral será seco ou próximo do normal !!

EDIT: estive vendo a previsão a 30 dias para os britanicos e eles dão AntiCiclone durante uma infinidade de tempo para a terra deles.
Segundo a minha experiência de outros períodos quando eles tem AntiCiclone e este não se espreguiça em crista para sul, aqui o nosso território costuma ser privilegiado !!!


----------



## Lightning (23 Set 2009 às 16:31)

Vince disse:


> O GFS nos últimos dias tem criado aparentemente um SCM, já andou por Faro, já foi para Espanha, já desapareceu, e volta e meia reaparece conforme as saídas, agora nesta última parece estar a sul do Sotavento.



O que é um SCM? 

---

O GFS insiste na instabilidade, que deve de começar na noite de sexta-feira, com um pico de precipitação na madrugada de sábado, e estender-se até à madrugada de domingo.

Já foram mostrados 4 a 5 dias de instabilidade. Agora são mostrados 2 ou 3. É melhor do que nada, desde que se venha mesmo a confirmar... Se amanhã à noite o GFS ainda mostrar a instabilidade então aí sim acredito mesmo em tal.


----------



## seqmad (23 Set 2009 às 18:14)

Lightning disse:


> O que é um SCM?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



O ECMWF e o IM prevêem zero de precipitação até Domingo à tarde, sendo o local mais próximo com instabilidade no sábado a zona de Gibraltar...

Cá para mim, no sábado, em vez de esperar a "instabilidade" vou mas é dar um mergulho à Costa, e esgotar os últimos cartuchos do Verão (apesar de certamente descer a temperatura até lá)...



_Previsão para Sábado, 26 de Setembro de 2009 (IM)

Céu limpo, temporariamente nublado na região Sul em especial
durante a tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h)._


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2009 às 18:15)

Lightning disse:


> O que é um SCM?
> 
> ---




Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala 

são sistemas de forte instabilidade e que normalmente estão associados a chuvas fortes, granizo, trovoadas, Ventos fortes e em casos mais extremos tornados violentos...podem ter uma grande duração.

Aparecem no satélite como grandes massas de nuvens CB com aspecto compacto e por vezes circular

Aqui está, segundo o GFS run 12 Z, uma possivel formação de um SCM a S/SE  do Algarve:


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2009 às 18:24)

Snifa disse:


> Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala
> 
> são sistemas de forte instabilidade e que normalmente estão associados a chuvas fortes, granizo, trovoadas, e em certos casos tornados...podem ter uma grande duração.
> 
> Aparecem no satélite como grandes massas de nuvens CB com aspecto compacto e por vezes circular



E o GFS nesta run volta a colocar esse sistema perto do Algarve  continuou a ver o mesmo que sempre vi ou seja aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Sul, já não tanto no centro a partir de fim do dia de sexta e em especial no Sábado...


----------



## Levante (23 Set 2009 às 19:25)

Boas!
Não consigo concordar com o que em cima foi dito que só com sistemas frontais é que há animação! (Ainda por cima vindo de um algarvio, vizinho Aurélio! )
Em grande parte do país sim, mas no litoral sul do Algarve, estes sistemas chegam na sua grande marioria debilitados não deixam assim grandes quantidades, e trovoada ainda menos. Claro que há excepções. Mas penso que as DANA/Cutoff/"gota fria" sejam responsáveis pelas grandes precipitações que por cá se registam, e muitos exemplos históricos (alguns muito recentes) confirmam-no. Claro que o grau de incerteza é muito maior, a frequência menor e a previsibilidade nem se fala. Mas o certo é que quando aparecem no sitio certo e com as condições favoráveis, são elas que proporcionam boas regas (por vezes em excesso) os solos desta região e aparato eléctrico garantido. 
Partindo para o que interessa, penso que esta situação é claramente de acompanhar, com grande destaque para o Algarve (finalmente!!!). A cutoff tem a posição adequada para a zona (SW de S. Vicente com trajectória leste), em belo embolsamento frio de -15 a 500hpa e tem calor qb para para potenciar fenómenos convectivos locais. O cape não é mau, mas podia ser um pouco melhor. Os ventos de leste também não são fortes (com muito vendaval não costuma haver grandes descargas). A juntar a isto tudo, o GFS continua a insistir na formação de um bichinho respeitável para o sotavento algarvio, possivelmente um SCM como disse o Vince, a entrar certamente pelo golfo de Cadiz, que deixará uma boa rega e trovoada certamente. Está a modelizar-se uma situação interessante e, divergências de modelos aparte, eu acho que as condições são bastante favoráveis e semelhantes às ocorridas em Agosto de 2007 e em Setembro de 2008.
Veremos! Eu desta vez voto CHUVA!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2009 às 19:37)

Já estou a ver o panorama todo, aguaceiros e trovoadas nos sitios do costume e aqui eu á seca.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 19:40)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já estou a ver o panorama todo, aguaceiros e trovoadas nos sitios do costume e aqui eu á seca.



Sítios do costume? O que queres dizer com isso?


----------



## Levante (23 Set 2009 às 19:40)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já estou a ver o panorama todo, aguaceiros e trovoadas nos sitios do costume e aqui eu á seca.



Queres comparar médias de precipitação?! Olha que ganhas...
Não "enfeguem" o GFS por favor...


----------



## Lightning (23 Set 2009 às 20:31)

miguel disse:


> E o GFS nesta run volta a colocar esse sistema perto do Algarve  continuou a ver o mesmo que sempre vi ou seja aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Sul, já não tanto no centro a partir de fim do dia de sexta e em especial no Sábado...



O GFS voltou a fazer das suas, melhorou a situação para o Algarve mas piorou a situação aqui no Centro!!!  

A precipitação segundo o mesmo modelo nem deve de chegar aqui... Mas ainda faltam algumas run's, pode melhorar...


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2009 às 20:38)

Levante disse:


> Boas!
> Não consigo concordar com o que em cima foi dito que só com sistemas frontais é que há animação! (Ainda por cima vindo de um algarvio, vizinho Aurélio! )
> Em grande parte do país sim, mas no litoral sul do Algarve, estes sistemas chegam na sua grande marioria debilitados não deixam assim grandes quantidades, e trovoada ainda menos. Claro que há excepções. Mas penso que as DANA/Cutoff/"gota fria" sejam responsáveis pelas grandes precipitações que por cá se registam, e muitos exemplos históricos (alguns muito recentes) confirmam-no. Claro que o grau de incerteza é muito maior, a frequência menor e a previsibilidade nem se fala. Mas o certo é que quando aparecem no sitio certo e com as condições favoráveis, são elas que proporcionam boas regas (por vezes em excesso) os solos desta região e aparato eléctrico garantido.
> Partindo para o que interessa, penso que esta situação é claramente de acompanhar, com grande destaque para o Algarve (finalmente!!!). A cutoff tem a posição adequada para a zona (SW de S. Vicente com trajectória leste), em belo embolsamento frio de -15 a 500hpa e tem calor qb para para potenciar fenómenos convectivos locais. O cape não é mau, mas podia ser um pouco melhor. Os ventos de leste também não são fortes (com muito vendaval não costuma haver grandes descargas). A juntar a isto tudo, o GFS continua a insistir na formação de um bichinho respeitável para o sotavento algarvio, possivelmente um SCM como disse o Vince, a entrar certamente pelo golfo de Cadiz, que deixará uma boa rega e trovoada certamente. Está a modelizar-se uma situação interessante e, divergências de modelos aparte, eu acho que as condições são bastante favoráveis e semelhantes às ocorridas em Agosto de 2007 e em Setembro de 2008.
> Veremos! Eu desta vez voto CHUVA!



Correcto. De  facto, a precipitação que ocorre no litoral sul do Algarve e no barrocal algarvio deve-se em grande parte às depressões situadas no golfo de Cádiz ou a sudoeste de São Vicente.


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2009 às 21:35)

O GFS houve ai dias que colocava para aqui chuva a sério,depois diminuiu para chuva fraca,e agora é ve-la longe. Começo a apostar naqueles dias das nuvens que prometem,trovões para o interior, quase chuva mas não dão nada.Espero estar enganado!
Calor nos próximos dias,e vento muito fraco.É caso para dizer,que começa a prever-se mais tempo de praia para o fim-de-semana,do que propriamente tempo de festa,com chuva e trovoada.Chuva que é bem precisa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2009 às 21:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Sítios do costume? O que queres dizer com isso?



Os sitios do costume são aqueles sitios onde as trovoadas são mais usuais de aparecerem( zonas montanhosas do interior centro e norte)


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Os sitios do costume são aqueles sitios onde as trovoadas são mais usuais de aparecerem( zonas montanhosas do interior centro e norte)



Mas o GFS só prevê chuva no Sul, no Centro e Norte é nicles..


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2009 às 22:07)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Os sitios do costume são aqueles sitios onde as trovoadas são mais usuais de aparecerem( zonas montanhosas do interior centro e norte)



Correcção, zonas montanhosas do interior centro e sul.


----------



## Stinger (23 Set 2009 às 23:14)

Lousano disse:


> Correcção, zonas montanhosas do interior centro e sul.



Nem mais , o pessoal de bragança bem se queixavam que nada havia lá de interessante , nem trovoadas nem chuva 

A trovoada até agora foi interior centro e sul e litoral centro nomeadamente lisboa

Mas nao se preocupem pessoal de bragança pois no inverno cá volta a neve


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Olhando um pouco mais para longe no GFS há uma clara mudança de padrão no Jet deixando de estar tão a norte com a existência de uma bifurcação para sul. Poderá ser a ruptura definitiva com o padrão que nos tem influenciado. Esperar pelas próximas runs..


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2009 às 01:01)

Sim é já uma tendência essa  a ver se fica mais claro com mais dois ou três dias e temos as primeiras depressões com suas frentes frias para o inicio de Outubro...Quanto a este fim de semana o nosso IM deverá alterar a sua previsão para possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada em especial no Sul para Sábado também podendo se prolongar para Domingo mas já mais fraco assim como durante os dias seguintes em que poderá continuar alguma instabilidade mas de modo geral fraca. O dia mais interessante será mesmo Sábado começando logo de madrugada..Não descartando a possibilidade de se formar um SCM ( Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala) possivelmente a sul do Algarve durante o dia de Sábado, amanha já deveremos ter mais certezas quanto a isso.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Set 2009 às 02:32)

Levante disse:


> Boas!
> 
> ...penso que as DANA/Cutoff/"gota fria" sejam responsáveis pelas grandes precipitações que por cá se registam, e muitos exemplos históricos (alguns muito recentes) confirmam-no. Claro que o grau de incerteza é muito maior, a frequência menor e a previsibilidade nem se fala. Mas o certo é que quando aparecem no sitio certo e com as condições favoráveis, são elas que proporcionam boas regas (por vezes em excesso) os solos desta região e aparato eléctrico garantido.
> Partindo para o que interessa, penso que esta situação é claramente de acompanhar, com grande destaque para o Algarve (finalmente!!!). A cutoff tem a posição adequada para a zona (SW de S. Vicente com trajectória leste), em belo embolsamento frio de -15 a 500hpa e tem calor qb para para potenciar fenómenos convectivos locais.. Os ventos de leste também não são fortes (com muito vendaval não costuma haver grandes descargas). A juntar a isto tudo, o GFS continua a insistir na formação de um bichinho respeitável para o sotavento algarvio, possivelmente um SCM como disse o Vince, a entrar certamente pelo golfo de Cadiz, que deixará uma boa rega e trovoada certamente. Está a modelizar-se uma situação interessante e, divergências de modelos aparte, eu acho que as condições são bastante favoráveis e semelhantes às ocorridas em Agosto de 2007 e em Setembro de 2008.
> Veremos! Eu desta vez voto CHUVA!



Assim é que é falar.
Muito boa análise...
Claro que há sinais para ser a vossa vez,
mas alerto para  a  especifidade da eventualidade.  
Ainda assim , também eu voto chuva para o Algarve em tempo de eleições.
Depois ?  Tanto  cenário  que  se apresenta aos eleitores ...
Há já sinais claros que o Partido do Verão agora fortalecido, terá eventualmente um fraco desempenho pós-eleitoral...
Veremos...


----------



## psm (24 Set 2009 às 08:10)

Não tenho vindo a este topico pois os modelos têm estado muito inconstantes(normal nesta altura do ano), mas hoje ponho cá uma perna nele.

Nesta saida do ECMWF a previsão para precipitação no sabado para o Algarve é uma boa hipotese, quanto ao depois já é mais inconstante de analisar, pois a varabilidade com que as depressões conseguiram ultrapassar o poderoso Anticiclone é indeterminada.



http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2009092400!!!step/


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2009 às 08:49)

Saída das 00h 24Set2009:

Previsão de CAPE e Lifted para a Madeira, próximas horas:







Previsão para Sábado:


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 09:58)

Como Vince referiu há dois dias o mais provável era um meio termo ... pois se o ECMWF não dava precipitação e o GFS dava-a para 3/4 dias parece que se encontrou um meio termo ... e assim convergiram para que Sábado chovesse aqui no Algarve e no baixo alentejo com possivel formação de um SCM, sendo contudo esta situação ainda uma enorme incógnita, mas caso afecte será somente ou principalmente o Sotavento Algarvio !!

Em relação a médio prazo/longo prazo tanto o GFS como o ECMWF estão prevendo a chegada da 1ª depressão com a chegada do mês de Outubro, sendo que desta vez parece-me que o ECMWF é o mais generoso, pelo menos em termos de depressão (precipitação só com beneces)!!
Mas os dados estão lançados e a partir de agora .... tudo pode acontecer !!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 10:02)

Levante disse:


> Boas!
> Não consigo concordar com o que em cima foi dito que só com sistemas frontais é que há animação! (Ainda por cima vindo de um algarvio, vizinho Aurélio! )
> Em grande parte do país sim, mas no litoral sul do Algarve, estes sistemas chegam na sua grande marioria debilitados não deixam assim grandes quantidades, e trovoada ainda menos. Claro que há excepções. Mas penso que as DANA/Cutoff/"gota fria" sejam responsáveis pelas grandes precipitações que por cá se registam, e muitos exemplos históricos (alguns muito recentes) confirmam-no. Claro que o grau de incerteza é muito maior, a frequência menor e a previsibilidade nem se fala. Mas o certo é que quando aparecem no sitio certo e com as condições favoráveis, são elas que proporcionam boas regas (por vezes em excesso) os solos desta região e aparato eléctrico garantido.
> Partindo para o que interessa, penso que esta situação é claramente de acompanhar, com grande destaque para o Algarve (finalmente!!!). A cutoff tem a posição adequada para a zona (SW de S. Vicente com trajectória leste), em belo embolsamento frio de -15 a 500hpa e tem calor qb para para potenciar fenómenos convectivos locais. O cape não é mau, mas podia ser um pouco melhor. Os ventos de leste também não são fortes (com muito vendaval não costuma haver grandes descargas). A juntar a isto tudo, o GFS continua a insistir na formação de um bichinho respeitável para o sotavento algarvio, possivelmente um SCM como disse o Vince, a entrar certamente pelo golfo de Cadiz, que deixará uma boa rega e trovoada certamente. Está a modelizar-se uma situação interessante e, divergências de modelos aparte, eu acho que as condições são bastante favoráveis e semelhantes às ocorridas em Agosto de 2007 e em Setembro de 2008.
> Veremos! Eu desta vez voto CHUVA!



Amigo levante percebeste tudo mal .... e quando refiro-me a sistemas frontais não quer dizer que eles tenham que vir donde vêm habitualmente. Refiria-me áqueles sistemas frontais vindo de Oeste/Sudoeste normalmente muito associados a essas depressões vindas do Golfo de Cadiz ou da Madeira ou formadas a Sudoeste de Portugal !!
Depressões com sistemas frontais não associadas a depressões em altitude ... mas sim já reflectidas á superficie !!


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2009 às 10:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Amigo levante percebeste tudo mal .... e quando refiro-me a sistemas frontais não quer dizer que eles tenham que vir donde vêm habitualmente. Refiria-me áqueles sistemas frontais vindo de Oeste/Sudoeste normalmente muito associados a essas depressões vindas do Golfo de Cadiz ou da Madeira ou formadas a Sudoeste de Portugal !!
> Depressões com sistemas frontais não associadas a depressões em altitude ... mas sim já reflectidas á superficie !!



tas a falar de sistemas como a erica deste inverno passado....
as cutt-off mesmo com expressao a superficie sao afrontais


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2009 às 10:22)

Interessantes as últimas saídas dos modelos.

Em primeiro lugar estabelecimento da coerência entre ECM e GFS, com colocação da depressão a SE do território continental e em deslocamento lento depois para leste. Instabilidade essencialmente colocada a sul, mas já com o ECM a prever precipitação também. No fundo um cenário de meio caminho como foi aqui referido antes por muitos, mas em que o meio caminho andou ali mais perto do modelado inicialmente pelo ECM... 

Curiosa é alguma concordância posterior, que parece marcar em definitivo o início de Outono. Ambos os modelos prevêm uma próxima semana "não anticiclónica" com corredor Oeste aberto para entrada de depressões. O GFS ainda só coloca "a via de acesso aberta". O ECM já coloca no longo prazo a primeira depressão ao largo... Ambos concordam na sinóptica mais geral


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 10:51)

Esta não foi a melhor run em termos de precipitação em relação a Sábado ... pois cada vez mais essa precipitação é colocada em direcção a Espanha tocando de raspão no Sotavento Algarvio !!

Contudo ainda poderá surgir alguma surpresa, mas parece-me que a precipitação que deverá surgir não deve ser muito intensa ... mas vamos ver as proximas duas runs que serão fundamentais para o primeiro suspense da época !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2009 às 11:32)

Só o Sotavento Algarvio poderá ver algo mesmo assim o tal SCM a sul do Algarve deslocou-se bastante para leste. Segundo os mapas de precipitação do ECM abertos hoje para consultar o dia 30 pode ser um excelente dia para assistirem a trovoadas no Centro e Sul as precipitações são generosas. Depois vem aquela depressão que promete estragar o fim de semana prolongado.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Bons dias, 

situação interessante a última run  do GFS mas a uma eternidade de 264 horas...






nas horas seguintes precipitações "generosas" e generalizadas estão " prometidas"

sempre, sempre a uma eternidade , com uma fiabilidade próxima do 0... mas OK...

...vamos aguardar e ver como concordam ou divergem os modelos ao longo da próxima semana...algum dia vai ter que chover.... e quem sabe pode ser esta a primeira depressão de jeito no Outono....


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 11:57)

Resumo actual:
Hoje e Amanhã: Tempo anticiclónico com calor e ceu limpo.
Sábado: Ceu limpo no Norte e Centro e algum calor, enquanto que no sul poderão durante a tarde surgir alguns aguaceiros e qui sa trovoadas, sendo a sua intensidade uma incógnita a meras 48 horas do possivel evento.
Domingo a Quarta: Não é carne nem é peixe, com pressão a nivel pode-se dizer neutro, sendo que o AA está bem nas Ilhas Britânicas, enquanto que a nossa pressão deve andar na ordem dos 1015!! O ECM e o GFS divergem nesse aspecto porque o primeiro dá precipitação no sul e o GFS, em especial na Quarta.

Depois uma enorme incógnita, pois tal fraqueza em termos de pressão e a posição do AA nas Ilhas Britânicas favorece uma possivel entrada de uma depressão que deverá colocar-se a Oeste/noroeste de Portugal, podendo atingir-nos ou não .... 
Ambos os modelos ECM e GFS na presente data têm essa prespectiva, mas vamos ver como isto evolui ....


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 12:02)

Ultima Hora: 
O IM acaba de alterar a sua previsão:

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 25 de Setembro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante
a tarde.
Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no Algarve durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental durante
a tarde.

Previsão para Sábado, 26 de Setembro de 2009

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante
a tarde em especial na região Centro.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente de noroeste na faixa costeira durante a tarde.
Região Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis á ocorrência de trovoadas durante
a tarde, em especial no Algarve.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental durante
a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Previsão para Domingo, 27 de Setembro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado
nas regiões do Centro e Sul em especial durante a tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo
Carvoeiro durante a tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2009 às 14:13)

Isto sim, agrada-me  isto se se confirmar irá dar chuvas generalizadas, vamos aguardar pelo desenrolar da novela. 

Até lá descida gradual das temperaturas


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 17:30)

Está saindo a run das 12h, que volta a ser diferente colocando a precipitação para Sábado cada vez mais a leste, afectando praticamente somente o sotavento algarvio, assim como as trovoadas !!

Contudo no inicio na proxima semana cola-se ao ECM e dá aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do Interior do País !!

Acho que encravou nas 150 horas .... deve ter ficado baralhado !!! lol~

EDIT: Já saiu finalmente .... e pelo jeito já começa o tempo das rodadas, mas mantêm o padrão seguido, prevendo a chegada da nossa primeira depressão no proximo de semana, por sinal, um fim de semana, prolongado e com precipitações generosas e bem distribuidas, mas caramba ainda estamos a mais de 200 de distância, isto ainda vai ter tantas rodadas !!

Pelo pelo mostra que a atmosfera já não se encontra parada !!


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2009 às 18:28)

A run anterior estava melhor...Eu só espero que eles não metam mas é o AA no lugar dessa depressão...ele já aparece   nesta run às 300 horas... A tantas horas é uma situação extremamente volátil....mas que se persistir nos próximos dias/semana que vem pode indicar uma mudança de padrão...

Vamos aguardar,a depressão a esta distância tem-se mantido bem no modelo GFS...e existe uma boa concordância com o ECM


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Previsão AEMET para o municipio vizinho de *Vilardevós*:






A norte a bonança continuará!

Os leitos dos rios metem dó!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2009 às 23:30)

Esta run do GFS é uma catástrofe de todo o tamanho ... Sábado capute ... a depressão da proxima semana capute .... 

E viva a seca .... vá lá que é apenas uma run !!


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2009 às 23:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run do GFS é uma catástrofe de todo o tamanho ... a depressão da proxima semana capute ....
> 
> E viva a seca .... vá lá que é apenas uma run !!



Obviamente a tão longo prazo era o esperado...mas isto não tem valor nenhum dada a distância...ainda por cima a run das 18 Z,  só a meio da próxima semana é que poderemos ver qual a tendência para os primeiros dias de Outubro...

Mesmo tendo retirado a depressão o GFS continua a meter alguma precipitação:







Enfim, isto está algo confuso e indefinido...estas runs a estas distâncias  só mesmo por mera curiosidade...

para o próximo fim de semana eu continuo a achar que o Sul e em especial o Algarve vai ter alguma animação que pode eventualmente e localmente surpreender!


----------



## psm (24 Set 2009 às 23:43)

Aurelio esquece esta saida é a das 18.


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2009 às 11:37)

continuam as inconsistencias a medio/longo termo devido á aproximação da estação de transiçao.
o GFS tem uma saida das 06z bastante mais coerente que as anteriores no medio prazo, colocando a depressao que esta actualmente a gerar-se na terra nova num trajecto SW-NE ate ser absorvida por outro sistema na escandinavia.
associada á depressao esta uma perturbação do jet que originará um cavado a N dos açores  com movimento para ENE que ficara bloqueado a W da PI entre as 108 e as 180h, esse cavado absorverá a DINA que esta acualmente a sul do algarve dentro de 80h.
esta situação é favoravel á manutençao de valores acima da media da temperatura e indices de instabilidade elevados



parece que a tendencia global dos modelos é de termos um inicio de outubro instavel e quente....começo a ter esperanças em relação ao outono... mas ha que nao ser precipitado


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2009 às 11:48)

stormy disse:


> parece que a tendencia global dos modelos é de termos um inicio de outubro instavel e quente....começo a ter esperanças em relação ao outono... mas ha que nao ser precipitado




Como se costuma dizer : "Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre"...

eu só espero que o "diabo" sejam boas quantidades de chuva e instabilidade bem repartidos por todo o País e claro sem causar danos...e não  uma situação de  seca...

mas de facto estes modelos estão extremamente irregulares quase que nem vale a pena olhar para eles pelo menos para já...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2009 às 11:57)

Pois eu já estou mesmo a ver o que aí vem .....

Amanhã alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas aqui no Algarve se é que vão existir mesmo ... e depois ao longo de toda a semana, aguaceiros dispersos nas regiões do interior e trovoadas isoladas, e manutenção das temperaturas.
Depois regressa o AA onde deverá permanecer por tempo indeterminado, mas como os modelos estão muito instáveis vamos ver o que acontece.
Para já a previsão sazonal (que ninguém acredita excepto eu) continua a dizer que Outubro terá precipitação abaixo da média. De Novembro a fevereiro dizem que será acima da média mas quem começa tb já a duvidar serei eu ... com os mapas um bocado esquisitos !!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2009 às 17:24)

será que esta noite vai haver trovoada e aguaceiros para o centro e sul??


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2009 às 17:25)

O rei que ainda hoje se encontra a reinar sobre o nosso território .... vai alterar ligeiramente a sua posição um pouco para norte ... provocando uma depressão em altitude que deverá durar até á proxima Quarta com pequenas possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior Centro e sul na proxima semana .... contudo depois de umas pequenas férias, o Rei promete voltar já na Quarta/Quinta feira proxima para depois reinar durante vários dias !!!

E viva o rei ... e viva o tempo seco, e viva a praia que esta gente não se farta dela. Seis meses de praia não lhes chega !!!
E ainda preve-se temperaturas acima dos 30º no inicio de Outubro !!


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 17:46)

Aurélio disse:


> O rei que ainda hoje se encontra a reinar sobre o nosso território .... vai alterar ligeiramente a sua posição um pouco para norte ... provocando uma depressão em altitude que deverá durar até á proxima Quarta com pequenas possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior Centro e sul na proxima semana .... contudo depois de umas pequenas férias, o Rei promete voltar já na Quarta/Quinta feira proxima para depois reinar durante vários dias !!!
> 
> E viva o rei ... e viva o tempo seco, e viva a praia que esta gente não se farta dela. Seis meses de praia não lhes chega !!!
> E ainda preve-se temperaturas acima dos 30º no inicio de Outubro !!



Mas em Outubro já se quer alguma chuvinha.
A Natureza precisa de se recompôr.
E atenção que eu não sou amigo de catástrofes por causa de chuvas ( há aqui gente no fórum que parece não se importar com isso até ao dia em que algo lhe bater à porta...) nem amigo das secas fora de época e excessivas, pois são altamente destruidoras.
Mas estas coisas vão acontecendo na mesma, goste-se ou não, faz parte.
Concordo com a opinião  do Snifa. Eheheh.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2009 às 18:03)

Belém ... não é deste tempo que o povo gosta, calor a durar quase até Novembro, incêndios á farta, tudo bem seco para servir de rastilho, praia (ainda hoje infelizmente morreram 3 com a loucura da praia). Sol, sol e mais sol, e mais sol, e mais sol, e mais sol e mais sol .... havendo apenas "meia dúzia de gatos pingados" como nós que adoramos o Outono como ele deve ser e COMO ERA ANTIGAMENTE!!
Sim DAN como era antigamente ... não estavas com tantas dúvidas com as estações referenciadas .... que eu já não tinha, apenas confirmei o que já sabia, que esta década desde 2000/2001 tem sido sempre mais seca em relação ás outras ... mas isto é outra conversa.

Eu ainda me lembro perfeitamente de chover quase dois meses de forma quase consecutiva (não quer dizer forçosamente precipitação abundante), mas lembro-me perfeitamente das ribeiras levarem água não devido a enxurradas mas devido ás frequentes chuvas !!!

Onde é que isso existe agora !!! 
Este ano teoricamente devia ser o ano retorno dos 10 anos, ano de maior precipitação da década. Houve inundações devido a abundancia de precipitação em 2000/2001, 89/90, 79/80, 69/70, ect ... (também houve em menor escala nos periodos intercalados) !!

Bem depois do desabafo, não fujo mais ao tópico. Fiquem bem ... e vamos lá a ver se é amanhã que chove pelo menos aqui no Algarve porque se não for não sei quando é que chove


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 18:11)

Brunomc disse:


> será que esta noite vai haver trovoada e aguaceiros para o centro e sul??



Não contes com isso... que do céu, só pó... o verão veio para ficar, com um bocadinho de sorte ainda vou para a praia em Dezembro. 

Abocado fui à rua e encontrei o meu vizinho... há tanto tempo que não o via!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2009 às 18:20)

Haja paciência companheiros!

A desgraça de uns é o brinde de outros! Pena que a desgraça é quase sempre nossa, reparem:






Temperatura a 1400m: 16ºC em Portugal e 0ºC na Grécia! 

Nem chuva nem frio! Nada de nada!

O calor quer projectar-se Outubro dentro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2009 às 19:00)

O GFS passou-se realmente só AA deve ser mesmo. Então quem acertou na previsão pensem lá bem, pensem mais um bocadinho quem foi , foi o ECM claro. Portanto 1-0 ganha o ECM, no princípio de Outubro tenho dúvidas que seja só AA mesmo muitas mas enfim. Esperemos pela run das 12 do ECM para ver o que acontece. Se até 11 de Outubro não cair pinga, não comecem a pedir. 
Vamos fazer uma reza: *São Pedro que estais no céu, que pecado fizémos nós, para merecer tal castigo não basta os castigos que temos, ainda metes o país e principalmente o Algarve à seca. São Pedro ouve esta prece manda chuva como em 1989 que eu não importo-me, mas livrai-nos da seca que nos atormenta desde 2004. Eu juro que se chover neste próximo ano hidrológico 1000 mm não como mais caracóis.*

Rezemos todos juntos caros meteoloucos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2009 às 19:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vamos fazer uma reza: *São Pedro que estais no céu, que pecado fizémos nós, para merecer tal castigo não basta os castigos que temos, ainda metes o país e principalmente o Algarve à seca. São Pedro ouve esta prece manda chuva como em 1989 que eu não importo-me, mas livrai-nos da seca que nos atormenta desde 2004. Eu juro que se chover neste próximo ano hidrológico 1000 mm não como mais caracóis.*


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 19:14)

trepkos disse:


> Não contes com isso... que do céu, só pó... o verão veio para ficar, com um bocadinho de sorte ainda vou para a praia em Dezembro.
> 
> Abocado fui à rua e encontrei o meu vizinho... há tanto tempo que não o via!


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 19:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS passou-se realmente só AA deve ser mesmo. Então quem acertou na previsão pensem lá bem, pensem mais um bocadinho quem foi , foi o ECM claro. Portanto 1-0 ganha o ECM, no princípio de Outubro tenho dúvidas que seja só AA mesmo muitas mas enfim. Esperemos pela run das 12 do ECM para ver o que acontece. Se até 11 de Outubro não cair pinga, não comecem a pedir.
> Vamos fazer uma reza: *São Pedro que estais no céu, que pecado fizémos nós, para merecer tal castigo não basta os castigos que temos, ainda metes o país e principalmente o Algarve à seca. São Pedro ouve esta prece manda chuva como em 1989 que eu não importo-me, mas livrai-nos da seca que nos atormenta desde 2004. Eu juro que se chover neste próximo ano hidrológico 1000 mm não como mais caracóis.*
> 
> Rezemos todos juntos caros meteoloucos.



Gostas de caracóis?
Vocês queixam-se muito mas depois são vocês e os lisboetas quem se safam sempre...


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 21:38)

O Estofex prevê trovoadas para amanhã, que podem ir "no máximo" até ao Norte de Portugal (vendo pelo mapa).

E incluem também esta pequena descrição:

With a new upper low approaching southern Iberian Peninsula severe weather potential will increase. Only small progress of this low towards NE is expected until Sunday morning. Moderate jet streak wraps around it and about 10-15m/s of DLS will be available. At low levels, high 0-1km mixing ratios (10-12g/kg) suggest that moderate CAPE will likely result with steepening mid-level lapse rates aloft. Ascent/forcing ahead of the trough should result in scattered thunderstorm initiation. Models suggest that a few organized storm clusters will form. Given the overlaping instability and shear, a couple of supercells could form as well. As storms will be rather slow moving in the highly moistured environment, excessive rainfall seems to be the main threat. A large hail can occur as well, especially more towards the African coast where instability/shear seem slightly higher.

Podem ver o mapa aqui: http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:39)

Lightning disse:


> O Estofex prevê trovoadas para amanhã, que podem ir "no máximo" até ao Norte de Portugal (vendo pelo mapa).
> 
> E incluem também esta pequena descrição:
> 
> ...



Trovoadas para todo o país? É uma boa notícia.


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 21:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Trovoadas para todo o país? É uma boa notícia.



Não. Estás a interpretar mal a informação que dei e o Mapa do Estofex.

Se vires bem o mapa, eles prevêem probabilidade de 15% de haverem trovoadas no limite dos limites onde "começa" o Norte do País... Logo o Norte não está incluído...

Cuidado ao interpretar as infos e os mapas deles.


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 22:05)

Hoje não estavam previstas aqui e vieram, amanhã estão e se calhar não vêm, a Mãe Natureza sabe sempre o que fazer e ninguem a consegue prever.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 22:15)

Lightning disse:


> Não. Estás a interpretar mal a informação que dei e o Mapa do Estofex.
> 
> Se vires bem o mapa, eles prevêem probabilidade de 15% de haverem trovoadas no limite dos limites onde "começa" o Norte do País... Logo o Norte não está incluído...
> 
> Cuidado ao interpretar as infos e os mapas deles.



Pois então devem acntecer trovoadas no Sul e há uma possibiladade de ocorrerem também no Centro, certo?


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 22:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois então devem acntecer trovoadas no Sul e há uma possibiladade de ocorrerem também no Centro, certo?



Exacto, no Sul é mais provável, e à medida que vais "subindo" para Norte, essa possibilidade vai diminuindo... Chegando mesmo a ter apenas 15% de ocorrer trovoadas.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Bem aqui por Bragança,a coisa não está para brincadeiras... já há várias aldeias a serem abastecidas de água pelos bombeiros, nomeadamente aldeias que não fazem parte do concelho de Bragança, ( Vimioso), estão a ser abastecidas pelas reservas de Bragança.
A minha situação profissional permite-me acompanhar as reservas  hidricas em Bragança e fruto da boa gestão somente nos finais de Agosto se começou a consumir água da barragem de Montesinho uma vez que o Sabor e o Baceiro já deram o que tinham a dar...no entanto por este andar e se o Outubro for parecido com o Setembro, teremos água até Novembro depois...só no super-mercado..!
Aguardo ansiosamente pela chuva e pela neve....


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 00:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem aqui por Bragança,a coisa não está para brincadeiras... já há várias aldeias a serem abastecidas de água pelos bombeiros, nomeadamente aldeias que não fazem parte do concelho de Bragança, ( Vimioso), estão a ser abastecidas pelas reservas de Bragança.
> A minha situação profissional permite-me acompanhar as reservas  hidricas em Bragança e fruto da boa gestão somente nos finais de Agosto se começou a consumir água da barragem de Montesinho uma vez que o Sabor e o Baceiro já deram o que tinham a dar...no entanto por este andar e se o Outubro for parecido com o Setembro, teremos água até Novembro depois...só no super-mercado..!
> Aguardo ansiosamente pela chuva e pela neve....



Não sabia que a situação era tão grave.


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2009 às 01:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem aqui por Bragança,a coisa não está para brincadeiras... já há várias aldeias a serem abastecidas de água pelos bombeiros, nomeadamente aldeias que não fazem parte do concelho de Bragança, ( Vimioso), estão a ser abastecidas pelas reservas de Bragança.
> A minha situação profissional permite-me acompanhar as reservas  hidricas em Bragança e fruto da boa gestão somente nos finais de Agosto se começou a consumir água da barragem de Montesinho uma vez que o Sabor e o Baceiro já deram o que tinham a dar...no entanto por este andar e se o Outubro for parecido com o Setembro, teremos água até Novembro depois...só no super-mercado..!
> Aguardo ansiosamente pela chuva e pela neve....



Ja tinha ouvido rumores sobre o péssimo estado das reservas de agua do Nordeste 
Esperemos que o Outono traga chuva


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2009 às 02:01)

Quando foi o último ano chuvoso em Bragança?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 11:08)

frederico disse:


> Quando foi o último ano chuvoso em Bragança?



Foi o ano de 2006/07.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 11:16)




----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 11:18)

Pedro disse:


>



Lá se ia o nosso feriado na praia.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 11:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Lá se ia o nosso feriado na praia.



   Vamos aproveitar este fim-de-semana, no próximo + feriado o panorama, tudo o indica, irá ser radicalmente diferente.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 12:09)

Veterano disse:


> Vamos aproveitar este fim-de-semana, no próximo + feriado o panorama, tudo o indica, irá ser radicalmente diferente.



Neste fim-de-semana há coisas mais importantes que ir à praia.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 12:13)

o que é o DAM?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 12:17)

Pedro disse:


> o que é o DAM?



Talvez seja o geopotencial, é uma informação que aí falta...


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 15:08)

Reencaminhar o FAQ dos mapas do Wetterzentrale. Lá podem tirar todas dúvidas como eu tirei... 

http://weatherfaqs.org.uk/node/189


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 18:21)

Segundo o IM e o GFS, os aguaceiros e as trovoadas devem "subir" um pouco a partir de amanhã, e estender-se assim até ao Centro.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 18:49)

Pedro disse:


> o que é o DAM?



1 dam (decâmetro) = 10 metros e neste caso do meteograma refere-se à altura geopotencial aos 500hPa. Como se refere ao geopotencial também se usa  *gpdm* em vez de dam (decâmetro) ou *gpm* em vez de m (metro).



Pedro disse:


>


Qual é a piada já agora 
Às vezes o tópico parece transformar-se numa brincadeira, para não dizer outra coisa mais infantil.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2009 às 19:04)

Fantástica run pena é ser fantástica a mais de 300 horas que pena, seria espectacular um SCM em cima do Algarve pelo menos 24 horas seguidas. Aurélio tanto pedimos que algum dia vamos apanhar com alguma coisa destas em cima. Agora só instabilidade 2ªfeira e 3ªfeira porque de resto, não vejo qualquer hipótese e isso é, senão tirar até lá.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2009 às 21:24)

Que mal fizemos nós! 











Nem na futurologia sempre muito molhada há uma nova tendência!












Penso que já desde 2003 quando fui estudar para Lisboa que não temos um Inverno chuvoso... Foi pelo menos a partir daí que notei mais essa tendência, pois nesse inverno devem-se contar bem os dias de precipitação em Lisboa, será o 2009/2010 a continuação a SECA? O Atlântico parece-me uma autêntica "parideira" de AA sem fim à vista! Por aqui começa-se a desesperar, os depósitos da água estão a dar as últimas, os rios estão secos, as uvas tiveram que se vindimar pois já estavam a secar, nas explorações bovinas vai uma azafama com as cisternas para levar água aos animais... Isto está a ficar novamente preocupante!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2009 às 21:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Penso que já desde 2003 quando fui estudar para Lisboa que não temos um Inverno chuvoso... Foi pelo menos a partir daí que notei mais essa tendência, pois nesse inverno devem-se contar bem os dias de precipitação em Lisboa, será o 2009/2010 a continuação a SECA? O Atlântico parece-me uma autêntica "parideira" de AA sem fim à vista! Por aqui começa-se a desesperar, os depósitos da água estão a dar as últimas, os rios estão secos, as uvas tiveram que se vindimar pois já estavam a secar, nas explorações bovinas vai uma azafama com as cisternas para levar água aos animais... Isto está a ficar novamente preocupante!



Sim, desde 2003 que não chove em condições mas mesmo assim desconfío e arriscaria a afirmar que é desde 2002, por isso estamos já quase há 6/7 anos em seca ou com a corda na garganta.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 21:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, desde 2003 que não chove em condições mas mesmo assim desconfío e arriscaria a afirmar que é desde 2002, por isso estamos já quase há 6/7 anos em seca ou com a corda na garganta.



  É verdade que a chuva nos faz falta a todos, uns mais outros menos, quero acreditar que este Outono/Inverno nos ajude e que o homem comece finalmente a alterar comportamentos egoistas e suicidas...


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 21:59)

Daqui a um tempo, bem podemos começar adaptar os nossos pluviómetros para registar as gramas de pó que caiem do céu, em vez dos milímetros de precipitação...  

O GFS não se decide... Ora coloca uma depressão favorável a todos nós à nossa porta, ora as retira todas e coloca no seu lugar o AA, ele que se decida... É sempre tudo a mais de 180 horas, e depois acontece o que se sabe: NADA!!


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2009 às 22:23)

O ECM mete um temporal de vento para o final da simulação, mas a tanta distância é ficção científica. Não nos chateemos com previsões a essa distância, ainda há tempo para voltarem a colocar a depressão no sítio certo.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2009 às 22:33)

As previsões dos modelos GFS e ECMWF concordam com a ausência do AA na próxima semana. 
Já na próxima segunda-feira, e segundo o ECMWF poderá ocorrer precipitação no Algarve, no entanto, o GFS coloca apenas uma depressão próxima da fronteira e a precipitação bem mais a sul, já no Estreito de Gibraltar.






Na quarta-feira, último dia do mês de Setembro, ambos os modelos concordam em precipitação generalizada em todo o território continental. 






Para dia 1 de Outubro, o destaque para a depressão que irá afectar os Açores, com acordo de ambos os modelos.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 23:17)

Bem.. se as previsões se concretizarem perante este teu interessante modelo, tou a ver que aqui nos Açores vai cair água a forte e feio... Já não era sem tempo... Aqui pouco tem chovido...

Mas será que essas previsões são mesmo credíveis???


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 23:21)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Bem.. se as previsões se concretizarem perante este teu interessante modelo, tou a ver que aqui nos Açores vai cair àgua a forte e feio... Já não era sem tempo... Aqui pouco tem chovido...
> 
> Mas será que essas previsões são mesmo credíveis???



Bem, ainda falta muito tempo para se dizer o que quer que seja.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 23:26)

Pois mas o que é certo é que aqui os meteorologistas já estão a prever chuva forte a partir de 3 feira e que se prolongará aqui até pelo menos 6 feira...

Nesta altura posso dizer que já chove uns aguaceiros fracos no Grupo Ocidental, dito há pouco pela RTPAçores...

Acham que essa depressão irá conseguir chegar até Portugal Continental? Ou será dissipada a meio caminho por força do AA???

O que eu vejo é que atrás dessa depressão já existem novos AA anteriores à mesma


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2009 às 23:28)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Bem.. se as previsões se concretizarem perante este teu interessante modelo, tou a ver que aqui nos Açores vai cair àgua a forte e feio... Já não era sem tempo... Aqui pouco tem chovido...
> 
> Mas será que essas previsões são mesmo credíveis???



São previsões.. merecerem um acompanhamento mais atento em próximas saídas dos modelos, para verificar a evolução.
O modelo ECMWF é o modelo europeu utilizado como base pelo nosso IM, o GFS é norte-americano. 
A depressão poderá começar a ter influência nos Açores já a partir do dia 30 de Setembro.
Previsão do IM para dia 30 para os Açores:


> Grupo Ocidental:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
> Vento leste bonançoso (10/20 km/h), tornando-se
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 23:36)

Pois, são previsões a longa distância ainda...

Só um pequeno aparte:

Segundo os modelos do ECMWF a mesma depressão não chegará a afectar o território continental, porque devido à posição da crista anticiclónica, a depressão irá estagnar nos Açores pelo menos até sexta feira próxima...

A ver vamos


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2009 às 01:54)

O GFS até às 180h continua um desastre e é um contraste total com o festival de chuva que saída após saída é prevista para após as 180h. Para quase todo o país não se prevê qualquer precipitação (excepto umas migalhas previstas para o sul do país na quarta) e o calor parece querer entrar por Outubro adentro intensificando ainda mais o stress hídrico das plantas e esta seca que parece nunca mais terminar.

PS: Alguém sabe se o ano hidrológico começou este mês ou começa em Outubro?


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2009 às 02:00)

Fil disse:


> PS: Alguém sabe se o ano hidrológico começou este mês ou começa em Outubro?



Começa a 1 de Outubro. 

_"O mês de Outubro, caracterizado pela altura do ano em que as reservas hídricas atingem o seu mínimo e em que o período mais chuvoso se inicia, representa o início de um novo ano hidrológico."_

Protecção Cívil


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2009 às 04:03)

AnDré disse:


> Começa a 1 de Outubro.
> 
> _"O mês de Outubro, caracterizado pela altura do ano em que as reservas hídricas atingem o seu mínimo e em que o período mais chuvoso se inicia, representa o início de um novo ano hidrológico."_
> 
> Protecção Cívil



Curioso, em Espanha começa em Setembro. Se tivesse começado em Setembro, Faro teria tido no ano hidrológico de 2008/09  um total de 445,5 mm ou 85,2% da precipitação normal, superior por exemplo a Bragança (438,7 mm - 57,8%) ou Castelo Branco (440,3 - 56,4%). Nem tudo é mau caros colegas algarvios.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 09:46)

O IM preve aguaceiros e trovoadas para o centro e sul, mais provaveis para o sul!

REGIÕES CENTRO E SUL:
Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada
durante a tarde, mais provaveis na Região Sul .
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente moderado (15 a
25 km/h) de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal a norte do Cabo Raso.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 13:41)

Parece que para a próxima terça o litoral centro poderá ver alguma precipitação


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2009 às 13:45)

Terça e quarta tudo indica que vai ser de trovoadas generalizadas em especial no Centro e Sul


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 13:50)

O GFS na run das 6h, mantêm uma depressão cavada sobre os Açores a partir de quarta-feira. 
Dia 30 Set e dia 1 Out poderá ocorrer precipitação em Portugal Continental. 
A Madeira está no limite da depressão dos Açores, pelo que a precipitação estará um pouco dependendo da evolução da mesma, se mais a Oeste se mais a Leste.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 14:10)

*Sete distritos em alerta amarelo obrigam a atenção especial com população de risco*

Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Bragança, Porto, Viseu, Guarda e Aveiro estão em alerta amarelo até terça-feira, período durante o qual há maior risco de incêndios e mais perigo para a população devido ao calor 

De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), prevê-se, para os próximos dias, a continuação de tempo quente e seco naqueles sete distritos. 

Tendo em conta o calor «é possível a afectação de grupos populacionais mais vulneráveis como os idosos e crianças, sem-abrigo e doentes do foro cardio-respiratório», lembra a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC). 

Beber água com regularidade e evitar bebidas alcoólicas, gaseificadas ou com elevados teores de açúcar são algumas das recomendações da Protecção Civil. 

O tempo quente agrava também o perigo de incêndio, explica ANPC, lembrando que, nesta altura do ano, «o uso do fogo é punido por lei». 

De modo a prevenir e diminuir o número de incêndios, a ANPC apela e recomenda «a toda a população que não se faça uso de fogo em zonas florestais, de matos ou agrícolas». 

A ANPC lembra que durante este período «não é permitida a realização de queimadas, nem de fogueiras para recreio ou lazer, ou para confecção de alimentos». 

A utilização de equipamentos de queima e de combustão para iluminação e assim como o lançamento de balões com mecha acesa ou qualquer outro tipo de foguetes também não é autorizado. 

Lusa / SOL 

Estes tipos passaram-se completamente, andaram a ler notícias a mais sobre a cimeira da ONU e o aquecimento global 

O IM nem alertas tem onde é que eles foram buscar a informação


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 14:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> O IM nem alertas tem onde é que eles foram buscar a informação



Os alertas surgem de outra instituição..  a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. 






http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 14:41)

Rog disse:


> Os alertas surgem de outra instituição..  a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx



Sim, eu suspeitei logo, o problema é que eles converteram a noticia em alertas para o calor emitidos pelo IM.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Set 2009 às 16:09)

Fil disse:


> Curioso, em Espanha começa em Setembro. Se tivesse começado em Setembro, Faro teria tido no ano hidrológico de 2008/09  um total de 445,5 mm ou 85,2% da precipitação normal, superior por exemplo a Bragança (438,7 mm - 57,8%) ou Castelo Branco (440,3 - 56,4%). Nem tudo é mau caros colegas algarvios.



O ano agrícola é que começa em Setembro. O ano hidrológico começa em Outubro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2009 às 16:22)

Oxalá o ECMWF mantenha esta tendência!






GFS também coloca a 240 horas uma potente depressão no Atlântico Norte, mas mais distante!
Sim eu sei é futurologia!


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 16:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> -IMG-
> 
> Oxalá o ECMWF mantenha esta tendência!
> 
> ...



De preferência, aloja as imagens num outro serviço como o http://www.imageshack.us/ e não um link directo. Com as actualizações a cada run, a imagem deixa de corresponder à situação por ti referida.  

Pois para dia 7 de Outubro.. os modelos estão a jogar dados, mas antes disso no dia 1 de Outubro, e aqui mais perto - Açores -, estará uma depressão que será interessante de acompanhar, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista de 998mb.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Penso que isso não acontece Rog, mas vou estar atento!

Já está a sair nova RUN do GFS!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 17:30)

... parece-me tudo normal para a época !!!

Quarta-feira pode ser que haja alguma coisa de jeito em especial no interior !!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Set 2009 às 20:40)

Aqui já se nota alguma humidade vinda de sul e com Cirros e Cúmulos no céu.
O mau tempo chegará já amanhã à noite e estão previstas até ao próximo fim de semana aqui nos Açores temporal com trovoadas e chuvas fortes.
A depressão irá entrar em fase de cavamento mesmo em cima do arquipélago açoriano.

Nada que já não estejamos acostumados


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 20:56)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Aqui já se nota alguma humidade vinda de sul e com Cirros e Cúmulos no céu.
> O mau tempo chegará já amanhã à noite e estão previstas até ao próximo fim de semana aqui nos Açores temporal com trovoadas e chuvas fortes.
> A depressão irá entrar em fase de cavamento mesmo em cima do arquipélago açoriano.
> 
> Nada que já não estejamos acostumados




 Não estava falando de ti ... referia-me aos modelos e áquilo que se espera nos proximos 15 dias segundo os modelos aqui em Portugal !!
Resumo: Nomeadamente de Terça a Quinta alguma instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas em especial no Interior.
Depois Sexta e Sábado .. dois dias muito calmos, e depois preve-se que a depressão dos Açores entre Portugal. 
Neste fim de semana a tendencia tem sido para entrar e sair pelo Norte afectando com pouca intensidade o sul do país, entre o dia 5 e o dia 7 !!
Contudo em principio será coisa passageira de um a dois dias.
Depois disso existe uma enorme incógnita !!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Set 2009 às 21:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Não estava falando de ti ... referia-me aos modelos e áquilo que se espera nos proximos 15 dias segundo os modelos aqui em Portugal !!
> Resumo: Nomeadamente de Terça a Quinta alguma instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas em especial no Interior.
> Depois Sexta e Sábado .. dois dias muito calmos, e depois preve-se que a depressão dos Açores entre Portugal.
> Neste fim de semana a tendencia tem sido para entrar e sair pelo Norte afectando com pouca intensidade o sul do país, entre o dia 5 e o dia 7 !!
> ...



Ah ok sorry.. erro meu 

Mas de qualquer forma é melhor acompanharmos o evoluir da situação.
Tudo indica q essa Depressão irá entrar em cavamento aqui nos Açores e pelos vistos manter-se-à pelo Atlântico durante bastante tempo... Deus queira que vcs tb apanhem alguma chuvinha


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 21:44)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ah ok sorry.. erro meu
> 
> Mas de qualquer forma é melhor acompanharmos o evoluir da situação.
> Tudo indica q essa Depressão irá entrar em cavamento aqui nos Açores e pelos vistos manter-se-à pelo Atlântico durante bastante tempo... Deus queira que vcs tb apanhem alguma chuvinha



Sim porque a depressão vai montar acampamento aí .... e normalmente quando as depressões montam acampamento dão sarilhos !!
pelo menos até Domingo deve manter-se aí ... mas sendo o grosso da chuva até Sexta-feira !!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Set 2009 às 21:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim porque a depressão vai montar acampamento aí .... e normalmente quando as depressões montam acampamento dão sarilhos !!
> pelo menos até Domingo deve manter-se aí ... mas sendo o grosso da chuva até Sexta-feira !!



Não dão nada sarilhos 

Nada a que nós açorianos já não estejamos habituados 
E olha que essa até é das mais "fraquinhas" lool 
O bom disso tudo é a chuva que ela trará pk os Açores estão em seca.. Os pastos e os campos estão secos, algumas nascentes já secaram e algumas lagoas estão a atingir níveis históricos de seca nc dantes vistos por estas bandas... Esperemos que venha chuva forte.. O resto? Bem.. o resto é cantiga para nós 

Mas se ela nos chatear muito por aqui n te preocupes que nós damos um empurrãozinho de a fazer montar acampamento aí também


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 22:30)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Não dão nada sarilhos
> 
> Nada a que nós açorianos já não estejamos habituados
> E olha que essa até é das mais "fraquinhas" lool
> ...



Algum dia há-de chegar aqui 

Estive a ver algumas depressões ... e bem aquilo eram autenticos monstros, e isso funcionava quer com NAO positivo ou negativo, porque hora era uma forte circulação zonal varrendo todo o hemisfério norte ora com AA nas Gronelândia ou Ilhas Britânicos permitindo uma forte corrente nas nossas latitudes e atingindo em cheio Portugal (ideal para os algarvios ).
A circulação zonal (NAO positivo) é aquilo que origina grandes seca em especial no Centro e Sul dado que um NAO positivo forte ainda pode dar ou não alguma coisa ou não .... mas catastrófico para os países do Sul !!

Ideal é um fortissimo NAO negativo !!

Ou não ???


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 23:56)

As coisas estão a ficar muito porreiras  pena o modelo ter retirado tudo entre dia 1 a 5, resta-nos de 5 a 8


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2009 às 09:05)

Amanhã vamos ter uma depressão em cima, será que iremos ter trovoadas em condições ??


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2009 às 09:20)

Bons dias!

Previsão IM :

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 29 de Setembro de 2009*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, mais
frequentes nas regiões Centro e Sul durante a tarde.*Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando temporariamente de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental
durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Actualizado a 28 de Setembro de 2009 às 5:27 UTC

*Previsão para 4ª Feira, 30 de Setembro de 2009*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros.
Possibilidade de trovoada.*Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Â.Lourenço

Actualizado a 28 de Setembro de 2009 às 5:27 UTC

Previsão animadora em especial mais  para quarta-feira pois é generalizada....

Se não chover em condições nestes dias então só lá para a segunda semana de Outubro...e mesmo assim...


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2009 às 11:10)

aqui o ensemble para lisboa (39ºN,09ºW):


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2009 às 12:32)

Os modelos estão altamente voláteis, mudam radicalmente de saída para saída a longo prazo 

A última vez que vi uma parecia a esta tive 95 km /h


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 12:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> A última vez que vi uma parecia a esta tive 95 km /h



Mário, vais ter que te contentar com esses 95 km/h da última vez, porque parece-me que desta vez a única coisa que poderás vir a ter é menos de metade disso...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Lightning disse:


> Mário, vais ter que te contentar com esses 95 km/h da última vez, porque parece-me que desta vez a única coisa que poderás vir a ter é menos de metade disso...



A carta é parecida não é igual  para que tal voltasse a acontecer o a depressão teria que estar mais encostada há península, e o anticiclone com mais pressão no seu centro.


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 13:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> A carta é parecida não é igual  para que tal voltasse a acontecer o a depressão teria que estar mais encostada há península, e o anticiclone com mais pressão no seu centro.



Sim, realmente existe alguma diferença. Mas mesmo assim dá para notar que, caso o modelo siga esta tendência, vai haver (bastante  ) vento principalmente no mar...

Eu quero é uma daquelas iguais à do dia 1 de Fevereiro deste ano... Essa sim se voltasse a acontecer tinhas mais que 95 km/h. 

Foi uma depressão de certa forma "rara", pois daquelas só acontecem de x em x anos...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Estou vendo que o pessoal está mesmo entusiasmado com os modelos  (ironia) !!

O pessoal do sul está tão convencido com a possibilidade de chover amanhã que nem comenta.
Quanto aos modelos propriamente ditos parece que existe uma forte possibilidade do nosso "REI" voltar depois do faz que chove ... dando uma primeira aparencia entre Quarta  e Sabado antes de sermos atingidos de raspão de acordo com os modelos entre os dias 5 e 7 podendo render alguma precipitação nas regiões mais a Norte !!

Depois disso o "REI" parece voltar de armas de bagagens e bem potente para prolongar a seca mais uns tempos pelo menos até dia 16 Outubro.

É isso que indicam os modelos, e sinceramente ao contrário das previsões sazonais estou mais inclinado para este mês ser seco do que chuvoso como actualmente indicam!!


----------



## Levante (28 Set 2009 às 21:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Estou vendo que o pessoal está mesmo entusiasmado com os modelos  (ironia) !!
> 
> O pessoal do sul está tão convencido com a possibilidade de chover amanhã que nem comenta.
> Quanto aos modelos propriamente ditos parece que existe uma forte possibilidade do nosso "REI" voltar depois do faz que chove ... dando uma primeira aparencia entre Quarta  e Sabado antes de sermos atingidos de raspão de acordo com os modelos entre os dias 5 e 7 podendo render alguma precipitação nas regiões mais a Norte !!
> ...



 Depois do falhanço do fim de semana, qualquer previsão de chuva, mesmo a 1 dia do evento, me parece irrisória 
Tem havido convectividade, mas é tudo na serra/interior. É que até em Sevilha choveu esta tarde (geralmente nestas condições também são desfavorecidos como nós), em Cadiz formou-se também uma bela célula, enfim...
Concordo com a tua previsão Aurélio. A depressão estacionária dos Açores vai provocar a subida da dorsal africana, o que nos vai brindar com temperaturas bem engraçadas para a época. Não sei se ria se chore com isto


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2009 às 09:52)

aqui o ensemble para lisboa ( 39ºN,09ºW 30km a N de lisboa):


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 11:08)

Está-me a querer parecer que vai ocorrer a mesma coisa que o ano passado, iremos ter 1 ou 2 dias de nortada muito forte que irá empurrar o calor todo para sul para nunca mais voltar


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2009 às 11:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está-me a querer parecer que vai ocorrer a mesma coisa que o ano passado, iremos ter 1 ou 2 dias de nortada muito forte que irá empurrar o calor todo para sul para nunca mais voltar





Não estou a entender...esse mapa mostra circulação de sul  sobre Portugal e não de Norte... 

onde está a nortada aí?



parece que lá para Domingo dia 4 vamos ter a frente associada ( ? ) à depressão dos Açores a entrar em Portugal deixando alguma chuva, uma frente que poderá ter  já certa actividade...veremos...


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 11:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está-me a querer parecer que vai ocorrer a mesma coisa que o ano passado, iremos ter 1 ou 2 dias de nortada muito forte que irá empurrar o calor todo para sul para nunca mais voltar



Nortada? Nessa previsão? Onde?





Tantas noites tropicais, andam-te a afectar a cabeça. Já vês tudo ao contrário.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 11:21)

AnDré disse:


> Nortada? Nessa previsão? Onde?
> 
> Tantas noites tropicais, andam-te a afectar a cabeça. Já vês tudo ao contrário.



O cenário ainda está a ser modelado, basta a depressão aproximar-se um pouco e o anticiclone reforçar a pressão e temo-la


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2009 às 11:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> O cenário ainda está a ser modelado, basta a depressão aproximar-se um pouco e o anticiclone reforçar a pressão e temo-la



Não...se o anticiclone se reforçar e a depressão se aproximar de nós  a circulação de Sul fica mais forte , a circulação  S dos dois sistemas combinam...isto presumindo que estamos a falar do anticiclone continental...que está sobre a Europa precisamente a bloquear o avanço mais directo da depressão dos Açores sobre nós.....


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 11:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> O cenário ainda está a ser modelado, basta a depressão aproximar-se um pouco e o anticiclone reforçar a pressão e temo-la



Não estou a perceber Mário!

O que nós queremos é que a depressão se aproxime mesmo!

Porque nessa previsão, a única coisa que temos é tempo quente e seco, com a precipitação a ficar toda no mar. Isto apesar da corrente de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 11:30)

Inverti os cenários 

Aquilo a que me referia era algo assim


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 11:35)

Esta ultima saida é um pouco mais favorável a Portugal em especial ao Norte e Centro colocando chuva no Domingo e depois entre terça e quinta !!
Os ventos a serem puxados tanto de sul caso a depressão se aproximasse mais era o ideal !!

Mas a previsão de formação do A sobre a Europa Central não vai permitir que a depressão se aproxime de nós.
Resta saber com que impacto, mas parece certo que a 1ª depressão a atingir será no fim de semana prolongado !!

Destaque tb para os ventos de sul que irão residir durante muitos dias aqui na nossa costa !!


----------



## HotSpot (29 Set 2009 às 11:40)

Alguns outputs da última RUN:

http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=PORTO






http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=TOMAR


----------



## Levante (29 Set 2009 às 13:39)

Nortada?!!?  A única coisa que vejo por aqui é a dorsal africana a a subir e de que maneira...! Assim sendo, parece que algumas previsões fatalistas no final de Agosto, que o verão já era, falharam


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2009 às 14:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Inverti os cenários
> 
> Aquilo a que me referia era algo assim




Essa sim! Foi essa situação que no ano passado deu origem à primeiras neves da temporada pelo menos na zona da Peneda-Gerês. 

De qualquer maneira, agrada-me ver um maior dinamismo na atmosfera, grandes variações de um dia para o outro, coisa que não se verificava até agora. No final, tanto poderá dar para voltar o anticiclone como para entrarmos num novo ciclo de passagens sucessivas de superfícies frontais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2009 às 18:33)

Boas! Belo panorama, mas...

Nem um terço resistirá!

*FREEMETEO:*







*METEOMOITA:*


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 20:07)

Previsão para a Madeira:


----------



## trepkos (29 Set 2009 às 20:12)

Hoje falou-se aí em chuva, mas eu cá não vi nada.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 21:01)

Estive hoje lendo umas coisinhas misturando-se o que vou dizer entre climatologia e previsões sazonais e futuristas mas cá vai na mesma.
Atendendo a que a NOA é a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte, sendo este o principal factor que condiciona o nosso clima.
Não havendo pelo jeito ainda previsões sazonais em termos de NOA (eu não encontrei) mas sabendo-se que este ano parece que teremos coincidindo com o nosso Inverno um El Nino moderado (veremos se é realmente).

Vasculhei e apesar de não haver relação comprovada do El Nino com o clima Europeu, parece que existir uma certação tendência de quando temos uma La Nina o clima mediterrânico ser mais seco. pelo menos é o que defendem alguns especialistas e o Norte da Europa ter temperaturas mais quentes e humidas.
Num fenómeno El Nino embora ainda não existam estudos que comprovem a associação com a nossa Europa existe actualmente alguns especialistas que defendem que realmente existe alguma relação, mais chuva para mediterrâneo.

Sabendo que quando existe um NOA + temos um clima seco mais a sul e mais tempestades empurradas para a Europa do Norte provocando normalmente secas no sul ( o NAO nos ultimos anos foi sempre positivo).

Sabendo-se que a maior intensidade do El Nino será no final do ano e que é essa a altura que se manifesta mais o NAO positivo/negativo, não teremos todos os condimentos necessários este ano para ter um excelente Inverno de Novembro a Março ??

Aguardo ansiosamente os vossos comentários e desculpem se não era o tópico mais correcto, mas entendo que se liga de certa forma com a previsão dos modelos, pois pelo menos o NOAA dá-nos uma prespectiva animadora, parecendo fazer este jogo do El Nino com o NOA !!

Não sejam muito ferozes comigo pois isto é um resumo do que li hoje podendo estar certo ou errado.

Mas se La Nina dá-nos seca .. porque não nos dá El Nino chuva?


----------



## psm (29 Set 2009 às 21:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas se La Nina dá-nos seca .. porque não nos dá El Nino chuva?





Pergunta euromilhões?

Quem acertar ganha ganha o premio Nobel da fisica.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Respondendo á questao do aurelio, o el nino ou la nina nao teem influencia apreciavel no clima europeu...é verdade que tudo  esta interligado mas esses fenomenos nao sao importantes para o clima europeu.
a NAO sim tem influencia e tem como causa o jet, com um jet fraco temos NAO- porque o jet fraco é mais susceptivel a onduaçoes, com jet forte temos NAO+ e establece-se uma circulação zonal intensa a latitudes entre os 40-60º
a ultima situação é menos favoravel pois com intenso jet temos menos cut-off, depressoes de W/SW e usualmente apenas somos afectados por restos de frentes.
as causas da variação de intensidade do jet sao variaveis...gradiente horizontal de temp, etc
quanto ás previsoes deixo aqui o ensemble das 12z para lisboa:



os modelos andam razoavelmente consensuais até ao medio prazo ( 96h)
a depressao q esta nos açores devera ficar estatica ate que sabado devera deslocar-se para E e NE e sera absorvida por um outro sistema a NNW da irlanda deixando um cavado para tras que podera resultar numa nova cut-off....mas a partir de dia 5 é só especulação..
deixo aqui a media do ensemble da SLP e gpdm nos 500hpa:



o cenario de jet fraco esta a ser uma constante nas previsoes para o final deste mes e para outubro....esperança!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 21:48)

Para ser sincero .... eu entendi perfeitamente o que disseste e entendo o que disseste porque o El Nino como o La Nina são variações na temperatura da água do mar nos trópicos, sendo que o clima nessas regiões é muito condicionado pela temperatura da água do mar.O clima deles é á base de monções sendo estas provocadas pela temperatura da água do mar.
Contudo o El Nino condiciona fortemente o clima do Hemisfério Norte, nomeadamente na América do Norte, e como tal as condições atmosféricas, condições do ar e do Mar acabam por alterar-se, ect ... nomeadamente na parte do Pacifico.
Apesar de não ser de forma directa entendo que o El Nino afecta o clima Europeu. É .. é muito dificil provar porque as condições (falta-me a palavra correct) andam todas em ciclo, porque acaba por estar ligado ... é quase como o ciclo da água, ou de quem nasceu primeiro "o ovo ou galinha" !!
E em meu entender claro (sim eu sei que já explicaram) e de acordo com os especialistas o La Nina tende a provocar mais secas!!

Já agora se as condições dos EUA alteram-se isso não afecta o Jet deles e como consequência afecta a corrente do nosso Jet Stream. Se calhar esta é uma pergunta parva não sei .... ?????
Mas acho muito curiosa as anomalias de pressão para o final do ano !!! (ver o z700 e o z200 e o u200 e u500) colocados no site do NOAA !!

Para não fugir mais ao tema ... o ECMWF coloca a tal cut-off que o Stormy abordou !!


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 23:13)

Pelos vistos, mais um erro do GFS...


----------



## meteo (30 Set 2009 às 01:44)

Levante disse:


> Nortada?!!?  A única coisa que vejo por aqui é a dorsal africana a a subir e de que maneira...! Assim sendo, parece que algumas previsões fatalistas no final de Agosto, que o verão já era, falharam



Pensar nisso só faz rir,porque logo depois de ver isso aqui, o Verão continuou,seguidos de mais dias quentes(1 quinzena de Setembro)E a seguir? FIm de Setembro quente. E agora Outubro começará quente.
Só tivemos calor e o vemos á frente( infelizmente,pois não chove! ) mas em Agosto dava-se por encerrado o Verão 
Nortada? Não a conheço já.Aquele vento aqui em Oeiras ao fim da tarde,há quanto tempo não é forte? ui,ui


Ontem o WIndguru dava excelentes indicações,de muita precipitação para o FIm-de-Semana.Hoje tirou-a toda! Ainda assinala vento Sul,mas ao invés de temperaturas normais para a época,agora indica calor e pouco vento.Ou seja o habitual de há 2 meses para cá.


----------



## YuRiSsS (30 Set 2009 às 11:41)

Parece que o IM alterou a previsao para trovoadas para quase todo o pais... acham que vamos ter realmente animação ?


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2009 às 11:42)

Lightning disse:


> Pelos vistos, mais um erro do GFS...



Vêem como eu tinha razão?  O cliente tem sempre razão... 

Não sei porque é que às vezes o GFS tem estes erros, terá sido por tentar fazer uma estimativa da eventual precipitação que poderia caír e acumular naquele período de tempo?

Só sei que nem uma, nem uma gota tanto para aqui como para o Sul, como ele também previa... 

Ou será que os tais 5 a 10 mm que o modelo mostrava foram acusados com base na reflectividade das nuvens ou em ecos falsos?


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2009 às 11:54)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Parece que o IM alterou a previsao para trovoadas para quase todo o pais... acham que vamos ter realmente animação ?



Eu só acredito em alguma animação lá para Domingo e Segunda feira na altura que uma frente atravessar o País.. até lá é a pasmaceira, nuvens médias e altas....







Em princípio esta frente vai fazer um percurso mais na diagonal SW/NE e não tanto de Oeste para Leste e isto pode fazer com que os periodos de chuva demorem mais tempo a passar... além disso o fluxo de Sul pode contribuir para um aporte maior de calor o que poderá proporcionar desenvolvimentos interessantes na frente... pela carta acima e segundo a última run 6Z a precipitação prevista é significativa...vamos lá ver se não tiram tudo até lá...ou se a frente passa de raspão a Oeste...a sua intensidade e localização mais precisa ainda é pouco fiável , mas tem vinda a ser mostrada run atrás de run no GFS...


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2009 às 11:59)

Lightning disse:


> Ou será que os tais 5 a 10 mm que o modelo mostrava foram acusados com base na reflectividade das nuvens ou em ecos falsos?



Se o modelo viajasse no futuro e voltasse poderia ser isso  De outra forma é impossível...


Estas coisas acontecem e são normais... Os modelos complexos a nível matemático baseiam-se em toda uma dinâmica atmosférica. Obviamente que o tecto de previsão está sujeito a todo um conjunto de alterações e fenómenos que podem acontecer. Quando falamos então de um modelo à escala global, esse efeito é muito mais pronunciado e erros destes acontecem... Questões de alguns mm... O normal em modelos globais.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 12:03)

Lightning disse:


> Vêem como eu tinha razão?  O cliente tem sempre razão...
> Não sei porque é que às vezes o GFS tem estes erros, terá sido por tentar fazer uma estimativa da eventual precipitação que poderia caír e acumular naquele período de tempo?
> Só sei que nem uma, nem uma gota tanto para aqui como para o Sul, como ele também previa...
> Ou será que os tais 5 a 10 mm que o modelo mostrava foram acusados com base na reflectividade das nuvens ou em ecos falsos?




São modelos. Os modelos estão *SEMPRE ERRADOS*, já o repeti variadas vezes. Um modelo *NUNCA* é a realidade da atmosfera pois isso é impossível hoje e será sempre impossível no futuro por muito progresso que possa existir. Os modelos podem é fazer previsões mais ou menos próximas da realidade. Acho completamente inútil estar-se a perder tempo a discutir porque é que um modelo falha x mm pois apenas mostra desconhecimento do que é na verdade um modelo e as suas limitações. Sem se começar por compreender algo tão essencial como isto que é a regra nº 1, então não vale a pena perder-se tempo com modelos.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Set 2009 às 12:17)

Boas,



Lightning disse:


> Vêem como eu tinha razão?  O cliente tem sempre razão...
> ...
> Só sei que nem uma, nem uma gota tanto para aqui como para o Sul, como ele também previa...
> ...





Não percebo porque dizem que não choveu 

Por aqui esteve sempre a chover desde cerca das 20h até por volta da 01.00h





























O meu pluviómetro de copo...acumulou quase 3mm.

O da estação apenas 1mm...mas esse é uma merd@


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Set 2009 às 12:22)

Ao que parece a frente está a empurrar a nebulosidade no litoral, dado isso não acredito muito na possibilidade de se formar alguma coisa por estes lados, mas posso estar enganado...


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 12:30)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Não percebo porque dizem que não choveu
> ...




  Para alguns de nós, só faz sentido falar de chuva a partir daí de uns 50 mm.


----------



## trepkos (30 Set 2009 às 12:47)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Parece que o IM alterou a previsao para trovoadas para quase todo o pais... acham que vamos ter realmente animação ?



Ná, isso promete, promete e depois não acontece nada.


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Acreditem que metade dos sítios que estão ai marcados com Chuva e Trovoada  não irá acontecer nada, o IM tem dado muitos erros, ontem foi um grande exemplo.
Realmente nunca vi a Estação com Profissionais assim


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2009 às 13:06)

CMPunk disse:


> Acreditem que metade dos sítios que estão ai marcados com Chuva e Trovoada  não irá acontecer nada, o IM tem dado muitos erros, ontem foi um grande exemplo.
> Realmente nunca vi a Estação com Profissionais assim



Qual foi o erro ontem do IM?


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 13:21)

vitamos disse:


> Qual foi o erro ontem do IM?



Para mim o Erro é que ontem até alerta meteram por causa da chuva e trovoadas no Algarve e também fizeram essa previsão, o Resultado é que aqui em Faro não caiu uma pinga e também foi o mesmo em vários sítios do Algarve.
Eu acho que o IM tem falhado muito, e á amigos ai que concordam com o mesmo, também percebo que as previsões não são muito fiáveis mas deviam melhorar. é a minha opinião, posso estar enganado


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2009 às 13:31)

CMPunk disse:


> Acreditem que metade dos sítios que estão ai marcados com Chuva e Trovoada  não irá acontecer nada, o IM tem dado muitos erros, ontem foi um grande exemplo.
> Realmente nunca vi a Estação com Profissionais assim



As previsões que envolvem situações (sobertudo as convectivas) são dificeis de fazer...pode haver uma grande trovoada num determinado local e a 10/15 Km, nem uma gota cair...e além disso como o nome indica são previsões, não são certezas absolutas...e que eu saiba ontem ocorreram aguaceiros e trovoadas bem intensos na zona de Aljezur...eles fazem previsões abrangendo distritos....e não localidades específicas...senão então eu posso dizer ( a título de exemplo) que o IM previa trovoadas para o ( distrito)Porto...mas a trovoada ocorreu em Penafiel....e com isso vou dizer que falhou porque não houve trovoada em cima da Cidade do Porto? Logo o IM falhou?

Isto é bem mais complicado do que parece, e a tarefa dos meteorologistas é por vezes bem ingrata....


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 13:40)

Pois e sei disso e tens razão Snifa, isto para mim é uma tristeza nao ver chuva e trovoadas, os velhos tempos é que eram bons 

Esta semana se tivesse ido passar Férias a Aljezur tinha-me safado.


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2009 às 13:42)

Snifa disse:


> As previsões que envolvem situações (sobertudo as convectivas) são dificeis de fazer...pode haver uma grande trovoada num determinado local e a 10/15 Km, nem uma gota cair...e além disso como o nome indica são previsões, não são certezas absolutas...e que eu saiba ontem ocorreram aguaceiros e trovoadas bem intensos na zona de Aljezur...eles fazem previsões abrangendo distritos....e não localidades específicas...senão então eu posso dizer ( a título de exemplo) que o IM previa trovoadas para o ( distrito)Porto...mas a trovoada ocorreu em Penafiel....e com isso vou dizer que falhou porque não houve trovoada em cima da Cidade do Porto? Logo o IM falhou?
> 
> Isto é bem mais complicado do que parece, e a tarefa dos meteorologistas é por vezes bem ingrata....




Ora nem mais Snifa... E é realmente um pouquinho "ingrato" tantas vezes batalharmos nas mesmas ideias nestas linhas de discussão e depois ler certas coisas.

De uma vez por todas: OS ALERTAS DO IM SÃO LANÇADOS POR DISTRITOS!

Daí eu ter perguntado onde é que o IM errou... Previu o que aconteceu, lançou os alertas correctos... Todos podem falhar mas desta vez nem sequer falharam...

E quando nem sequer se falha ser-se acusado de falta de profissionalismo, é algo que dá que pensar...

E não me alongo mais, porque não quero de maneira nenhuma alimentar mais um "off topic".


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 13:45)

Prontos pessoa peço desculpa, errei no que disse e sei que vocês tem razão.

Só não quero é que fiquem chateados, eu cá sou amigo de todos


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2009 às 16:35)

Boa tarde ... 
Bom mais um dia de verão (perdão outono) com um belo tempo de praia .... e chuva apenas na serra !! 

Quanto ás previsões dos  modelos está prevista desde Domingo até data incerta periodos de chuva e aguaceiros nas regiões do Norte e Centro mas em especial no Norte.

Ao pessoal do sul se calhar recomendava-se um passeio á beira mar e uma bela rega para quem tem horta !!
Porque os próximos 15 dias para o pessoal do sul está previsto bom tempo, ou pelo menos não está prevista chuva !!
Nada que não seja habitual por aqui .....

Cumprimentos, fiquem bem .... !!


----------



## Levante (30 Set 2009 às 17:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde ...
> Bom mais um dia de verão (perdão outono) com um belo tempo de praia .... e chuva apenas na serra !!
> 
> Quanto ás previsões dos  modelos está prevista desde Domingo até data incerta periodos de chuva e aguaceiros nas regiões do Norte e Centro mas em especial no Norte.
> ...



Nem mais Aurélio! Só tem chovido na serra. Ainda estive em Salir e pelo caminho apanhei uns valentes aguaceiros, em Loulé havia ruas em que as sargetas vertiam, vi vários ráios nuvem-terra. Hoje semelhante, vim agora de Lisboa, uns breves mas intensos aguaceiros a partir de Aljustrel. Aqui junto ao mar, nada, ouvem-se uns trovões muito ao longe de uma célula a NE aqui bem perto, que deixou chuva em Tavira (1,62mm). Isto já é offtopic, mas é para ilustrar que as previsões em situações convectivas são extremamente dificeis. (isto é bater no ceguinho ) A zona de Faro e Olhão parece que tem um escudo anticonvecção, morre tudo na serra de Montefigo. 
Quanto ao alerta amarelo de ontem para cá, não o acho de todo descabido, deve ter chovido bem pelo interior. Mas levanto uma questão. Para o alerta de calor, o IM basea-se na estação de Faro que, como sabemos, tem condições peculiares (o resto da região pode estar debaixo de calor abrasador e não há alerta porque em Faro a brisa maritima nao deixou a temperatura escalar). Por esta lógica, para o alerta de chuva, também se baseou em Faro? É que se assim for, enganaram-se redondamente. Se assim não for, há uma certa incoerencia. Acho que me fiz entender


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Set 2009 às 17:44)

De quando em vez, lá aparecem aqui umas  umas vozes críticas em relação aos modelos de previsão.
É normal que assim seja uma vez que alguns 
confundem previsões com certezas.
Já aqui foi dito pelo Snifa e pelo Vitamos quase tudo.
Queria contudo dar um exemplo da fiabilidade
 dos modelos que tanto nestas páginas analisamos.
A previsão da disposição das "peças" na sexta-feira à noite 
para hoje era a seguinte ( escolhi o GFS como exemplo)






[/URL][/IMG]

Pois bem : então vamos lá comparar com a situação verificada hoje
bem mais de 100 horas depois






[/URL][/IMG]

Descubra você as diferenças.
Creio que muito poucas, não? 
As especificidades é que depois ditam desigualdades.

Se eu podia viver sem os modelos?
Podia, mas não era a mesma coisa...

Já agora , depois de alguma efervescência em alguns locais do
Continente (só alguns - muitos continuam a seco),
mais uns dias de alguma acalmia para depois,
no  Domingo e Segunda chegar finalmente alguma chuva ao Noroeste (pelo menos)...
Isto segundo os tais modelos...e a tantas horas ainda...


----------

